# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  وقفات إيمانية مع آيات قرآنية

## أبو عبد البر طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و على صحبه أجمعين و من تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين أما بعد
رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ



أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ مَتَّعْنَاهُمْ سِنِينَ (205) ثُمَّ جَاءَهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يُوعَدُونَ (206) مَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يُمَتَّعُونَ (207)
قال عمرو بن ميمون بن مهران: خرجت بأبي اقوده في بعض سكك البصرة، فمررت بجدول، فلم يستطع الشيخ يتخطاه، فاضطجعت له فمر على ظهري، ثم قمت فأخذت بيده، فدفعنا إلى منزل الحسن، فطرقت الباب، فخرجت  جارية سداسية، فقالت: من هذا ؟
 فقلت: هذا ميمون بن مهران اراد لقاء الحسن.
فقالت: كاتب عمر بن عبد العزيز ؟
 قلت لها: نعم.
قالت: يا شقي ما أبقاك إلى هذا الزمان السوء ؟ 
قال: فبكى الشيخ
 فسمع الحسن بكاءه فخرج إليه، فاعتنقا ثم دخلا
فقال ميمون: يا أبا سعيد إني قد آنست من قلبي غلظة، فاستلن لي منه فقرأ الحسن: بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
 (أفرأيت إن متعناهم سنين.ثم جاءهم ما كانوا يوعدون.ما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يمتعون) 
قال: فسقط الشيخ، فرأيته يفحص برجله ما تفحص الشاة المذبوحة، فأقام طويلا، ثم أفاق فجاءت الجارية، فقالت: قد أتعبتم الشيخ قوموا تفرقوا، فأخذت بيد أبي فخرجت به
 ثم قلت له: يا أبتاه هذا الحسن قد كنت أحسب انه اكثر من هذا.
قال: فوكز  في صدري، ثم قال: يا بني لقد قرأ علينا آية لو تفهمتها بقلبك  لألفيت لها فيه كلوماً.


====


وفد عاصم بن أبي بكر بن عبد العزيز بن مروان على سليمان بن عبد الملك ومعه عمر بن عبد العزيز فنزلت على عبد الملك بن عمر بن عبد العزيز وهو أعزب وكنت معه في بيته فلما صلينا العشاء وأوى كل رجل منا إلى فراشه أوى عبد الملك إلى فراشه فلما ظن أن قد نمنا قام إلى المصباح فأطفأه وأنا أنظر إليه ثم جعل يصلي حتى ذهب بي النوم قال فاستيقظت فإذا هو يقرأ في هذه الآية
 " أفرأيت إن متعناهم سنين ثم جاءهم ما كانوا يوعدون ما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يمتعون " ثم بكى ثم رجع إليها ثم بكى ثم لم يزل يفعل ذلك حتى قلت سيقتله البكاء فلما رأيت ذلك قلت سبحان الله والحمد لله كالمستيقظ من النوم لأقطع ذلك عنه
 فلما سمعني ألبد فلم أسمع له حسا


===
حدثني محمد بن الحسين ، حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى قال : سمعت الحسن بن صالح ، يقول :
 « لقد دخل التراب من هذا المصر قوم قطعوا عنهم الدنيا بالصبر على طاعة الله ، وبين لهم هذا القرآن غير الدنيا قال : أفرأيت إن متعناهم سنين ، ثم جاءهم ما كانوا يوعدون ، ما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يمتعون  » ثم بكى الحسن 
 ثم قال : « إذا جاء الموت وسكراته لم يغن عن الفتى ما كان فيه من النعيم واللذة ثم مال مغشيا  عليه »
==


قال ابن رجب:
ما مضى من العمر وإن طالت أوقاته فقد ذهب لذاته وبقيت تبعاته وكأنه لم يكن إذا جاء الموت وميقاته قال الله عز وجل: 
{أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ مَتَّعْنَاهُمْ سِنِينَ,ثُمَّ جَاءَهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يُوعَدُونَ ، مَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يُمَتَّعُونَ} 
 تلا بعض السلف هذه الآية وبكى وقال: إذا جاء الموت لم يغن عن المرء ما كان فيه من اللذة والنعيم وفي هذا المعنى ما أنشده أبو العتاهية للرشيد حين بنى قصره واستدعى إليه ندماءه.
عش ما بدا لك سالما ... في ظل شاهقة القصور
يسعى عليك بما اشتهيت ... لدى الرواح وفي البكور
فإذا النفوس تقعقعت ... في ضيق حشرجة الصدور
فهناك تعلم موقنا ... ما كنت إلا في غرور
قال ابن القيم:
وإن من أيام اللذات لو صفت للعبد من أول عمره إلى آخره لكانت كسحابة صيف تنقشع عن قليل وخيال طيف ما استتم الزيارة حتى آذن بالرحيل قال الله تعالى:
 أفرأيت إن متعناهم سنين ثم جاءهم ما كانوا يوعدون ما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يمتعون
 ومن ظفر بمأموله من ثواب الله فكأنه لم يوتر من دهره بما كان يحاذره ويخشاه 
وكان عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يتمثل بهذا البيت من الشعر 
 كأنك لم توتر من الدهر مرة ... إذا أنت أدركت الذي أنت طالبه

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ما لكم لا ترجون لله وقارا
قال ابن القيم/ الفوائد
من أعظم الظلم والجهل أن تطلب التعظيم والتوقير من الناس وقلبك 
 خال من تعظيم الله وتوقيره فإنك توقر المخلوق وتجله أن يراك في حال لا توقر الله أن يراك عليها 
قال تعالى: ما لكم لا ترجون لله وقارا
 أي لا تعاملونه معاملة من توقرونه و التوقير العظمة 
و منه قوله تعالى: و توقروه 
قال الحسن :ما لكم لا تعرفون لله حقا و لا تشكرونه 
و قال: مجاهد لا تبالون عظمة ربكم 
و قال :ابن زيد لا ترون لله طاعة
 و قال: ابن عباس لا تعرفون حق عظمته 
و هذه الأقوال ترجع إلى معنى واحد و هو أنهم لو عظموا الله و عرفوا حق عظمته ,وحدوه و أطاعوه و شكروه فطاعته سبحانه اجتناب معاصيه و الحياء منه بحسب وقاره  في القلب 
و لهذا قال بعض السلف ليعظم وقار الله في قلب أحدكم أن يذكره عند ما يستحي من ذكره فيقرن اسمه به كما تقول قبح الله الكلب و الخنزير و النتن و نحو ذلك فهذا من وقار الله 
و من وقاره أن لا تعدل به شيئا من خلقه لا في اللفظ بحيث تقول والله و حياتك ,مالي إلا الله و أنت, و ما شاء الله و شئت 
و لا في الحب والتعظيم و الإجلال و لا في الطاعة فتطيع المخلوق في أمره ونهيه كما تطيع الله بل أعظم كما عليه اكثر الظلمة والفجرة 
و لا في الخوف والرجاء و يجعله أهون الناظرين إليه و لا يستهين بحقه ويقول هو مبنى على المسامحة
 و لا يجعله على الفضلة و يقدم حق المخلوق عليه
 و لا يكون الله و رسوله في حد و ناحية و الناس في ناحية وحد فيكون في الحد والشق الذي فيه الناس دون الحد والشق الذي فيه الله ورسوله 
و لا يعطي المخلوق في مخاطبته قلبه و لبه ويعطى الله في خدمته بدنه ولسانه دون قلبه و روحه 
و لا يجعل مراد نفسه مقدما على مراد ربه 
 فهذا كله من عدم وقار الله في القلب و من كان كذلك فإن الله لا يلقى له في قلوب الناس وقارا و لا هيبة بل يسقط وقاره و هيبته في قلوبهم وإن وقروه مخافة شره فذاك وقار بغض لا وقار حب و تعظيم
 و من وقار الله أن يستحي من إطلاعه على سره وضميره فيرى فيه ما يكره
 و من وقاره أن يستحي منه في الخلوة أعظم مما يستحي من أكابر الناس 
 و المقصود أن من لا يوقر الله و كلامه و ما آتاه من العلم و الحكمة كيف يطلب من الناس توقيره و تعظيمه 
و القرآن و العلم و كلام الرسول صلات من الحق و تنبيهات و روادع و زواجر واردة إليك
 و الشيب زاجر و رادع و موقظ قائم بك فلا ما ورد إليك وعظك ولا ما قام بك نصحك 
و مع هذا تطلب التوقير و التعظيم من غيرك 
فأنت كمصاب لم تؤثر فيه مصيبة وعظا و انزجارا وهو يطلب من غيره أن يتعظ و ينزجر بالنظر إلى مصابه 
فالضرب لم يؤثر فيه زجرا و هو يريد الانزجار ممن نظر إلى ضربه

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

و إن من شيء إلا عندنا خزائنه
و إن إلى ربك المنتهى 
قال ابن القيم/ الفوائد
 و إن من شيء إلا عندنا خزائنه 
متضمن لكنز من الكنوز و هو أن لا يطلب كل شيء  إلا ممن عنده خزائنه ومفاتيح تلك الخزائن بيديه 
و أن طلبه من غيره طلب ممن ليس عنده و لا يقدر عليه 
و قوله :و إن إلى ربك المنتهى 
متضمن لكنز عظيم و هو أن كل مراد إن لم يرد لأجله و يتصل به و إلا فهو مضمحل منقطع فإنه ليس إليه المنتهى 
و ليس المنتهى إلا إلى الذي انتهت إليه الأمور كلها فانتهت إلى خلقه ومشيئته و حكمته و علمه
 فهو غاية كل مطلوب و كل محبوب لا يحب لأجله فمحبته عناء و عذاب 
و كل عمل لا يراد لأجله فهو ضائع و باطل
 و كل قلب لا يصل إليه فهو شقي محجوب عن سعادته و فلاحه 
فاجتمع ما يراد منه كله في قوله:
 وإن من شيء إلا عندنا خزائنه
 و اجتمع ما يراد له كله في قوله :
وان إلى ربك المنتهى
 فليس وراءه سبحانه غاية تطلب وليس دونه غاية إليها المنتهى 
 و تحت هذا سر عظيم من أسرار التوحيد وهو أن القلب لا يستقر و لا يطمئن و يسكن إلا بالوصول إليه و كل ما سواه مما يحب و يراد فمراد لغيره
 و ليس المراد المحبوب لذاته إلا واحد إليه المنتهى 
و يستحيل أن يكون المنتهى إلى اثنين كما يستحيل أن يكون ابتداء المخلوقات من اثنين
 فمن كان انتهاء محبته و رغبته و إرادته و طاعته إلى غيره بطل عليه ذلك و زال عنه و فارقه أحوج ما كان إليه
 و من كان انتهاء محبته و رغبته و رهبته و طلبه هو سبحانه ظفر بنعمه ولذته وبهجته وسعادته أبد الآباد

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَخَذَ اللّهُ سَمْعَكُم وَأَبْصَارَكُمْ وَخَتَمَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ مَنْ إِلهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيْكُمْ بِهِ " 
قال ابن الجوزي/ صيد الخاطر:
قرأت هذه الآية: " قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَخَذَ اللّهُ سَمْعَكُم وَأَبْصَارَكُمْ وَخَتَمَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ مَنْ إِلهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيْكُمْ بِهِ " فلاحت لي فيها إشارة كدت أطيش منها.
وذلك أنه إن كان عني بالآية نفس السمع والبصر فإن السمع آلة لإدراك المسموعات، والبصر آلة لإدراك المبصرات، فهما يعرضان ذلك على القلب، فيتدبر، ويعتبر. 
فإذا عرضت المخلوقات على السمع والبصر، أوصلا إلى القلب أخبارها من أنها تدل على الخالق، وتحمل على طاعة الصانع، وتحذر من بطشه عند مخالفته.
وإن عني معنى السمع والبصر، فذلك يكون بذهولهما عن حقائق ما أدركا، شغلا بالهوى، فيعاقب الإنسان بسلب معاني تلك الآلات، فيرى وكأنه ما رأى ويسمع وكأنه ما سمع، والقلب ذاهل عن ما يتأدب به، فيبقى الإنسان خاطئاً على نفسه لا يدري ما يراد به، لا يؤثر عنده أنه يبلى، ولا تنفعه موعظة تجلى، ولا يدري أين هو، ولا ما المراد منه، ولا إلى أين يحمل، وإنما يلاحظ بالطبع مصالح عاجلته ولا يتفكر في خسران آجلته، لا يعتبر برفيقه، ولا يتعظ بصديقه، ولا يتزود لطريقه كما قال الشاعر:
الناس في غفلة والموت يوقظهم ... وما يفيقون حتى ينفد العمر
يشيعون أهاليهم بجمعهم ... وينظرون إلى ما فيه قد قبروا
ويرجعون إلى أحلام غفلتهم ... كأنهم ما رأوا شيئاً ولا نظروا
وهذه حالة أكثر الناس، فنعوذ بالله من سلب فوائد الآلات، فإنها أقبح الحالات.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الم  أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَنْ يُتْرَكُوا أَنْ يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لَا يُفْتَنُونَ 
قال ابن القيم/ الفوائدك
الناس إذا أرسل الله  إليهم الرسل بين أمرين :
إما أن يقول أحدهم آمنا 
وإما أن لا يقول آمنا بل يستمر على عمل السيئات
 فمن قال آمنا امتحنه الرب عز و جل وابتلاه وألبسه الابتلاء والاختبار ليبين الصادق من الكاذب 
ومن لم يقل آمنا فلا يحسب أنه يسبق الرب لتجربته فإن أحدا لن يعجز الله تعالى 
هذه سنته تعالى يرسل الرسل إلى الخلق فيكذبهم الناس ويؤذنهم
 قال تعالى :
وكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدوا شياطين الإنس والجن 
وقال تعالى كذلك:
 ما أتي الذين من قبلهم من رسول إلا قالوا ساحر أو مجنون 
وقال تعالى :
ما يقال لك إلا ما قد قيل للرسل من قبلك
 ومن آمن بالرسل وأطاعهم عادوه وآذوه فابتلى بما يؤلمه ,
وإن لم يؤمن بهم عوقب فحصل ما يؤلمه أعظم وأدوم 
فلا بد من حصول الألم لكل نفس سواء آمنت أم كفرت 
لكن المؤمن يحصل له الألم في مدة من الدنيا ابتداء ثم تكون له العاقبة والآخرة 
والكافر تحصل له النعمة ابتداء ثم يصير في الألم
 سأل رجل الشافعي فقال :يا أبا عبد الله أيما أفضل للرجل أن يمكن ؟أو يبتلي ؟
فقال الشافعي :لا يمُكن حتى يبتلي فإن الله ابتلي نوحا وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى ومحمدا صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين فلما صبروا مكنهم 
فلا يظن أحد أنه يخلص من الألم البتة 
وهذا اصل عظيم فينبغي للعاقل أن يعرفه وهذا يحصل لكل أحد
 فإن الإنسان مدني بالطبع لا بد له من أن يعيش مع الناس والناس لهم إرادات وتصورات يطلبون منه أن يوافقهم عليها وإن لم يوافقوهم آذوه وعذبوه وإن وافقهم حصل له الأذى والعذاب تارة منهم وتاره من غيرهم
 ومن اختبر أحواله وأحوال الناس وجد من هذا شيئا كثيرا 


و المقصود هنا أنه لا بد من الابتلاء بما يؤذي الناس فلا خلاص لأحد مما يؤذيه البتة ولهذا ذكر الله تعالى في غير موضع  انه لا بد أن يبتلي الناس والابتلاء يكون بالسراء والضراء ولا بد أن يبتلى الإنسان بما يسره وبما يسوؤه فهو محتاج إلى أن يكون صابرا شكورا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد
قال الذهبي/ السير:
قَالَ يَعْلَى بنُ عُبَيْدٍ،: دَخَلْنَا عَلَى ابْنِ سُوْقَةَ، فَقَالَ:
يَا ابْنَ أَخِي، أُحَدِّثُكُم بِحَدِيْثٍ، لَعَلَّهُ يَنْفَعُكُم، فَقَدْ نَفَعَنِي، قَالَ لَنَا عَطَاءُ بنُ أَبِي رَبَاحٍ:
إِنَّ مَنْ قَبْلَكُم كَانُوا يَعُدُّوْنَ فُضُوْلَ الكَلاَمِ مَا عَدَا كِتَابِ اللهِ، أَوْ أَمْرٍ بِمَعْرُوْفٍ، أَوْ نَهْيٍ عَنْ مُنْكَرٍ، أَوْ أَنْ تَنْطِقَ فِي مَعِيْشَتِكَ الَّتِي لاَ بُدَّ لَكَ مِنْهَا، أَتُنْكِرُوْنَ أَنَّ عَلَيْكُم حَافِظِيْنَ، كِرَاماً كَاتِبِيْنَ، عَنِ اليَمِيْنِ وَعَنِ الشِّمَالِ قَعِيْدٌ، مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلاَّ لَدَيْهِ رَقِيْبٌ عَتِيْدٌ؟
 أَمَا يَسْتَحْي أَحَدُكُم لَوْ نُشِرَتْ صَحِيْفَتُهُ الَّتِي أَمْلَى صَدْرَ نَهَارِهِ، وَلَيْسَ فِيْهَا شَيْءٌ مِنْ أَمْرِ آخِرَتِهِ؟
===
قَالَ مَرَّةً رَجُلٌ: مَا أَشَدَّ البَرْدَ اليَوْمَ، فَالتَفَتَ إِلَيْهِ المُعَافَى، وَقَالَ:
أَسْتَدْفَأْتَ الآنَ؟ لَوْ سَكَتَّ، لَكَانَ خَيْراً لَكَ.
قُلْتُ( الذهبي): قَوْلُ مِثْلِ هَذَا جَائِزٌ، لَكِنَّهُم كَانُوا يَكْرَهُوْنَ فُضُولَ الكَلاَمِ، وَاخْتَلَفَ العُلَمَاءُ فِي الكَلاَمِ المُبَاحِ، هَلْ يَكْتُبُهُ المَلَكَانِ، أَمْ لاَ يَكْتُبَانِ إِلاَّ المُسْتَحَبَّ الَّذِي فِيْهِ أَجْرٌ، وَالمَذْمُوْمَ الَّذِي فِيْهِ تَبِعَةٌ؟
وَالصَّحِيْحُ كِتَابَةُ الجَمِيْعِ، لِعُمُوْمِ النَّصِ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: {مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلاَّ لَدَيْهِ رَقِيْبٌ عَتِيْدٌ} [ق: 18]، ثُمَّ لَيْسَ إِلَى المَلَكَيْنِ اطِّلاَعٌ عَلَى النِّيَّاتِ وَالإِخْلاَصِ، بَلْ يَكْتُبَانِ النُّطْقَ، وَأَمَّا السَّرَائِرُ البَاعِثَةُ لِلنُّطْقِ، فَاللهُ يَتَوَلاَّهَا.
==
قال مالك بن أنس في قول الله عز وجل { ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد }
  يكتب عليه حتى الأنين فى مرضه
==
قال ابن الجوزي
قال سفيان الثوري يوما لأصحابه أخبروني لو كان معكم من يرفع الحديث إلى السلطان أكنتم تتكلمون بشيء ؟
قالوا: لا
 قال :فإن معكم من يرفع الحديث إلى الله عز وجل قوله تعالى:
 ( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )
 أي ما يتكلم من كلام فيلفظه أي يرميه من فيه إلا لديه رقيب عتيد أي حافظ وهو الملك الموكل به
 والعتيد الحاضر معه أينما كان 
يا كثير الكلام حسابك شديد
 يا عظيم الإجرام عذابك جديد 
يا مؤثرا ما يضره ما رأيك سديد 
يا ناطقا بما لا يجدي ولا يفيد 
( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ) 
كلامك مكتوب وقولك محسوب وأنت يا هذا مطلوب ولك ذنوب وما تتوب وشمس الحياة قد أخذت في الغروب فما أقسى قلبك من بين القلوب وقد أتاه ما يصدع الحديد
 ( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )
أتظن أنك متروك مهمل أم تحسب أنه ينسى ما تعمل أو تعتقد أن الكاتب يغفل
 هذا صائح النصائح قد أقبل يا قاتلا نفسه بكفه لا تفعل يا من أجله ينقص وأمله يزيد
 ( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ) 
أنا من خوف الوعيد=== في قيام وقعود
كيف لا أزداد خوفا===وعلى النار ورودي
كيف جحدي ما تجرمت===وأعضائي شهودي
كيف إنكاري ذنوبي===أم ترى كيف جحودي
وعلي القول يحصى===برقيب وعتيد
====
قال ابن القيم

والكلام أسيرك فإذا خرج من فيك صرت أسيره
 و الله عند لسان كل قائل 
و ما يلفظ من قول الا لديه رقيب عتيد 
و فى اللسان آفتان عظيمتان إن خلص العبد من احدهما لم يخلص من الآخرة 
آفة الكلام و آفة السكوت 
و قد يكون كل منهما أعظم إثما من الاخرى في وقتها
 فالساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس عاص لله مراء مداهن إذا لم يخف على نفسه 
والمتكلم بالباطل شيطان ناطق عاص لله 
وأكثر الخلق منحرف فى كلامه وسكوته فهم بين هذين النوعين 
 و أهل الوسط و هم أهل الصراط المستقيم كفوا ألسنتهم عن الباطل واطلقوها فيما يعود عليهم نفعه فى الآخرة
 فلا يرى أحدهم أنه يتكلم بكلمة تذهب عليه ضائعة بلا منفعة فضلا أن تضره فى آخرته
 و إن العبد ليأتي يوم القيامة بحسنات أمثال الجبال فيجد لسانه قد هدمها عليه كلها 
و يأتي بسيئات أمثال الجبال فيجد لسانه قد هدمها من كثرة ذكر الله عز و جل وما اتصل به

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

و تزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى
قال على بن أبى طالب :
الدنيا دار صدق لمن صدقها ودار عافية لمن فهم عفها ومطلب نجح لمن سالم 
فيها مساجد انبياء الله ومهبط وحيه ومصلى ملائكته ومتجر أوليائه 
فيها اكتسبوا الرحمة وربحوا فيها العافية فمن ذا يذمها وقد آذنت بنيها ونعت نفسها وأهلها فتمثلت ببلائها وشوقت بسرورها الى السرور تخويفا وتحذيرا وترغيبا
 فذمها قوم غداة الندامة وحمدها آخرون ذكرتهم  فذكروا ووعظتهم فاتعظوا
فيا أيها الذام للدنيا المغتر بتغريرها متى استذمت اليك بل متى غرتك 


أبمنازل آبائك فى الثرى ؟
أم بمضاجع أمهاتك فى البلاء ؟
كم رأيت موروثا؟ كم عللت بكفيك عليلا ؟
كم مرضت مريضا بيديك تبتغى له الشفاء وتستوصف له الأطباء ثم لم تنفعه شفاعتك ولم تسعفه طلبتك 
مثلت لك الدنيا غداة مصرعه مصرعك ومضجعه مضجعك
 ثم التفت الى المقابر فقال يا أهل الغربة ويا أهل التربة أما الدور فسكنت وأما الاموال فقسمت وأما الأزواج فنكحت فهذا خبر ما عندنا فهاتوا خبر ما عندكم
 ثم التفت الينا فقال أما لو أذن لهم لأخبروكم
 ان خير الزاد التقوى


====
قال عبد الله بن مسعود إن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله عز و جل وأوثق العرى كلمة التقوى وخير الملل ملة إبراهيم وأحسن السنن سنة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم 




وخير الهدي هدي الأنبياء وأشرف الحديث ذكر الله وخير القصص القرآن وخير الأمور عواقبها وشر الأمور محدثاتها وما قل وكفى خير مما كثر وألهى ونفس تنجيها خير من إمارة لا تحصيها 
وشر المعذرة حين يحضر الموت وشر الندامة ندامة يوم القيامة وشر الضلالة الضلالة بعد الهدى 
وخير الغنى غنى النفس
 وخير الزاد التقوى 
وخير ما ألقي في القلب اليقين والريب من الكفر 
وشر العمى عمى القلب والخمر جماع الإثم والنساء حبالة الشيطان والشباب شعبة من الجنون والنوح من عمل الجاهلية 
ومن الناس من لا يأتي الجمعة إلا دبرا ولا يذكر الله إلا هجرا وأعظم الخطايا الكذب وسباب المسلم فسوق وقتاله كفر
وحرمة ما له كحرمة دمه ومن يعف يعف الله عنه 
ومن يكظم الغيظ يأجره الله ومن يغفر يغفر الله له ومن يصبر على الرزية يعقبه الله 
وشر المكاسب كسب الربا وشر المآكل أكل مال اليتيم والسعيد من وعظ بغيره والشقي من شقي في بطن أمه
 وإنما يكفي أحدكم ما قنعت به نفسه وإنما يصير إلى أربعة أذرع والأمر إلى آخرة وملاك العمل خواتمه وشر الروايا روايا الكذب وأشرف الموت قتل الشهداء 
ومن يعرف البلاء يصبر عليه ومن لا يعرفه ينكره
 ومن يستكبر يضعه الله ومن يتول الدنيا تعجز عنه ومن يطع الشيطان يعص الله ومن يعص الله يعذبه






=====
خطب عمر بن عبد العزيز ، فقال : 
إن الدنيا ليست بدار قراركم ، دار كتب الله عليها الفناء ، وكتب على أهلها منها الظعن 
 فكم عامر موثق عما قليل يخرب 
 وكم مقيم مغتبط عما قليل يظعن 
 فأحسنوا رحمكم الله منها الرحلة بأحسن ما بحضرتكم من النقلة 
 وتزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى 
 إنما الدنيا كفيء ظلال قلص فذهب 
 بينما ابن آدم في الدنيا ينافس فيها قرير العين قانعا ، إذ دعاه الله بقدره ، ورماه بيوم حتفه ، فسلبه آثاره ودنياه ، وصير لقوم آخرين مصانعه ومغناه 
 إن الدنيا لا تسر بقدر ما تضر ، إنها تسر قليلا ، وتحزن حزنا طويلا




====
كان صالح بن بشير ، يتمثل هذا البيت في قصصه :
 وغائب الموت لا ترجون رجعته ===إذا ذوو سفر من غيبة رجعوا 
 قال : ثم يبكي ، ويقول :
 « هو والله السفر البعيد ، فتزودوا لمراحله ، فإن خير الزاد التقوى ، واعلموا أنكم في مثل أمنيتهم ، فبادروا الموت ، فاعملوا له قبل حلوله » 
قال : ثم بكى

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الأثيم
 ابن رجب الحنبلي / التخويف من النار والتعريف بحال دار البوار
قال المؤمن الصايغ : دعوت رباحا القيسي ذات ليلة إلى منزلي فجاءني في السحر فقربت إليه طعاما فأصاب منه شيئا فقلت : ازدد فما أراك شبعت
 قال : فصاح صيحة أفزعتني فقال : كيف أشبع أيام الدنيا و شجرة الزقوم بين يدي طعام الأثيم
 قال : فرفعت الطعام من بين يديه و قلت : أنت في شيء و نحن في شيء 
===
 و دخل عبيد الله بن الوليد التيمي على حبابة التميمية فقدمت إليه سمنا و خبزا و عسلا فقال : يا حبابة أما تخافين أن يكون بعد هذا الضريع قال : فما زال يبكي و تبكي حتى قام و لم يأكل شيئا 
 و بإسناده عن سوار بن عبد الله القريعي قال : كنا مع عمر بن درهم في بعض السواحل قال : و كان لا يأكل إلا من السحر إلى السحر فجئنا بطعام فلما رفع الطعام إلى فيه سمع بعض المتجهدين يقرأ هذه الآية : 
 { إن شجرة الزقوم * طعام الأثيم * كالمهل يغلي في البطون * كغلي الحميم } 
 فغشي عليه و سقطت اللقمة من يده فلم يفق إلا بعد طلوع الفجر فمكث بذلك سبعا لا يطعم شيئا كلما قرب إليه طعام عرضت له الآية فيقوم و لا يطعم شيئا فاجتمع إليه أصحابه فقالوا سبحان الله ! تقتل نفسك ؟ ! فلم يزالوا به حتى أصاب شيئا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ 
تفسير ابن كثير


روى وَكِيع في تفسيره عن شريك، عن أبي إسحاق، عن عمرو بن ميمون { لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ } قال: البر الجنة
وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا روح، حدثنا مالك، عن إسحاق بن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة، سمع أنس بن مالك يقول: كان أبو طلحة أكثر أنصاري بالمدينة مالا وكانَ أحبَّ أمواله إليه بيْرَحاءُ -وكانت مُسْتقْبلة المسجد، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدخلها ويشرب من ماء فيها طيّب-قال أنس: فلما نزلت: { لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ } 
قال أبو طلحة: يا رسول الله، إن الله يقول: { لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ } وإن أحبَّ أموالي إلَيَّ بيْرَحاءُ وإنها صدقة لله أرجو بِرَّها وذُخْرَها عند الله تعالى، فَضَعْها يا رسول الله حيث أراك الله تعالى


فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "بَخٍ، ذَاكَ مَالٌ رَابِحٌ، ذَاكَ مَالٌ رَابِح، وَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ، وَأَنَا أرَى أنْ تجْعَلَهَا فِي الأقْرَبِينَ". 
فقال أبو طلحة: أفْعَلُ يا رسول الله. فَقَسَمها أبو طلحة في أقاربه وبني عمه. أخرجاه 






وفي الصحيحين أن عُمَر رضي الله عنه قال: يا رسول الله، لم أُصِبْ مالا قطُّ هو أنْفَسُ عندي من سهمي الذي هو بِخَيْبَرَ، فما تأمرني به؟ 
قال حَبِّس الأصْل وسَبِّل الثَّمَرَةَ".
وقال الحافظ أبو بكر البزار: حدثنا أبو الخطاب زياد بن يحيى الحَساني، حدثنا يزيد بن هارون، حدثنا محمد بن عمْرو، عن أبي عمرو بن حَماس عن حمزة بن عبد الله بن عُمر، قال: قال عبد الله: حضرتني هذه الآية: { لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ } فذكرتُ ما أعطاني الله، فلم أجد شيئًا أحبَّ إليّ من جارية رُوميَّة، فقلتُ، هي حُرَّة لوجه الله. فلو أنِّي أعود في شيء جعلته لله لنكَحْتُها، يعني تَزوَّجتُها 
=====
ذم الهوى /ابن الجوزي


كان عبد الله بن عمر اعتق جاريته التي يقال لها رميثة وقال إني سمعت الله قال في كتابه لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون وإني والله إن كنت لأحبك في الدينا اذهبي فأنت لوجه الله

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُولَئِكَ رَفِيقًا (69) ذَلِكَ الْفَضْلُ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ عَلِيمًا
قال ابن كثير / تفسير القرآن العظيم
قال ابن جرير: حدثنا ابن حميد، حدثنا يعقوب القُمي، عن جعفر بن أبي المغيرة، عن سعيد بن جُبير قال: جاء رجل من الأنصار إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو محزون، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يا فلان، ما لي أراك محزونًا؟"
 قال: يا نبي الله  شيء فكرت فيه؟ 
قال: "ما هو؟"
 قال: نحن نغدو عليك ونروح، ننظر إلى وجهك ونجالسك، وغدا ترفع مع النبيين فلا نصل إليك. 
فلم يرد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه شيئا، فأتاه جبريل بهذه الآية: { وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَم اللهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَ الصِّدِّيقِينَ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُولَئِكَ رَفِيقًا} فبعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فبشره.


قال ابن جرير: حدثنا المثنى، حدثنا ابن أبي جعفر، عن أبيه، عن الربيع، قوله: { وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللهَ وَالرَّسُولَ [فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَم اللهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ]  } الآية،
 قال: إن أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالوا: قد علمنا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له فضل على من آمن به في درجات الجنة ممن اتبعه وصدقه، وكيف لهم إذا اجتمعوا في الجنة أن يرى بعضهم بعضا؟
 فأنزل الله في ذلك -يعني هذه الآية-فقال: يعني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الأعْلَيْنَ ينحدرون إلى من هو أسفل منهم، فيجتمعون في رياضها، فيذكرون ما أنعم الله عليهم ويثنون عليه، وينزل لهم أهل الدرجات فيسعون عليهم بما يشتهُون وما يدعون به، فهم في روضة يحبرون ويتنعمون 




قال أبو بكر بن مردويه: حدثنا عبد الرحيم بن محمد بن مسلم، حدثنا إسماعيل بن أحمد بن أسيد، حدثنا عبد الله بن عمران، حدثنا فضيل بن عياض، عن منصور، عن إبراهيم، عن الأسود، عن عائشة قالت: جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله: إنك لأحب إلي من نفسي و أحب إلي من أهلي، و أحب إلي من ولدي، و إني لأكون في البيت فأذكرك فما أصبر حتى آتيك فأنظر إليك، و إذا ذكرت موتي وموتك عرفت أنك إذا دخلت الجنة رفعت مع النبيين، و إن دخلت الجنة خشيت ألا أراك. 
فلم يرد عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى نزلت عليه: { وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُولَئِكَ رَفِيقًا }
وهكذا رواه الحافظ أبو عبد الله المقدسي في كتابه: "صفة الجنة"، من طريق الطبراني، عن أحمد بن عمرو بن مسلم الخلال، عن عبد الله بن عمران العابدي، به. ثم قال: لا أرى بإسناده بأسا 




و أعظم من هذا كله بشارة ما ثبت في الصحاح والمسانيد وغيرهما، من طرق متواترة عن جماعة من الصحابة: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن الرجل يحب القوم ولما يلحق بهم؟ 
فقال: "المرء مع من أحب" قال أنس: فما فرح المسلمون فرحهم بهذا الحديث

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وَ إِذَا أُلْقُوا مِنْهَا مَكَانًا ضَيِّقًا مُقَرَّنِينَ دَعَوْا هُنَالِكَ ثُبُورًا




قال ابن رجب/ التخويف من النار والتعريف بحال دار البوار



 و منهم من يلقى في مكان ضيق لا يتمكن فيه من الحركة الضيقة قال الله عز و جل : 
 { و إذا ألقوا منها مكانا ضيقا مقرنين دعوا هنالك ثبورا } 


 قال كعب : إن في جهنم تنانير ضيقها كضيق زج رمح أحدكم ثم يطبق على أناس بأعمالهم


 قال آدم بن أبي إياس : أنبأنا المسعودي عن يونس بن خباب عن ابن مسعود قال :
 إذا بقي في النار من يخلد فيها جعلوا في توابيت من نار فيها مسامير من نار ثم جعلت تلك التوابيت في توابيت من نار ثم قذفوا في نار الجحيم فيرون أنه لا يعذب في النار غيرهم ثم تلا ابن مسعود 
 { لهم فيها زفير و هم فيها لا يسمعون } 


 و خرجه ابن أبي حاتم من وجه آخر عن ابن مسعود و عنده : فلا يرى أن أحدا يعذب في النار غيره 
 و روى المنهال بن عمرو عن نعيم ـ و قيل : إنه بن الدجاجة ـ عن سويد بن عفلة قال : إذا أراد الله أن ينسى أهل النار جعل للرجل صندوقا على قدره من النار و لا ينبض عرق إلا فيه مسمار من نار ثم تضرم فيه النار ثم يقفل بقفل من نار ثم يجعل ذلك الصندوق في صندوق من نار ثم تضرم بينهما نار ثم يقفل ثم يطرح ـ أو يلقى ـ في النار فذلك قوله تعالى : 


 { لهم من فوقهم ظلل من النار و من تحتهم ظلل } 
 و قوله تعالى : { لهم فيها زفير و هم فيها لا يسمعون } 


 قال : فما يرى أن في النار أحدا غيره خرجه البيهقي و خرجه أبو نعيم إلا أن عنده عن المنهال عن خيثمة عن سويد فذكره

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أَلَمْ يَأْنِ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ تَخْشَعَ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَمَا نَزَلَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ وَلَا يَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَطَالَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْأَمَدُ فَقَسَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ


 قال ابْنَ مَسْعُودٍ قَالَ مَا كَانَ بَيْنَ إِسْلاَمِنَا وَبَيْنَ أَنْ عَاتَبَنَا اللَّهُ بِهَذِهِ الآيَةِ (أَلَمْ يَأْنِ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ تَخْشَعَ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ) إِلاَّ أَرْبَعُ سِنِينَ.




 كَانَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ إِذَا قَرَأَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ { أَلَمْ يَأْنِ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ تَخْشَعَ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذِكْرِ اللهِ } [الحديد: 16] بَكَى حَتَّى يَغْلِبَهُ الْبُكَاءُ






كان الفضل بن عياض شاطرًا يقطع الطريق بين أبيورد وسرخس، وكان سبب توبته أنه عشق جارية، فبينما هو يرتقى الجدران إليها، إذ سمع تاليًا يتلو:
 {أَلَمْ يَأْنِ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَن تَخْشَعَ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ} [الحديد: 16]، 
فلما سمعها قال: بلى يا رب قد آن، فرجع فآواه الليل إلى خربة، فإذا فيها سائل، فقال بعضهم: نرتحل، وقال بعضهم: حتى نصبح، فإن فضيلاً على الطريق يقطع علينا، 
قال: ففكرت وقلت: أنا أسعى بالليل فى المعاصى وقوم من المسلمين هاهنا يخافوننى، وما أرى الله ساقنى إليهم إلا لأرتدع، اللهم إنى قد تبت إليك وجعلت توبتى مجاورة البيت الحرام.




من كلامه: " إذا أحب الله عبداً أكثر همه - أي: بأمر أخرته - وإذا أبغض الله عبداً أوسع عليه دنياه " .
وقال: " خمس من علامات الشقاء: القسوة في القلب، وجمود العين، وقلة الحياء، والرغبة في الدنيا، وطول الأمل " .
وقال: " من أظهر لأخيه الود والصفا بلسانه، وأضمر العداوة والبغضاء، لعنه الله وأصمه، وأعمى بصيرة قلبه " .


وقال: " ما أدرك - عندنا - من أدرك بكثرة صيام ولا صلاة، ولكن بسخاء النفس وسلامة الصدر، والنصح للأمة " .


وقال: " من عرف الناس استراح " . أي في أنهم لا يضرون ولا ينفعون.
وقال لرجل: " لأعلمنك كلمة خير من الدنيا وما فيها: والله!، إن علة الله منك إخراج الأدميين من قلبك، حتى لا يكون في قلبك مكان لغيره. لم تسأله شيئاً إلا أعطاك! " .


وقال: " إذا لم تقدر على قيام الليل وصيام النهار، فأعلم أنك محروم بذنوبك " .


وقال: " اصلح ما أكون أفقر ما أكون. وإني لأعصى الله فأعرف ذلك في خلق حماري وخادمي " .
وقال: " يأتي على الناس زمان إن تركتهم لم يتركوك، وهو زمان لم يبق فيه أحد يستريح إلا القليل " .
وروى أن الرشيد قال له يوماً: " ما أزهدك! " . فقال: " أنت أزهد منى! " . قال: " وكيف ذاك؟! " . قال: " لأني أزهد في الدنيا، وأنت تزهد في الآخرة؛ والدنيا فانية، والآخرة باقية " 


قال  الفضيل يوما لأصحابه: ما تقولون في رجل في كمه ثمر يقعد على رأس الكنيف فيطرحه فيه ثمرة ثمرة
 قالوا: هو مجنون،
 قال: فالذي يطرحه في بطنه حتى يحشوه فهو أجن منه، فإن هذا الكنيف يملأ من هذا الكنيف




 وقال: لو أن الدنيا بحذافيرها عرضت علي على أن لا أحاسب عليها لكنت أتقذرها كما يتقذر أحدكم الجيفة إذا مر بها أن تصيب ثوبه.


 وقال: ترك العمل لأجل الناس هو الرياء، والعمل لأجل الناس هو الشرك 


. وقال: لو كانت لي دعوة مستجابة لم أجعلها إلا في إمام، لأنه إذا صلح الإمام أمن البلاد والعباد. وقال: لأن يلاطف الرجل أهل مجلسه ويحسن خلقه معهم خير له من قيام ليله وصيام نهاره.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

هُوَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ مُحْكَمَاتٌ هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ وَأُخَرُ مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ مِنْهُ ابْتِغَاءَ الْفِتْنَةِ وَابْتِغَاءَ تَأْوِيلِهِ وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّنَا وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ إِلَّا أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ


 قَالَ غَالِبٍ  : كُنْتُ بِالشَّامِ فَبَعَثَ الْمُهَلَّبُ سِتِّينَ رَأْسًا مِنَ الْخَوَارِجِ فَنُصِبُوا عَلَى دَرَجِ دِمَشْقَ وَكُنْتُ عَلَى ظَهْرِ بَيْتٍ لِى إِذْ مَرَّ أَبُو أُمَامَةَ فَنَزَلْتُ فَاتَّبَعْتُهُ فَلَمَّا وَقَفَ عَلَيْهِمْ دَمِعَتْ عَيْنَاهُ وَقَالَ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ مَا يَصْنَعُ الشَّيْطَانُ بِبَنِى آدَمَ ثَلاَثًا كِلاَبُ جَهَنَّمَ كِلاَبُ جَهَنَّمَ شَرُّ قَتْلَى تَحْتَ ظِلِّ السَّمَاءِ ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ خَيْرُ قَتْلَى مَنْ قَتَلُوهُ طُوبَى لِمَنْ قَتَلَهُمْ أَوْ قَتَلُوهُ ثُمَّ الْتَفَتَ إِلَىَّ فَقَالَ : يَا أَبَا غَالِبٍ أَعَاذَكَ اللَّهُ مِنْهُمْ. 


قُلْتُ : رَأَيْتُكَ بَكَيْتَ حِينَ رَأَيْتَهُمْ 
قَالَ: بَكَيْتُ رَحْمَةً, رَأَيْتُهُمْ كَانُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الإِسْلاَمِ هَلْ تَقْرَأُ سُورَةَ آلِ عِمْرَانَ قُلْتُ نَعَمْ فَقَرَأَ
 ( هُوَ الَّذِى أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ مُحْكَمَاتٌ هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ) حَتَّى بَلَغَ (وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ) وَإِنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ كَانَ فِى قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ وَزِيغَ بِهِمْ ثُمَّ قَرَأَ (وَلاَ تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُوا وَاخْتَلَفُوا) إِلَى قَوْلِهِ (فَفِى رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ)


 قُلْتُ: هُمْ هَؤُلاَءِ يَا أَبَا أُمَامَةَ
 قَالَ :نَعَمْ


 قُلْتُ: مِنْ قِبَلِكَ تَقُولُ أَوْ شَىْءٌ سَمِعْتَهُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- 


قَالَ: إِنِّى إِذًا لَجَرِىءٌ بَلْ سَمِعْتُهُ لاَ مَرَّةً وَلاَ مَرَّتَيْنِ حَتَّى عَدَّ سَبْعًا ثُمَّ قَالَ :« إِنَّ بَنِى إِسْرَائِيلَ تَفَرَّقُوا عَلَى إِحْدَى وَسَبْعِينَ فِرْقَةً وَإِنَّ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةَ تَزِيدُ عَلَيْهِمْ فِرْقَةً كُلُّهَا فِى النَّارِ إِلاَّ السَّوَادَ الأَعْظَمَ 


قُلْتُ يَا أَبَا أُمَامَةَ أَلاَ تَرَى مَا يَفْعَلُونَ
 قَالَ: عَلَيْهِمْ مَا حُمِّلُوا وَعَلَيْكُمْ مَا حُمِّلْتُمْ ».

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من كان يريد العزة فلله العزة جميعا 


ابن القيم /الجواب الكافي لمن سأل عن الدواء الشافي (الداء والدواء)




أي فليطلبها بطاعة الله فإنه لا يجدها الا في طاعته 


و كان من دعاء بعض السلف: اللهم أعزني بطاعتك ولا تذلني بمعصيتك 


قال الحسن البصري:
 إنهم وإن طقطقت بهم البغال وهملجت بهم البراذين إن ذل المعصية لا تفارق قلوبهم 
أبى الله  إلا أن يذل من عصاه
  و قال عبد الله بن المبارك: 
 رأيت الذنوب تميت القلوب ... و قد يورث الذل إدمانها 
 وترك الذنوب حياة القلوب  ...  و خير لنفسك عصيانها 
 و هل أفسد الدين الا الملوك ...  و أحبار سوء  و رهبانها

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

جنات عدن مفتحة لهم الأبواب


قال ابن القيم/ حادي الأرواح


و تأمل قوله سبحانه جنات عدن مفتحة لهم الأبواب متكئين فيها يدعون فيها بفاكهة كثيرة وشراب 
كيف تجد تحته معنى بديعا وهو أنهم إذا دخلوا الجنة لم تغلق أبوابها عليهم بل تبقى مفتحة كما هي
وأما النار فإذا دخلها أهلها أغلقت عليهم أبوابها كما قال تعالى إنها عليهم مؤصدة :أي مطبقة
ومنه سمي الباب وصيدا 
وهي مؤصدة في عمد ممددة قد جعلت العمد ممسكة للأبواب من خلفها كالحجر العظيم الذي يجعل خلف الباب 


قال مقاتل يعني أبوابها عليهم مطبقة فلا يفتح لها باب ولا يخرج منها غم ولا يدخل فيها روح آخر الأبد


وأيضا فإن في تفتيح الأبواب لهم إشارة إلى تصرفهم وذهابهم وإيابهم وتبوئهم في الجنة حيث شاؤا ودخول الملائكة عليهم كل وقت بالتحف والألطاف من ربهم ودخول ما يسرهم عليهم كل وقت 
وأيضا إشارة إلى أنها دار أمن لا يحتاجون فيها إلى غلق الأبواب كما كانوا يحتجون إلى ذلك في الدنيا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الحبيب أبا عبد البر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الحبيب أبا عبد البر


و إياك ​
********

قال ابن القيم / اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية على غزو المعطلة والجهمية


 { قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِين  َ أَعْمَالاً، الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعاً} 

و هذا حال أرباب الأعمال التي كانت لغير الله عز وجل أو على غير سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وحال أرباب العلوم والأنظار التي لم يتلقوها عن مشكاة النبوة؛ ولكن تلقوها عن زبالة أذهان الرجال وكناسة أفكارهم فاتبعوا قواهم وأفكارهم وأذهانهم في تقرير آراء الرجال والانتصار لهم وفهم ما قالوه، وبثه في المجالس والمحاضر.
 وأعرضوا عما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم صفحا. ومن به رمق منهم يعيره أدنى التفات طلبا للفضيلة.
وأما تجريد اتباعه و تحكيمه وتفريغ قوى النفس في طلبه وفهمه، و عرض آراء الرجال عليه و رد ما يخالفه منها، وقبول ما وافقه، و لا يلتفت إلى شيء من آرائهم وأقوالهم إلا إذا أشرقت عليها شمس الوحي و شهد لها بالصحة، فهذا أمر لا تكاد ترى أحدا منهم يحدث به نفسه فضلا عن أن يكون أخيته ومطلوبه، و هذا الذي لا ينجي سواه.
فوارحمتا لعبد شقي في طلب العلم و استفرغ قواه و استنفد  فيه أوقاته وآثره على ما الناس فيه. و الطريق بينه وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مسدود و قلبه عن المرسل سبحانه وتعالى وتوحيده والإنابة إليه والتوكل عليه والتنعم بحبه والسرور بقربه مطرود و مصدود، وقد طاف عمره كله على أبواب المذاهب، فلم يفز إلا بأخس المطالب.


سبحان الله إن هي و الله إلا فتنة أعمت القلوب عن مواقع رشدها، و حيرت العقول عن طرق قصدها، تربى فيه الصغير و هرم عليه الكبير، فظنت خفافيش الأبصار أنها الغاية التي تسابق إليها المتسابقون، والنهاية التي تتنافس فيها المتنافسون وهيهات أين الظلام من الضياء، 
وأين الثرى من كواكب الجوزاء، وأين الحرور من الظلال، وأين طريقة أصحاب اليمين من طريقة أصحاب الشمال،


 وأين القول الذي لم تضمن لنا عصمة قائله بدليل معلوم من النقل المصدق عن القائل المعصوم وأين العلم الذي سنده محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن جبريل عن رب العالمين سبحانه، من الخوض الخرص الذي سنده شيوخ الضلال من الجهمية والمعتزلة وفلاسفة المشائين، 


بل أين الآراء التي أعلى درجاتها أن تكون عند الضرورة سائغة الاتباع إلى النصوص النبوية الواجب على كل مسلم تحكيمها والتحاكم إليها في موارد النزاع، وأين الآراء التي نهى قائلها عن تقليده فيها وحض على النصوص التي فرض على كل عبد أن يهتدي بها ويتبصر.


 و أين الأقوال والآراء التي إذا مات أنصارها والقائمون بها فهي من جملة الأموات، إلى النصوص التي لا تزول إلا إذا زالت الأرض والسماوات.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وَالَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَ  ا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ وَاجْعَلْنَا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَامًا 




سئل   الحسن ، عن قوله تعالى هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين  يا أبا سعيد في الدنيا أم في الآخرة ؟
 قال : « في الدنيا يرى الرجل من ولده وزوجته عملا صالحا تقر  به عينه »


حدثنا حزم قال : سمعت كثيرا يسأل الحسن قال : يا أبا سعيد ، قول الله عز وجل هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين  أفي الدنيا أم في الآخرة ؟


 قال : لا بل في الدنيا 
قال : وما ذاك ؟ 
قال : المؤمن يرى زوجته وولده مطيعين الله عز وجل ، قال : وأي شيء أقر لعين المؤمن من أن يرى زوجته وولده يطيعون الله عز وجل ذكره


 و عن ابن عباس ، والذين يقولون ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين أما إنه لم يكن قرة أعين أن يرونه صحيحا جميلا ولكن أن يرونه مطيعا لله عز وجل


 عن الضحاك ، هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين  قال : يقولون : اجعل أزواجنا وذرياتنا صالحين أتقياء


عن سلمة بن كهيل ، في قوله عز وجل هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين  قال : يطيعونك فلا يعصونك




النفقة على العيال/ ابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أَوَلَمْ نُعَمِّرْكُمْ مَا يَتَذَكَّرُ فِيهِ مَنْ تَذَكَّرَ وَجَاءَكُمُ النَّذِيرُ فَذُوقُوا فَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ نَصِيرٍ

قال ابن كثير/ تفسير القرآن العظيم/ بتصرف


عن  ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إذا كان يوم القيامة قيل: أين أبناء الستين؟
 وهو العمر الذي قال الله فيه: { أَوَلَمْ نُعَمِّرْكُمْ مَا يَتَذَكَّرُ فِيهِ مَنْ تَذَكَّرَ وَجَاءَكُمُ النَّذِير }


عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "لقد أعذر الله إلى عبد أحياه حتى بلغ ستين أو سبعين سنة، لقد أعذر الله إليه، لقد أعذر الله إليه"


 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أعذر الله عز وجل إلى امرئ أخَّر عمره حتى بَلَّغَه ستين سنة". 


وقوله: { وَجَاءَكُمُ النَّذِيرُ } : روي عن ابن عباس، وعِكْرِمَة، وأبي جعفر الباقر، وقتادة، وسفيان بن عُيَيْنَة أنهم قالوا: يعني: الشيب.
وقال السُّدِّيّ، وعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم: يعني به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقرأ ابن زيد: { هَذَا نَذِيرٌ مِنَ النُّذُرِ الأولَى } [النجم: 56] .


 وهذا هو الصحيح عن قتادة، فيما رواه شيبان، عنه أنه قال: احتج عليهم بالعمر والرسل.


قال ابن القيم/ الفوائد:


 و العاقل المؤيد بالتوفيق يتم نقائص خلقته بفضائل أخلاقه وأعماله فكلما امتحى من جثمانه أثر زاد إيمانه وكلما نقص من قوى بدنه زاد في قوة إيمانه ويقينه و رغبته في الله والدار الآخرة وإن لم يكن هكذا فالموت خير له لأنه يقف به على حد معين من الألم والفساد بخلاف العيوب والنقائص مع طول العمر فإنها زيادة في ألمه وهمه وغمه وحسرته


 و إنما حسن طول العمر ونفع ليحصل التذكر والاستدراك واغتنام الغرض والتوبة النصوح كما قال تعالى أولم نعمركم ما يتذكر فيه من تذكر
 فمن لم يورثه التعمير وطول البقاء إصلاح معائبه وتدارك فارطه واغتنام بقية أنفاسه فيعمل على حياة قلبه وحصول النعيم المقيم وإلا فلا خير له في حياته


 فإن العبد على جناح سفر إما إلى الجنة و إما إلى النار فإذا طال عمره وحسن عمله كان طول سفره زيادة له في حصول النعيم و اللذة فإنه كلما طال السفر أليها كانت الصبابة أجل وأفضل
 و إذا طال عمره و ساء عمله كان طول سفره زيادة في ألمه وعذابه ونزولا له إلى أسفل فالمسافر إما صاعد وإما نازل


 و في الحديث المرفوع خيركم من طال عمره وحسن عمله و شركم من طال عمره وقبح عمله 


 فالطالب الصادق في طلبه كما خرب شيء من ذاته جعله عمارة لقلبه وروحه وكلما نقص شيء من دنياه جعله زيادة في آخرته وكلما منع شيئا من لذات دنياه جعله زيادة في لذات آخرته
و كلما ناله هم أو حزن أو غم جعله في أفراح آخرته
 فنقصان بدنه ودنياه ولذته وجاهه ورئاسته إن زاد في حصول ذلك وتوفيره عليه في معاده كان رحمة به وخيرا له
 و إلا كان حرمانا وعقوبة على ذنوب ظاهرة أو باطنه أو ترك واجب ظاهر أو باطن فإن حرمان خير الدنيا والآخرة مرتب على هذه الأربعة وبالله التوفيق.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ 


قال ابن القيم /إعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين


وَ تَحْتَ قَوْلِهِ : { يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ } كَنْزٌ عَظِيمٌ مَنْ وُفِّقَ لِمَظِنَّتِهِ وَأَحْسَنَ اسْتِخْرَاجَهُ وَاقْتِنَاءَهُ وَأَنْفَقَ مِنْهُ ,فَقَدْ غَنِمَ  وَمَنْ حُرِمَهُ فَقَدْ حُرِمَ 


 وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لَا يَسْتَغْنِي عَنْ تَثْبِيتِ اللَّهِ لَهُ طُرْفَةَ عَيْنٍ فَإِنْ لَمْ يُثَبِّتْهُ وَإِلَّا زَالَتْ سَمَاءُ إيمَانِهِ وَأَرْضِهِ عَنْ مَكَانِهِمَا 


 وَقَدْ قَالَ تَعَالَى لِأَكْرَمِ خَلْقِهِ عَلَيْهِ عَبْدِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ : { وَلَوْلَا أَنْ ثَبَّتْنَاك لَقَدْ كِدْتَ تَرْكَنُ إلَيْهِمْ شَيْئًا قَلِيلًا } 


وَقَالَ تَعَالَى لِأَكْرَمِ خَلْقِهِ : { إذْ يُوحِي رَبُّكَ إلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ فَثَبِّتُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا } 
وَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ الْبَجَلِيِّ قَالَ : { وَهُوَ يَسْأَلُهُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُهُمْ }


 وَقَالَ تَعَالَى لِرَسُولِهِ : { وَكُلًّا نَقُصُّ عَلَيْك مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الرُّسُلِ مَا نُثَبِّتُ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ }


 فَالْخَلْقُ كُلُّهُمْ قِسْمَانِ : 


مُوَفَّقٌ بِالتَّثْبِيتِ ، وَمَخْذُولٌ بِتَرْكِ التَّثْبِيتِ ، 
وَ مَادَّةُ التَّثْبِيتِ أَصْلُهُ وَمَنْشَؤُهُ مِنْ الْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ وَ فِعْلِ مَا أُمِرَ بِهِ الْعَبْدُ ، فَبِهِمَا يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ عَبْدَهُ ، فَكُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ أَثْبَتَ قَوْلًا وَأَحْسَنَ فِعْلًا كَانَ أَعْظَمَ تَثْبِيتًا ، 
قَالَ تَعَالَى : { وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ وَأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتًا }
 فَأَثْبَتُ النَّاسِ قَلْبًا أَثْبَتُهُمْ قَوْلًا ، وَالْقَوْلُ الثَّابِتُ هُوَ الْقَوْلُ الْحَقُّ وَالصِّدْقُ ، وَهُوَ ضِدُّ الْقَوْلِ الْبَاطِلِ الْكَذِبِ 


فَالْقَوْلُ نَوْعَانِ : ثَابِتٌ لَهُ حَقِيقَةٌ ، وَبَاطِلٌ لَا حَقِيقَةَ لَهُ ، وَأَثْبَتُ الْقَوْلِ كَلِمَةُ التَّوْحِيدِ وَلَوَازِمُهَا ، فَهِيَ أَعْظَمُ مَا يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ بِهَا عَبْدَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ ؛


 وَلِهَذَا تَرَى الصَّادِقَ مِنْ أَثْبَتِ النَّاسِ وَأَشْجَعِهِمْ قَلْبًا ، وَالْكَاذِبَ مِنْ أَمْهَنِ النَّاسِ وَأَخْبَثِهِمْ وَأَكْثَرِهِمْ تَلَوُّثًا وَأَقَلِّهِمْ ثَبَاتًا 


 وَأَهْلُ الْفِرَاسَةِ يَعْرِفُونَ صِدْقَ الصَّادِقِ مِنْ ثَبَاتِ قَلْبِهِ وَقْتَ الْإِخْبَارِ وَشَجَاعَتِهِ وَمَهَابَتِهِ ، وَيَعْرِفُونَ كَذِبَ الْكَاذِبِ بِضِدِّ ذَلِكَ ؛ وَلَا يَخْفَى ذَلِكَ إلَّا عَلَى ضَعِيفِ الْبَصِيرَةِ .


وَسُئِلَ بَعْضُهُمْ عَنْ كَلَامٍ سَمِعَهُ مِنْ مُتَكَلِّمٍ بِهِ ، فَقَالَ : وَاَللَّهِ مَا فَهِمْت مِنْهُ شَيْئًا ، إلَّا أَنِّي رَأَيْت لِكَلَامِهِ صَوْلَةً لَيْسَتْ بِصَوْلَةِ مُبْطِلٍ ،
 فَمَا مُنِحَ الْعَبْدُ مِنْحَةً أَفْضَلَ مِنْ مِنْحَةِ الْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ ، وَيَجِدُ أَهْلُ الْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ ثَمَرَتَهُ أَحْوَجَ مَا يَكُونُونَ إلَيْهِ فِي قُبُورِهِمْ وَيَوْمَ مَعَادِهِمْ ، كَمَا فِي صَحِيحِ مُسْلِمٍ مِنْ حَدِيثِ الْبَرَاءِ بْنِ عَازِبٍ { عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ نَزَلَتْ فِي عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ } .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

{وَسَارِعُواْ إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ} (133) سورة آل عمران


عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ قَالَ بَعَثَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بُسَيْسَةَ عَيْنًا يَنْظُرُ مَا صَنَعَتْ عِيرُ أَبِى سُفْيَانَ فَجَاءَ وَمَا فِى الْبَيْتِ أَحَدٌ غَيْرِى وَغَيْرُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قَالَ لاَ أَدْرِى مَا اسْتَثْنَى بَعْضَ نِسَائِهِ قَالَ فَحَدَّثَهُ الْحَدِيثَ قَالَ فَخَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فَتَكَلَّمَ فَقَالَ « إِنَّ لَنَا طَلِبَةً فَمَنْ كَانَ ظَهْرُهُ حَاضِرًا فَلْيَرْكَبْ مَعَنَا ». 


فَجَعَلَ رِجَالٌ يَسْتَأْذِنُونَ  هُ فِى ظُهْرَانِهِمْ فِى عُلْوِ الْمَدِينَةِ


 فَقَالَ « لاَ إِلاَّ مَنْ كَانَ ظَهْرُهُ حَاضِرًا ».
 فَانْطَلَقَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وَأَصْحَابُهُ حَتَّى سَبَقُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ إِلَى بَدْرٍ وَجَاءَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ
 فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « لاَ يُقَدِّمَنَّ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ إِلَى شَىْءٍ حَتَّى أَكُونَ أَنَا دُونَهُ ». 


فَدَنَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « قُومُوا إِلَى جَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ ».


 قَالَ يَقُولُ عُمَيْرُ بْنُ الْحُمَامِ الأَنْصَارِىُّ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ جَنَّةٌ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ


 قَالَ « نَعَمْ ».


 قَالَ بَخٍ بَخٍ.


 فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « مَا يَحْمِلُكَ عَلَى قَوْلِكَ بَخٍ بَخٍ ». 


قَالَ لاَ وَاللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِلاَّ رَجَاءَةَ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا.


 قَالَ « فَإِنَّكَ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا ».


 فَأَخْرَجَ تَمَرَاتٍ مِنْ قَرْنِهِ فَجَعَلَ يَأْكُلُ مِنْهُنَّ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَئِنْ أَنَا حَيِيتُ حَتَّى آكُلَ تَمَرَاتِى هَذِهِ إِنَّهَا لَحَيَاةٌ طَوِيلَةٌ - قَالَ - فَرَمَى بِمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنَ التَّمْرِ. ثُمَّ قَاتَلَهُمْ حَتَّى قُتِلَ./ رواه مسلم


------------
لله در قوم بادروا الأوقات واستدركوا الهفوات 


فالعين مشغولة بالدمع عن المحرمات واللسان محبوس في سجن الصمت عن الهلكات 
و الكف قد كفت بالخوف عن الشهوات والقدم قد قيدت بقيد المحاسبات


و الليل لديهم يجأرون فيه بالأصوات فإذا جاء النهار قطعوه بمقاطعة اللذات


فكم من شهوة ما بلغوها حتى الممات فتيقظ للحاقهم من هذه الرقدات ولا تطمعن في الخلاص مع عدم الإخلاص في الطاعات 


ولا تؤملن النجاة وأنت مقيم على الموبقات ( أم حسب الذين اجترحوا السيئات أن نجعلهم كالذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات )


عجباً لأمنك والحياة قصيرة


ابن الجوزي/ التبصرة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

والقواعد من النساء اللاتي لا يرجون نكاحا فليس عليهن جناح أن يضعن ثيابهن غير متبرجات بزينة


 عن عاصم الأحول قال كنا ندخل على حفصة بنت سيرين وقد جعلت الجلباب هكذا وتنقبت به فنقول لها رحمك الله قال الله والقواعد من النساء اللاتي لا يرجون نكاحا فليس عليهن جناح أن يضعن ثيابهن غير متبرجات بزينة وهو الجلباب 
قال فتقول لنا أي شيء بعد ذلك؟
 فنقول وأن يستعففن خير لهن فتقول هو إثبات الجلباب
=========
هذا جواب امرأة مؤمنة و هي حفصة  بنت سرين و قد ماتت ابنة تسعين و لم تضع حجابها أما الآن فالحجاب مرفوض منذ البداية
و هذه بعض سيرة ابنة سرين من صفة الصفوة
هشام بن حسان قال كانت حفصة تقول لنا يا معشر الشباب خذوا من أنفسكم وانتم شباب فإني ما رأيت العمل إلا في الشباب 
 قال قرأت القرآن وهي ابنة اثنتي عشرة سنة وماتت وهي ابنة تسعين 
 عن هشام أن حفصة كانت تدخل في مسجدها فتصلي فيه الظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء والصبح ثم لا تزال فيه حتى يرتفع النهار وتركع ثم تخرج فيكون عند ذلك وضوءها ونومها حتى إذا حضرت الصلاة عادت إلى مسجدها إلى مثلها  
عن مهدي بن ميمون قال مكثت حفصة في مصلاها ثلاثين سنة لا تخرج إلا لحاجة أو لقائلة 
 عن هشام ان ابن سيرين كان إذا أشكل عليه شيء من القراءة قال اذهبوا فسلوا حفصة كيف تقرأ
  قال هشام وكانت له لقحة قالت حفصة كان يبعث إلى بحلبة بالغداة فأقول يابني إنك لتعلم أني لا أشربه أنا صائمة 
 فيقول يا أم الهذيل إن أطيب اللبن ما بات في ضروع الإبل أسقيه من شئت
 عن هشام بن حسان قال اشترت حفصة جارية اظنها سندية فقيل لها كيف رأيت مولاتك فذكر إبراهيم كلاما بالفارسية تفسيره أنها امرأة صالحة إلاأنها أذنبت ذنبا عظيما فهي الليل كله تبكي وتصلي 
 عبد الكريم بن معاوية قال ذكر لي عن حفصة أنها كانت تقرأ نصف القرآن في كل ليلة وكانت تصوم الدهر وتفطر العيدين وأيام التشريق 
 عن هشام بن حسان قال قد رأيت الحسن وابن سيرين وما رأيت أحدا أرى أنه أعقل من حفصة 
 عن هشام عن حفصة قال كان لها كفن معد فإذا حجت واحرمت لبسته وكانت إذا كانت العشر الأواخر من رمضان قامت من الليل فلبسته 
 عن هشام قال حدثتني أم سليم بنت سيرين قالت ربما نور لحفصة بنت سيرين بيتها 
 عن هشام قال كانت حفصة بنت سيرين تسرج سراجها من الليل ثم تقوم في مصلاها فربما طفئ السراج فيضيء لها البيت حتى تصبح 


صفة الصفوة / ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ألهاكم التكاثر حتى زرتم المقابر




عن عبد الله بن الشخير رضي الله عنه قال أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يقرأ ألهاكم التكاثر قال: يقول ابن آدم مالي مالي, وهل لك يا ابن آدم من مالك إلا ما أكلت فأفنيت ؟
أو لبست فأبليت ؟أو تصدقت فأمضيت؟
عن أبي هريرة ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : « إنه سيصيب أمتي داء الأمم » ، 
قالوا : يا نبي الله ، ما داء الأمم ؟ 
قال : « الأشر والبطر ، والتكاثر والتنافس في الدنيا ، والتنعم والتحاسد ، حتى البغي  ، ثم يكون الهرج  »
====
*********
عن ميمون بن مهران قال : قرأ عمر بن عبد العزيز  ألهاكم التكاثر ، فبكى ، ثم قال : حتى زرتم المقابر   : ما أرى المقابر إلا زيارة ، ولا بد لمن يزورها أن يرجع إلى الجنة ، أو إلى النار


الرقة والبكاء/ابن أبي الدنيا
=========
قال ابن القيم:


أخلصت هذه السورة الموعد الوعيد والتهديد وكفى بها موعظة لمن عقلها
 فقوله تعالى ألهاكم أي شغلكم على وجه لا تعتذرون فيه فان الالهاء عن الشيء هو الاشتغال عنه فان كان بقصد فهو محل التكليف 
وان كان بغير قصد كقوله في الخميصة انها ألهتني آنفا عن صلاتي كان صاحبه معذورا وهو نوع من النسيان 
وفي الحديث فلها عن الصبي أي ذهل عنه
 ويقال لها بالشيء أي اشتغل به ولها عنه اذا انصرف عنه
واللهو للقلب واللعب للجوارح ولهذا يجمع بينهما ولهذا كان قوله ألهاكم التكاثر ابلغ في الذم من شغلكم, 
فان العامل قد يستعمل جوارحه بما يعمل وقلبه غير لاه به فاللهو هو ذهول وإعراض
 والتكاثر تفاعل من الكثرة أي مكاثرة بعضكم لبعض
 و أعرض عن ذكر المتكاثر به ارادة لاطلاقه وعمومه وأن كل ما يكاثر به العبد غيره سوى طاعة الله ورسوله و ما يعود عليه بنفع معاده فهو داخل في هذا التكاثر.


 فالتكاثر في كل شيء من مال او جاه او رياسة او نسوة او حديث او  علم ولا سيما اذا لم يحتج اليه والتكاثر فى الكتب والتصانيف وكثرة المسائل وتفريعها وتوليدها 
والتكاثر أن يطلب الرجل ان يكون اكثر من غيره وهذا مذموم الا فيما يقرب الى الله فالتكاثر فيه منافسة فى الخيرات ومسابقة اليها
====
أخبر سبحانه أن التكاثر شغل أهل الدنيا وألهاهم عن الله والدار الآخرة حتى حضرهم الموت فزاروا المقابر ولم يفيقوا من رقدة من إلهاء التكاثر 
وجعل الغاية زيارة المقابر دون الموت ايذانا بأنهم غير مستوطنين ولا مستقرين فى القبور وأنهم فيها بمنزلة الزائرين يحضرونها مدة ثم يظعنون عنها كما كانوا فى الدنيا زائرين لها غير مستقرين فيها ودار القرار هى الجنة أو النار...




ثم توعد سبحانه من ألهاه التكاثر وعيدا مؤكدا ، إذا عاين تكاثره قد ذهب هباء منثورا ، وعلم أن دنياه التي كاثر بها إنما كانت خداعا وغرورا ، فوجد عاقبة تكاثره عليه لا له ، وخسر هنالك تكاثره.
 كما خسره أمثاله. وبدا له من اللّه ما لم يكن في حسابه ، وصار تكاثره الذي شغله عن اللّه والدار الآخرة من أعظم أسباب عذابه ، فعذب بتكاثره في دنياه ، ثم عذب به في البرزخ ، ثم يعذب به يوم القيامة
==
وتأمل ما فى هذا العتاب الموجع لمن استمر على إلهاء التكاثر له مدة حياته كلها الى أن زار القبور ولم يستيقظ من نوم الالهاء بل أرقد التكاثر قلبه فلم يستفق منه الا وهو فى عسكر الأموات وطابق بين هذا وبين حال أكثر الخلق
===
والتكاثر بأسباب السعادة الاخروية تكاثر لا يزال يذكر بالله ولقائه ,وعاقبته الكثرة الدائمة التى لا تزول ولا تفنى, وصاحب هذا التكاثر لا يهون عليه أن يرى غيره أفضل منه قولا وأحسن منه عملا وأغزر علما واذا رأى غيره أكثر منه فى خصلة من خصال الخير يعجز عن لحاقه فيها كاثره بخصلة أخرى هو قادر على المكاثرة بها وليس هذا التكاثر مذموما ولا قادحا فى اخلاص العبد بل هو حقيقة المنافسة واستباق الخيرات

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم وعسى أن تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم و الله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون 

قال ابن القيم/ الفوائد:
 في هذه الآية عدة حكم وأسرار ومصالح للعبد:
 فان العبد إذا علم أن المكروه قد يأتي بالمحبوب والمحبوب قد يأتي بالمكروه لم يأمن أن توافيه المضرة من جانب المسرة ولم ييأس أن تأتيه المسرة من جانب المضرة لعدم علمه بالعواقب, فان الله يعلم منها مالا يعلمه العبد 


و أوجب له ذلك أمورا منها:
** أنه لا انفع له من امتثال الأمر وإن شق عليه في الابتداء لأن عواقبه كلها خيرات ومسرات ولذات وأفراح وإن كرهته نفسه فهو خير لها وأنفع 


و كذلك لا شيء أضر عليه من   ارتكاب النهى وإن هويته نفسه ومالت إليه فإن  عواقبه كلها آلام وأحزان وشرور ومصائب
 وخاصية العقل تحمل الألم اليسير لما يعقبه من اللذة العظيمة والخير الكثير واجتناب اللذة اليسيرة لما يعقبها من الألم العظيم والشر الطويل


 فنظر الجاهل لا يجاوز المبادي  إلى غاياتها والعاقل الكيس دائما ينظر إلى الغايات من وراء ستور مباديها فيرى ما وراء تلك الستور من الغايات المحمودة والمذمومة
 فيرى المناهي كطعام لذيذ قد خلط فيه سم قاتل فكلما دعنه لذته إلى تناوله نهاه ما فيه من السم 
ويرى الأوامر كدواء كريه المذاق مفض إلى العافية والشفاء وكلما نهاه كراهة مذاقه عن تناوله أمره نفعه بالتناول


 و لكن هذا يحتاج إلى فضل علم تدرك به الغايات من مباديها وقوة صبر يوطن به نفسه على تحمل مشقة الطريق لما يؤمل عند الغاية 
فإذا فقد اليقين والصبر تعذر عليه ذلك وإذا قوى يقينه وصبره هان عليه كل مشقة يتحملها في طلب الخير الدائم واللذة الدائمة 




 **و من أسرار هذه الآية إنها تقتضي من العبد التفويض إلى من يعلم عواقب الأمور والرضا بما يختاره له ويقضيه له لما يرجو فيه من حسن العاقبة .


**ومنها أنه لا يقترح على ربه ولا يختار عليه ولا يسأله ما ليس له به علم فلعل مضرته وهلاكه فيه وهولا يعلم فلا يختار على ربه شيئا بل يسأله حسن الاختيار له وأن يرضيه بما يختاره فلا أنفع له من ذلك


** ومنها انه إذا فوض إلى ربه ورضى بما يختاره له أمده فيما يختاره له بالقوة عليه والعزيمة والصبر وصرف عنه الآفات التي هي عرضة اختيار العبد لنفسه وأراه من حسن عواقب اختياره له ما لم يكن ليصل إلى بعضه بما يختاره هو لنفسه 


**ومنها أنه يريحه من الأفكار المتعبة في أنواع الاختيارات ويفرغ قلبه من التقديرات والتدبيرات التي يصعد منها في عقبة وينزل في أخرى ومع هذا فلا خروج له عما قدر عليه فلو رضى باختيار الله أصابه القدر وهو  محمود مشكور ملطوف به فيه وإلا جرى عليه القدر وهو مذموم غير ملطوف به فيه لأنه مع اختياره لنفسه


 و متى صح تفويضه ورضاه اكتنفه في  المقدور العطف عليه و اللطف به
 فيصير بين عطفه ولطفه فعطفه يقيه ما يحذره ولطفه يهون عليه ما قدره




 إذا نفذ القدر في العبد كان من أعظم أسباب نفوذه تحيله في رده فلا أنفع له من الاستسلام و إلقاء نفسه بين يدي القدر طريحا كالميتة, فان السبع لا يرضى بأكل الجيف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

و لاتكونوا كالذين نسوا الله فأنساهم أنفسهم أولئك هم الفاسقون


 فلما نسوا ربهم سبحانه نسيهم وأنساهم أنفسهم كما قال تعالى:( نسوا الله فنسيهم )


فعاقب سبحانه من نسيه عقوبتين:
أحدهما أنه سبحانه نسيه
 و الثانية أنه أنساه نفسه 


ونسيانه سبحانه للعبد إهماله وتركه وتخليه عنه وإضاعته  فالهلاك أدنى اليه من اليد للفم


 و أما إنساؤه نفسه فهو إنساؤه لحظوظها العالية وأسباب سعادتها وفلاحها وإصلاحها وما يكملها ينسيه ذلك كله جميعه
 فلا يخطر بباله ولا يجعله على ذكره و لا يصرف اليه همته فيرغب فيه ,فانه لا يمر بباله حتي يقصده ويؤثره


و أيضا ينسيه أمراض نفسه وقلبه وآلامها فلا يخطر بقلبه مداواتها ولا السعى في إزالة عللها وأمراضها التي تؤول بها الى الفساد والهلاك 


فهو مريض مثخن بالمرض ومرضه مترام به إلى التلف ولا يشعر بمرضه ولا يخطر بباله مداواته 


وهذا من أعظم العقوبة للعامة والخاصة فاي عقوبة أعظم من عقوبة من أهمل نفسه وضيعها ونسي مصالحها و داءها و دواءها وأسباب سعادتها وصلاحها وفلاحها وحياتها الابدية في النعيم المقيم


 ومن تأمل هذا الموضع تبين له أن أكثر هذا الخلق قد نسوا أنفسهم حقيقة وضيعوها وأضاعوا حظها من الله وباعوها رخيصة بثمن بخس بيع الغبن 
و إنما يظهر لهم هذا عند الموت ويظهر كل الظهور يوم التغابن يوم يظهر للعبد أنه غبن في العقد الذي عقده لنفسه في هذه الدار و التجارة التى أتجر فيها لمعاده 


الجواب الكافي / ابن قيم الجوزية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ان الابرار لفي نعيم وإن الفجار لفي جحيم 
وَلَا تَحْسَبُ أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى : إِنَّ الْأَبْرَارَ لَفِي نَعِيمٍ وَإِنَّ الْفُجَّارَ لَفِي جَحِيمٍ [ سُورَةُ الِانْفِطَارِ : 13 - 14 ] 


مَقْصُورٌ عَلَى نَعِيمِ الْآخِرَةِ وَجَحِيمِهَا فَقَطْ بَلْ فِي دُورِهِمُ الثَّلَاثَةِ كَذَلِكَ - أَعْنِي دَارَ الدُّنْيَا ، وَدَارَ الْبَرْزَخِ ، وَدَارَ الْقَرَارِ - فَهَؤُلَاءِ فِي نَعِيمٍ ، وَهَؤُلَاءِ فِي جَحِيمٍ ، 


وَهَلِ النَّعِيمُ إِلَّا نَعِيمُ الْقَلْبِ ؟ 


وَهَلِ الْعَذَابُ إِلَّا عَذَابُ الْقَلْبِ ؟


 وَأَيُّ عَذَابٍ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْهَمِّ وَالْحُزْنِ ، وَضِيقِ الصَّدْرِ ، وَإِعْرَاضِهِ عَنِ اللَّهِ وَالدَّارِ الْآخِرَةِ ، وَتَعَلُّقِهِ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، وَانْقِطَاعِهِ عَنِ اللَّهِ ، بِكُلِّ وَادٍ مِنْهُ شُعْبَةٌ ؟ 


وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ تَعَلَّقَ بِهِ وَأَحَبَّهُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهُ يَسُومُهُ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ .


 الْجَوَابُ الْكَافِي لِمَنْ سَأَلَ عَنْ الدَّوَاءِ الشَّاِفي/ابن القيم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وَلَوْلَا أَنْ يَكُونَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً لَجَعَلْنَا لِمَنْ يَكْفُرُ بِالرَّحْمَنِ لِبُيُوتِهِمْ سُقُفًا مِنْ فِضَّةٍ وَمَعَارِجَ عَلَيْهَا يَظْهَرُونَ


 { وَلَوْلا أَنْ يَكُونَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً }
 أي: لولا أن يعتقد كثير من الناس الجهلة أن إعطاءنا المال دليل على محبتنا لمن أعطيناه، فيجتمعوا على الكفر لأجل المال -هذا معنى قول ابن عباس، والحسن، وقتادة، والسدي، وغيرهم


{ لَجَعَلْنَا لِمَنْ يَكْفُرُ بِالرَّحْمَنِ لِبُيُوتِهِمْ سُقُفًا مِنْ فَضَّةٍ وَمَعَارِجَ [عَلَيْهَا يَظْهَرُونَ] } 
 أي: سلالم و درجا من فضة -قاله ابن عباس، ومجاهد، وقتادة، والسدي: وابن زيد، وغيرهم-{ عَلَيْهَا يَظْهَرُونَ } ، أي: يصعدون .
{ وَلِبُيُوتِهِمْ أَبْوَابًا }
 أي: أغلاقا على أبوابهم 
{ وَسُرُرًا عَلَيْهَا يَتَّكِئُونَ } ، أي: جميع ذلك يكون فضة، { وزخرفا } ، أي: وذهبا. قاله ابن عباس، وقتادة، والسدي، وابن زيد. 


ثم قال: { وَإِنْ كُلُّ ذَلِكَ لَمَّا مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا }


 أي: إنما ذلك من الدنيا الفانية الزائلة الحقيرة عند الله تعالى
 أي: يعجل   لهم بحسناتهم التي يعملونها في الدنيا مآكل ومشارب، ليوافوا الآخرة وليس لهم عند الله حسنة يجزيهم بها، كما ورد به الحديث الصحيح  .وقد ورد في حديث آخر: "لو أن الدنيا تزن عند الله جناح بعوضة، ما سقى منها كافرا شربة ماء"، 


و في حديث آخر: "لو عدلت الدنيا جناح بعوضة، ما أعطى كافرا منها شيئا" . 


ثم قال: { وَالآخِرَةُ عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ } أي: هي لهم خاصة لا يشاركهم: فيها أحد غيرهم


 ولهذا لما قال عمر بن الخطاب لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين صعد إليه في تلك المشربه لما آلى من نسائه، فرآه عمر على رمال حصير قد أثر بجنبه   فابتدرت عيناه بالبكاء وقال:
 يا رسول الله هذا كسرى وقيصر فيما هما فيه وأنت صفوة الله من خلقه. وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم متكئا فجلس وقال: "أوَ في  شك أنت يا ابن الخطاب؟" 
ثم قال: "أولئك قوم عجلت لهم طيباتهم في حياتهم الدنيا" وفي رواية: "أما ترضى أن تكون لهم الدنيا ولنا الآخرة؟" 




وفي الصحيحين أيضا وغيرهما: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا تشربوا في آنية الذهب والفضة، ولا تأكلوا في صحافها، فإنها لهم في الدنيا ولنا في الآخرة".


 وإنما خولهم الله تعالى في الدنيا لحقارتها، كما روى الترمذي وابن ماجه، من طريق أبي حازم، عن سهل بن سعد قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لو كانت الدنيا تزن عند الله جناح بعوضة، ما سقى منها كافرا شربة ماء أبدا"، قال الترمذي: حسن صحيح .


تفسير القرآن العظيم/أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي الدمشقي/ بتصرف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يعدهم ويمنيعهم


 فوعده : ما يصل إلى قلب الإنسان نحو : سيطول عمرك وتنال من الدنيا لذتك وستعلو على أقرانك وتظفر بأعدائك والدنيا دول ستكون لك كما كانت لغيرك
 ويطول أمله ويعده بالحسنى على شركه ومعاصيه 
ويمنيه الأماني الكاذبة على اختلاف وجوهها 


والفرق بين وعده وتمنيته أنه يعد الباطل ويمنى المحال 


و النفس المهينة التي لا قدر لها تغتذي بوعده وتمنيته كما قال القائل : 
 منى إن تكن حقا تكن أحسن المنى ... و إلا فقد عشنا بها زمنا رغدا 




 فالنفس المبطلة الخسيسة تلتذ بالأماني الباطلة و الوعود الكاذبة و تفرح بها كما يفرح بها النساء والصبيان ويتحركون لها
 فالأقوال الباطلة مصدرها وعد الشيطان و تمنيته فإن الشيطان يمنى أصحابها الظفر بالحق وإدراكه ويعدهم الوصول إليه من غير طريقه
 فكل مبطل فله نصيب من قوله : يعدهم ويمنيهم وما يعدهم الشيطان إلا غرورا


إغاثة اللهفان/ابن قيم الجوزية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

تصحيح
يعدهم ويمنيعهم= يعدهم و يمنيهم 
و استغفر الله

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

فأرسلنا عليهم ريحا صرصرا في ايام نحسات -فصلت -


قال ابن قيم الجوزية/ مفتاح دار السعادة
 فلا ريب أن الأيام التي أوقع الله سبحانه فيها العقوبة بأعدائه و أعداء رسله كانت أياما نحسات عليهم لأن النحس أصابهم فيها, و إن كانت أيام خير لأوليائه المؤمنين فهي نحس على المكذبين سعد للمؤمنين 


و هذا كيوم القيامة فإنه عسير على الكافرين يوم نحس لهم, يسير على المؤمنين يوم سعد لهم 


قال مجاهد :أيام نحسات مشائيم.
 وقال الضحاك: معناه شديد, أي: شديد البرد حتى كان البرد عذابا لهم




 و قال ابن عباس نحسات متتابعات
 و كذلك قوله( إنا أرسلنا عليهم ريحا صرصرا في يوم نحس مستمر)
 وكان اليوم نحسا عليهم لإرسال العذاب عليهم ,أي: لا يقلع عنهم كما تقلع مصائب الدنيا عن أهلها بل هذا النحس دائم على هؤلاء المكذبين للرسل
 و مستمر: صفة للنحس لا لليوم و من ظن أنه صفة لليوم و نه كان يوم أربعاء آخر الشهر و أن هذا اليوم نحس أبدا فقد غلط و اخطأ فهم القرآن
 فان اليوم المذكور بحسب ما يقع فيه
 و كم لله من نعمة على أوليائه في هذا اليوم و إن كان له فيه بلايا و نقم على أعدائه كما يقع ذلك في غيره من الأيام
 فسعود الأيام ونحوسها إنما هو بسعود الأعمال وموافقتها لمرضاة الرب
 و نحوس الأعمال مخالفتها لما جاءت به الرسل
 و اليوم الواحد يكون يوم سعد لطائفة ونحس لطائفه كما كان يوم بدر يوم سعد للمؤمنين ويوم نحس على الكافرين
 فما للكوكب و الطالع و القرانات وهذا السعد و النحس ,وكيف يستنبط علم أحكام النجوم من ذلك ولو كان المؤثر في هذا النحس هو نفس الكوكب والطالع لكان نحسا على العالم فأما أن يقتضي الكوكب كونه نحسا لطائفة سعدا لطائفة فهذا هوالمحال.
==============================  ===================


هذا كلام نفيس لابن القيم لمن يعتقد في الابراج و يحرص عى قراءتها

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

بارك لله فيكم على هذه النقول المفيدة النافعة

----------


## محب الشيخ العلوان

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> بارك لله فيكم على هذه النقول المفيدة النافعة





> جزاك الله خيرا


جزاكم الله خيرا  و كتب لكم الأجر
-----------------



أَيَوَدُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ جَنَّةٌ مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ لَهُ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ وَأَصَابَهُ الْكِبَرُ وَلَهُ ذُرِّيَّةٌ ضُعَفَاءُ فَأَصَابَهَا إِعْصَارٌ فِيهِ نَارٌ فَاحْتَرَقَتْ كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ (266) 
قال ابن القيم / إعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين


فَمِنْ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَكُونُ إنْفَاقُهُ وَابِلًا وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَكُونُ إنْفَاقُهُ طَلًّا ، وَاَللَّهُ لَا يُضِيعُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ ، 
فَإِنْ عَرَضَ لِهَذَا الْعَامِلِ مَا يُغْرِقُ أَعْمَالَهُ وَيُبْطِلُ حَسَنَاتِهِ كَانَ بِمَنْزِلَةِ رَجُلٍ( لَهُ جَنَّةٌ مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ لَهُ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ وَأَصَابَهُ الْكِبَرُ وَلَهُ ذُرِّيَّةٌ ضُعَفَاءُ فَأَصَابَهَا إعْصَارٌ فِيهِ نَارٌ فَاحْتَرَقَتْ )، 
فَإِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ اسْتِيفَاءِ الْأَعْمَالِ وَإِحْرَازِ الْأُجُورِ وَجَدَ هَذَا الْعَامِلُ عَمَلَهُ قَدْ أَصَابَهُ مَا أَصَابَ صَاحِبَ هَذِهِ الْجَنَّةِ ، فَحَسْرَتُهُ حِينَئِذٍ أَشَدُّ مِنْ حَسْرَةِ هَذَا عَلَى جَنَّتِهِ .


فَهَذَا مَثَلٌ ضَرَبَهُ اللَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ فِي الْحَسْرَةِ لِسَلْبِ النِّعْمَةِ عِنْدَ شِدَّةِ الْحَاجَةِ إلَيْهَا مَعَ عِظَمِ قَدْرِهَا وَمَنْفَعَتِهَا ، وَاَلَّذِي ذَهَبَتْ عَنْهُ قَدْ أَصَابَهُ الْكِبَرُ وَالضَّعْفُ فَهُوَ أَحْوَجُ مَا كَانَ إلَى نِعْمَتِهِ ، وَمَعَ هَذَا فَلَهُ ذُرِّيَّةٌ ضُعَفَاءُ لَا يَقْدِرُونَ عَلَى نَفْعِهِ وَالْقِيَامِ بِمَصَالِحِهِ ، بَلْ هُمْ فِي عِيَالِهِ فَحَاجَتُهُ إلَى نِعْمَتِهِ حِينَئِذٍ أَشَدُّ مَا كَانَتْ لِضَعْفِهِ وَضَعْفِ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ 
 فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ حَالُ هَذَا إذَا كَانَ لَهُ بُسْتَانٌ عَظِيمٌ فِيهِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْفَوَاكِهِ وَالثَّمَرِ ؟
 وَسُلْطَانُ ثَمَرِهِ أَجَلُّ الْفَوَاكِهِ وَأَنْفَعُهَا ، وَهُوَ ثَمَرُ النَّخِيلِ وَالْأَعْنَابِ ، فَمُغَلَّهُ يَقُومُ بِكِفَايَتِهِ وَكِفَايَةِ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ ، فَأَصْبَحَ يَوْمًا وَقَدْ وَجَدَهُ مُحْتَرِقًا كُلَّهُ كَالصَّرِيمِ ، فَأَيُّ حَسْرَةٍ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ حَسْرَتِهِ ؟


 قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ : هَذَا مَثَلُ الَّذِي يُخْتَمُ لَهُ بِالْفَسَادِ فِي آخَرِ عُمْرِهِ .


وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ : هَذَا مَثَلُ الْمُفَرِّطِ فِي طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ 
 وَقَالَ السُّدِّيَّ : هَذَا مَثَلُ الْمُرَائِي فِي نَفَقَتِهِ الَّذِي يُنْفِقُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، يَنْقَطِعُ عَنْهُ نَفْعُهَا أَحْوَجُ مَا يَكُونُ إلَيْهِ 


 وَسَأَلَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ الصَّحَابَةَ يَوْمًا عَنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ ، فَقَالُوا : اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ 
 فَغَضِبَ عُمَرُ ، وَقَالَ : قُولُوا نَعْلَمُ أَوْ لَا نَعْلَمُ!


فَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ : فِي نَفْسِي مِنْهَا شَيْءٌ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ 
 قَالَ : قُلْ يَا ابْنَ أَخِي وَلَا تُحَقِّرْ نَفْسَك 
 قَالَ : ضربَ مَثَلًا لِعَمَلٍ
قَالَ : لِأَيِّ عَمَلٍ ؟
 لِرَجُلٍ غَنِيٍّ يَعْمَلُ بِالْحَسَنَاتِ ثُمَّ بَعَثَ اللَّهُ لَهُ الشَّيْطَانَ فَعَمِلَ بِالْمَعَاصِي حَتَّى أَغْرَقَ أَعْمَالَهُ كُلَّهَا 


قَالَ الْحَسَنُ : هَذَا مَثَلٌ قَلَّ وَاَللَّهِ مَنْ يَعْقِلُهُ مِنْ النَّاسِ ، شَيْخٌ كَبِيرٌ ضَعُفَ جِسْمُهُ وَكَثُرَ صِبْيَانُهُ أَفْقَرُ مَا كَانَ إلَى جَنَّتِهِ ، وَإِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ وَاَللَّهِ أَفْقَرُ مَا يَكُونُ إلَى عَمَلِهِ إذَا انْقَطَعَتْ عَنْهُ الدُّنْيَا .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ لَا يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ سَمَّاعُونَ لِقَوْمٍ آخَرِينَ لَمْ يَأْتُوكَ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوَاضِعِهِ يَقُولُونَ إِنْ أُوتِيتُمْ هَذَا فَخُذُوهُ وَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْتَوْهُ فَاحْذَرُوا وَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ فِتْنَتَهُ فَلَنْ تَمْلِكَ لَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُطَهِّرَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ وَلَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ (41)
-------------------------------------
قال ابن القيم
 أولئك الذين لم يرد الله أن يطهر قلوبهم [ المائدة : 41 ] عقيب قوله : (سماعون للكذب سماعون لقوم آخرين لم يأتوك يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه )[ المائده : 41 ] 
مما يدل على أن العبد إذا اعتاد سماع الباطل و قبوله أكسبه ذلك تحريفا للحق عن مواضعه, فإنه إذا قبل الباطل أحبه  و رضيه فإذا جاء الحق بخلافه رده و كذبه إن قدر على ذلك
 و إلا حرفه كما تصنع الجهمية بآيات الصفات وأحاديثها يردون هذه بالتأويل الذي هو تكذيب بحقائقها,
 و هذه بكونها أخبار آحاد لا يجوز الاعتماد عليها في باب معرفة الله تعالى و أسمائه و صفاته
 فهؤلاء و إخوانهم من الذين لم يرد الله أن يطهر قلوبهم, فإنها لو طهرت لما أعرضت عن الحق وتعوضت بالباطل عن كلام الله تعالى و رسوله
 كما أن المنحرفين من أهل الإرادة لما لم تطهر قلوبهم تعوضوا بالسماع الشيطاني عن السماع القرآني الإيماني قال عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه : لو طهرت قلوبنا لما شبعت من كلام الله .


 فالقلب الطاهر لكمال حياته و نوره و تخلصه من الأدران والخبائث لا يشبع من القرآن و لا يتغذى إلا بحقائقه و لا يتداوى إلا بأدويته بخلاف القلب الذي لم يطهره الله تعالى فإنه يتغذى من الأغذية التي تناسبه بحسب ما فيه من النجاسة فإن القلب النجس كالبدن العليل المريض لا تلائمه الأغذية التي تلائم الصحيح 


 و دلت الآية على أن من لم يطهر الله قلبه فلابد أن يناله الخزي في الدنيا و العذاب في الآخرة بحسب نجاسة قلبه و خبثه ولهذا حرم الله سبحانه الجنة على من في قلبه نجاسة و خبث و لا يدخلها إلا بعد طيبه و طهره فإنها دار الطيبين ولهذا يقال لهم :( طبتم فادخلوها خالدين )[ الزمر : 73 ] أي ادخلوها بسبب طيبكم
 و البشارة عند الموت لهؤلاء دون غيرهم كما قال تعالى :( الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة طيبين يقولون سلام عليكم ادخلوا الجنة بما كنتم تعملون) [ النحل : 32 ] 


فالجنة لا يدخلها خبيث و لا من فيه شيء من الخبث فمن تطهر في الدنيا و لقي الله طاهرا من نجاساته دخلها بغير معوق 
و من لم يتطهر في الدنيا فإن كانت نجاسته عينية كالكافر لم يدخلها بحال 
و إن كانت نجاسته كسبية عارضة دخلها بعدما يتطهر في النار من تلك النجاسة ثم لا يخرج منها, حتى إن أهل الإيمان إذا جازوا الصراط حبسوا على قنطرة بين الجنة و النار فيهذبون و ينقون من بقايا بقيت عليهم قصرت بهم عن الجنة و لم توجب لهم دخول النار حتى إذا هذبوا و نقوا أذن لهم في دخول الجنة 


 و الله سبحانه بحكمته جعل الدخول عليه موقوفا على الطهارة فلا يدخل المصلي عليه حتى يتطهر
و كذلك جعل الدخول إلى جنته موقوفا على الطيب والطهارة فلا يدخلها إلا طيب طاهر


 فهما طهارتان : طهارة البدن و طهارة القلب و لهذا شرع للمتوضىء أن يقول عقيب وضوئه:
 أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله اللهم اجعلني من التوابين واجعلني من المتطهرين
 فطهارة القلب بالتوبة و طهارة البدن بالماء فلما اجتمع له الطهران صلح للدخول على الله تعالى و الوقوف بين يديه ومناجاته 


 إغاثة اللهفان من مصائد الشيطان
----------------------
و كذلك البعض يستمع للأناشيد المنسوبة للإسلام ظنا أنها تقوي قلبه و تطهره  عوضا عن كلام الله  و هذه الأناشيد لا تزيد قلبه إلا وهنا على وهن

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

( لهم عذاب مقيم )التوبة (68) 


 و قد قيل إن قوله( و لهم عذاب مقيم ) إشارة إلى ما هو لازم لهم في الدنيا والآخرة من الآلام النفسية غما وحزنا و قسوة و ظلمة قلب وجهلا
 فإن للكفر والمعاصي من الآلام العاجلة الدائمة ما الله به عليم 
و لهذا تجد غالب هؤلاء لا يطيبون عيشهم إلا بما يزيل عقولهم و يلهي قلوبهم من تناول مسكر أو رؤية مُله أو سماع مطرب و نحو ذلك
 اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم بمخالفة أصحاب الجحيم/ ابن تيمية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وَإِنْ كَانَ ذُو عُسْرَةٍ فَنَظِرَةٌ إِلَى مَيْسَرَةٍ وَأَنْ تَصَدَّقُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ (280)/ البقرة


و قوله: { وَإِنْ كَانَ ذُو عُسْرَةٍ فَنَظِرَةٌ إِلَى مَيْسَرَةٍ وَأَنْ تَصَدَّقُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ } : يأمر تعالى بالصبر على المعسر الذي لا يجد وفاء، فقال:
 { وَإِنْ كَانَ ذُو عُسْرَةٍ فَنَظِرَةٌ إِلَى مَيْسَرَة }   لا كما كان أهل الجاهلية يقول أحدهم لمدينه إذا حل عليه الدين: إما أن تقضي وإما أن تربي.
ثم يندب  إلى الوضع عنه، و يعد على ذلك الخير والثواب الجزيل، فقال: { وَأَنْ تَصَدَّقُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ } أي: وأن تتركوا رأس المال بالكلية و تضعوه عن المدين. و قد وردت الأحاديث من طرق متعددة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بذلك:


 عن سليمان بن بريدة، عن أبيه قال: سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "من أنظر معسرًا فله بكل يوم مثله صدقة ".
 قال: ثم سمعته يقول: "من أنظر معسرًا فله بكل يوم مثلاه صدقة". 
قلت: سمعتك -يا رسول الله -تقول: "من أنظر معسرًا فله بكل يوم مثله صدقة". ثم سمعتك تقول: "من أنظر معسرا فله بكل يوم مثلاه صدقة"؟! 
قال: "له بكل يوم مثله صدقة قبل أن يحل الدين، فإذا حل الدين فأنظره، فله بكل يوم مثلاه صدقة"  .


عن محمد بن كعب القرظي: أن أبا قتادة كان له دين على رجل، وكان يأتيه يتقاضاه، فيختبئ منه، فجاء ذات يوم فخرج صبي فسأله عنه، فقال: نعم، هو في البيت يأكل خزيرة 
فناداه: يا فلان، اخرج، فقد أخبرت أنك هاهنا فخرج إليه، فقال: ما يغيبك عني؟ 
فقال: إني معسر، و ليس عندي شيئ
. قال: آلله إنك معسر؟
 قال: نعم.
 فبكى أبو قتادة، ثم قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "من نفس عن غريمه -أو محا عنه -كان في ظل العرش يوم القيامة". ورواه مسلم في صحيحه .


عن حذيفة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أتى الله بعبد من عبيده يوم القيامة، قال: ماذا عملت لي في الدنيا؟
 فقال: ما عملت لك يا رب مثقال ذرة في الدنيا أرجوك بها، قالها ثلاث مرات، قال العبد عند آخرها: يا رب، إنك أعطيتني فضل مال، وكنت رجلا أبايع الناس وكان من خلقي الجواز، فكنت أيسر على الموسر، وأنظر المعسر. 
قال: فيقول الله، عز وجل: أنا أحق من ييسر، ادخل الجنة".


 أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "كان تاجر يداين الناس، فإذا رأى معسرا قال لفتيانه: تجاوزوا عنه، لعل الله يتجاوز عنا، فتجاوز الله عنه".


 تفسير القرآن العظيم/ أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي الدمشقي/ بتصرف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يَوْمَ يُنْفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ وَنَحْشُرُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ يَوْمَئِذٍ زُرْقًا (102) يَتَخَافَتُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِنْ لَبِثْتُمْ إِلا عَشْرًا (103) نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ إِذْ يَقُولُ أَمْثَلُهُمْ طَرِيقَةً إِنْ لَبِثْتُمْ إِلا يَوْمًا (104) 
ثبت في الحديث أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سُئِل عن الصُّور، فقال: "قَرنٌ يُنفَخ فيه".


و جاء في الحديث: "كيف أنعَمُ وصاحب القَرْن قد التقم القَرْن، وحنى جبهته، وانتظر أن يؤذن له" 
فقالوا: يا رسول الله، كيف نقول؟
 قال: "قولوا: حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل، على الله توكلنا"


و قوله: { وَنَحْشُرُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ يَوْمَئِذٍ زُرْقًا } قيل: معناه زُرْق العيون من شدة ما هم فيه من الأهوال .


{ يَتَخَافَتُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ } قال ابن عباس: يتسارّون  بينهم، أي: يقول بعضهم لبعض: { إِنْ لَبِثْتُمْ إِلا عَشْرًا }
أي: في الدار الدنيا، لقد كان لبثكم فيها قليلا عشرة أيام أو نحوها .
قال الله تعالى: { نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ } أي: في حال تناجيهم بينهم { إِذْ يَقُولُ أَمْثَلُهُمْ طَرِيقَةً } أي: العاقل الكامل فيهم، { إِنْ لَبِثْتُمْ إِلا يَوْمًا } أي لقصر مدة الدنيا في أنفسهم يوم المعاد؛ لأن الدنيا كُلَّها وإن تكررت أوقاتها وتعاقبت لياليها وأيامها و ساعاتها كأنها يوم واحد؛ و لهذا يستقصر الكافرون مدة  الحياة الدنيا يوم القيامة: وكان غرضهم في ذلك درء  قيام الحجة عليهم، لقصر المدة
 و لهذا قال تعالى: { وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ يُقْسِمُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ مَا لَبِثُوا غَيْرَ سَاعَةٍ كَذَلِكَ كَانُوا يُؤْفَكُونَ وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ وَالإيمَانَ لَقَدْ لَبِثْتُمْ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْبَعْثِ فَهَذَا يَوْمُ الْبَعْثِ وَلَكِنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ } [الروم: 55 ، 56] ،


 وقال تعالى: { أَوَلَمْ نُعَمِّرْكُمْ مَا يَتَذَكَّرُ فِيهِ مَنْ تَذَكَّرَ وَجَاءَكُمُ النَّذِيرُ فَذُوقُوا فَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ نَصِيرٍ } [فاطر: 37] 
 وقال تعالى: { كَمْ لَبِثْتُمْ فِي الأرْضِ عَدَدَ سِنِينَ * قَالُوا لَبِثْنَا يَوْمًا أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ فَاسْأَلِ الْعَادِّينَ * قَالَ إِنْ لَبِثْتُمْ إِلا قَلِيلا لَوْ أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ } [المؤمنون: 112-114]
 أي: إنما كان لُبثكم فيها قليلا لو كنتم تعلمون لآثرتم الباقي على الفاني، ولكن تصرفتم فأسأتم التصرف، قَدَّمتُم الحاضر الفاني على الدائم الباقي.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

(وَ مَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَنْ كَثِيرٍ) الشورى  (30)
.....السبب السابع تجريد التوبة إلى الله من الذنوب التي سلطت عليه أعداءه فإن الله تعالى يقول:
( وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم) -الشورى 30-
 وقال لخير الخلق وهم أصحاب نبيه دونه:
( أولما أصابتكم مصيبة قد أصبتم   مثلها قلتم أنى هذا قل هو من عند أنفسكم )آل عمران 165


 فما سلط على العبد من يؤذيه إلا بذنب يعلمه أو لا يعلمه وما لا يعلمه العبد من ذنوبه أضعاف ما يعلمه منها وما ينساه مما علمه وعمله أضعاف ما يذكره 
 وفي الدعاء المشهور:
 اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم وأستغفرك لم لا أعلم
 فما يحتاج العبد إلى الإستغفار منه مما لا يعلمه أضعاف أضعاف ما يعلمه فما سلط عليه مؤذ إلا بذنب 


 ولقي بعض السلف رجل فأغلظ له ونال منه فقال له قف حتى أدخل البيت ثم أخرج إليك فدخل فسجد لله وتضرع إليه وتاب وأناب إلى ربه ثم خرج إليه فقال له :ما صنعت؟
 فقال تبت إلى الله من الذنب الذي سلطك به علي 


 وسنذكر إن شاء الله تعالى أنه ليس في الوجود شر إلا الذنوب وموجباتها فإذا عوفي من الذنوب عوفي من موجباتها فليس للعبد إذا بغي عليه وأوذي وتسلط عليه خصومه شيء أنفع له من التوبة النصوح 


وعلامة سعادته أن يعكس فكره ونظره على نفسه وذنوبه وعيوبه فيشغل بها وبإصلاحها وبالتوبة منها فلا يبقى فيه فراغ لتدبر ما نزل به بل يتولى هو التوبة وإصلاح عيوبه والله يتولى نصرته وحفظه والدفع عنه ولا بد
 فما أسعده من عبد وما أبركها من نازلة نزلت به وما أحسن أثرها عليه ولكن التوفيق والرشد بيد الله لا مانع لما أعطى ولا معطي لما منع فما كل أحد يوفق لهذا لا معرفة به ولا إرادة له ولا قدرة عليه ولا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله 
 بدائع الفوائد /ابن قيم الجوزية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا نُوَفِّ إِلَيْهِمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا وَهُمْ فِيهَا لا يُبْخَسُونَ { 15 } أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ إِلا النَّارُ وَحَبِطَ مَا صَنَعُوا فِيهَا وَبَاطِلٌ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ { 16 } سورة هود آية 15-16

دَخَلَ  شُفَي الأَصْبَحِيَّ ، الْمَدِينَةَ فَإِذَا هُوَ بِرَجُلٍ قَدِ اجْتَمَعَ عَلَيْهِ النَّاسُ ، فَقَالَ : مَنْ هَذَا ؟
 فَقَالُوا : أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ ، فَدَنَوْتُ مِنْهُ حَتَّى قَعَدْتُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ ، وَهُوَ يُحَدِّثُ النَّاسَ ، فَلَمَّا سَكَتَ وَخَلا قُلْتُ لَهُ : نَشَدْتُكَ بِحَقٍّ وَ بِحَقٍّ لَمَا حَدَّثْتَنِي حَدِيثًا سَمِعْتَهُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَقَلْتَهُ وَعَلِمْتَهُ ، فَقَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ : أَفْعَلُ لأُحَدِّثَنَّكَ حَدِيثًا حَدَّثَنِيهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَقَلْتُهُ وَعَلِمْتُهُ 


 ثُمَّ نَشَغَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ نَشْغَةً فَمَكَثَ قَلِيلا ثُمَّ أَفَاقَ ، فَقَالَ : لأُحَدِّثَنَّكَ حَدِيثًا حَدَّثَنِيهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي هَذَا الْبَيْتِ ، مَا مَعَنَا أَحَدٌ غَيْرِي وَغَيْرُهُ ، ثُمَّ نَشَغَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ نَشْغَةً أُخْرَى فَمَكَثَ كَذَلِكَ ، ثُمَّ أَفَاقَ وَ مَسَحَ وَجْهَهُ ، فَقَالَ : أَفْعَلُ لأُحَدِّثَنَّكَ حَدِيثًا حَدَّثَنِيهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَا وَهُوَ فِي هَذَا الْبَيْتِ ، مَا مَعَنَا أَحَدٌ غَيْرِي وَ غَيْرُهُ ، ثُمَّ نَشَغَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ نَشْغَةً شَدِيدَةً ، ثُمَّ مَالَ خَارًّا عَلَى وَجْهِهِ ، وَ أَسْنَدْتُهُ طَوِيلا ، ثُمَّ أَفَاقَ فَقَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :


 " أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى إِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ يَنْزِلُ إِلَى الْعِبَادِ لِيَقْضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَكُلُّ أُمَّةٍ جَاثِيَةٌ ، فَأَوَّلُ مَنْ يَدْعُو بِهِ رَجُلٌ جَمَعَ الْقُرْآنَ ، وَ رَجُلٌ يُقْتَلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ، وَ رَجُلٌ كَثِيرُ الْمَالِ ، فَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ لِلْقَارِئِ : أَلَمْ أُعِلِّمْكَ مَا أَنْزَلْتُ عَلَى رَسُولِي ؟ 
قَالَ : بَلَى يَا رَبِّ ، قَالَ : فَمَاذَا عَمِلْتَ فِيمَا عَلِمْتَ ؟
 قَالَ : كُنْتُ أَقُومُ بِهِ آنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ ، وَ آنَاءَ النَّهَارِ ، فَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ لَهُ : كَذَبْتَ ، وَ تَقُولُ لَهُ الْمَلائِكَةُ : كَذَبْتَ ، وَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ : بَلْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ يُقَالَ : فُلانٌ قَارِئٌ ، فَقَدْ قِيلَ ذَلِكَ 


 وَ يُؤْتَى بِصَاحِبِ الْمَالِ ، فَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ لَهُ : أَلَمْ أُوَسِّعْ عَلَيْكَ حَتَّى لَمْ أَدَعَكَ تَحْتَاجُ إِلَى أَحَدٍ ؟
 قَالَ : بَلَى يَا رَبِّ ، قَالَ : فَمَا عَمِلْتَ فِيمَا آتَيْتُكَ ؟
 قَالَ : كُنْتُ أَصِلُ الرَّحِمَ وَأَتَصَدَّقُ ، فَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ لَهُ : كَذَبْتَ ، وَتَقُولُ الْمَلائِكَةُ لَهُ : كَذَبْتَ ، وَ يَقُولُ اللَّهُ : بَلْ أَرَدْتَ ، أَنْ يُقَالَ : فُلانٌ جَوَادٌ ، فَقَدْ قِيلَ ذَلِكَ 


 وَ يُؤْتَى بِالَّذِي قُتِلَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيَقُولُ لَهُ فِي مَاذَا قُتِلْتَ ؟


 فَيَقُولُ : يَا رَبِّ ، أُمِرْتُ بِالْجِهَادِ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ، فَقَاتَلْتُ حَتَّى قُتِلْتُ ، فَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ لَهُ : كَذَبْتَ ، وَتَقُولُ لَهُ الْمَلائِكَةُ : كَذَبْتَ ، وَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ : بَلْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ يُقَالَ : فُلانٌ جَرِيءٌ ، فَقَدْ قِيلَ ذَلِكَ " 


 ثُمَّ ضَرَبَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى رُكْبَتَيَّ ، فَقَالَ : " يَا أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ ، أُولَئِكَ الثَّلاثَةُ أَوَّلُ خَلْقٍ تُسَعَّرُ بِهِمُ النَّارُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ " 
 قَالَ الْوَلِيدُ أَبُو عُثْمَانَ : فَأَخْبَرَنِي عُقْبَةُ ، أَنَّ شُفَيًّا هُوَ الَّذِي دَخَلَ عَلَى مُعَاوِيَةَ فَأَخْبَرَهُ بِهَذَا 
 فَقَالَ أَبُو عُثْمَانَ : وَ حَدَّثَنِي الْعَلاءُ بْنُ أَبِي حَكِيمٍ ، أَنَّهُ كَانَ سَيَّافًا لِمُعَاوِيَةَ ، قَالَ : فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ رَجُلٌ ، فَحَدَّثَهُ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، فَقَالَ مُعَاوِيَةُ : قَدْ فَعَلَ بِهَؤُلاءِ هَذَا ، فَكَيْفَ بِمَنْ بَقِيَ مِنَ النَّاسِ ، ثُمَّ بَكَى مُعَاوِيَةُ بُكَاءً شَدِيدًا حَتَّى ظَنَنَّا أَنَّهُ هَالِكٌ ، فَقُلْنَا لَهُ : قَدْ جَاءَنَا هَذَا الرَّجُلُ بِشَرٍّ ، ثُمَّ أَفَاقَ مُعَاوِيَةُ وَ مَسَحَ عَنْ وَجْهِهِ ، وَ قَالَ : صَدَقَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ 
 مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا نُوَفِّ إِلَيْهِمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا وَهُمْ فِيهَا لا يُبْخَسُونَ { 15 } أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ إِلا النَّارُ وَحَبِطَ مَا صَنَعُوا فِيهَا وَبَاطِلٌ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ { 16 } سورة هود آية 15-16


صحيح الترغيب والترهيب /الألباني

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

إِنَّ لَدَيْنَا أَنْكَالا وَجَحِيمًا (12) وَطَعَامًا ذَا غُصَّةٍ وَعَذَابًا أَلِيمًا (13)/ المزمل


{ إِنَّ لَدَيْنَا أَنْكَالا } وهي: القيود. قاله ابن عباس، وعكرمة، وطاوس، ومحمد بن كعب، وعبد الله بن بريدة، وأبو عمران الجوني، وأبو مِجلَز، والضحاك، وحماد بن أبي سلمان، وقتادة والسدي، وابن المبارك والثوري، وغير واحد، 
{ وَجَحِيمًا } وهي السعير المضطرمة.
{ وَطَعَامًا ذَا غُصَّةٍ } قال ابن عباس: ينشب في الحلق فلا يدخل ولا يخرج.
تفسير القرآن العظيم/أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي الدمشقي
--------
قال صالح المري: كان عطاء السلمي قد اجتهد حتى انقطع، فصنعت له شربة سويق فلم يشرب. فقال: إني والله كلما هممت بشربها ذكرت قوله تعالى " وطعاماً ذا غُصَّة " فلم أقدر
 فقلت: أنا في واد وأنت في واد.
وقرأ الحسن ليلة عند إفطاره ( إن لدينا أنكالا وجحيما وطعاما ذا غصة ) فبقي ثلاثة أيام لا يطعم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وَجَعَلْنَا بَعْضَكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ فِتْنَةً أَتَصْبِرُونَ/ الفرقان
قال ابن كثير/ تفسير القرآن العظيم:
قال محمد بن إسحاق في قوله: { وَجَعَلْنَا بَعْضَكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ فِتْنَةً أَتَصْبِرُونَ } قال: يقول الله: لو شئت أن أجعل الدنيا مع رسلي فلا يخالفون، لفعلت، ولكنّي قد أردتُ أن أبتلي العباد بهم، وأبتليهم بهم.
وفي صحيح مسلم عن عياض بن حمار، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يقول الله: إني مُبْتَلِيك، ومُبْتَلٍ بك"  . 
وفي المسند عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لو شئت لأجرى الله معي جبال الذهب والفضة"
 وفي الصحيح أنه عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام خُير بين أن يكون نبياً ملكا أو عبداً رسولا فاختار أن يكون عبدا رسولا.
-------
قال ابن القيم:
وقال تعالى :وجعلنا بعضكم لبعض فتنة أتصبرون 
فهو سبحانه جعل أوليائه فتنة لأعدائه وأعداءه فتنته لأوليائه والملوك فتنة للرعية والرعية فتنة لهم والرجال فتنة للنساء وهن فتنة لهم والأغنياء فتنة للفقراء والفقراء فتنة لهم وابتلى كل أحد بضد جعله متقابلا فما استقرت أقدام الأبوين على الأرض إلا وضدهما مقابلهما 
واستمر الأمر في الذرية كذلك إلى أن يطوي الله الدنيا ومن عليها وكم له سبحانه في مثل هذا الابتلاء والامتحان من حكمة بالغة ونعمة سابغة وحكم نافذ وأمر ونهي وتصريف دال على ربوبيته وإلهيته وملكه وحمده وكذلك ابتلاء عباده بالخير والشر في هذه الدار هو من كمال حكمته ومقتضى حمده التام 
شفاء العليل/ابن قيم الجوزية


عن الحسن ، في قوله عز وجل : وجعلنا بعضكم لبعض فتنة أتصبرون 
  قال : جعلنا الغني فتنة للفقير والفقير فتنة للغني 
قال أبو سليمان سمعت ابن أبي هريرة أو غيره من فقهاء أصحابنا يقول : بلغني أن المزني خرج من باب جامع الفسطاط معلقا نعليه وقد أقبل ابن عبد الحكم في موكبه فبهره ما رأى من حاله وحسن هيبته فتلا قوله عز وجل ( وجعلنا بعضكم لبعض فتنة أتصبرون ) ثم قال : اللهم بلى أصبر وأرضى وكان مقلا رحمة الله عليه .
العزلة/أبو سليمان حمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الخطابي البستي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

اقْتَرَبَ لِلنَّاسِ حِسَابُهُمْ وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ مُعْرِضُونَ 
قال ابن كثير/ التفسير
هذا تنبيه من الله، عز وجل، على اقتراب الساعة و دنوها، و أن الناس في غفلة عنها، أي: لا يعملون لها، ولا يستعدون من أجلها.
وقال النسائي: ..... عن أبي سعيد، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم { فِي غَفْلَةٍ مُعْرِضُونَ } قال: "في الدنيا"
 وقال تعالى: { أَتَى أَمْرُ اللَّهِ فَلا تَسْتَعْجِلُوهُ } [ النحل : 1 ] 
 وقال تعالى : { اقْتَرَبَتِ السَّاعَةُ وَانْشَقَّ الْقَمَرُ * وَإِنْ يَرَوْا آيَةً يُعْرِضُوا وَيَقُولُوا سِحْرٌ مُسْتَمِرٌّ } [ القمر : 1، 2 ]
وقد روى الحافظ ابن عساكر في ترجمة الحسن بن هانئ أبي نُوَاس الشاعر أنه قال: أشعر الناس الشيخ الطاهر أبو العتاهية حيث يقول:
النَّاس في غَفَلاتِهِمْ ... وَرَحا المِنيَّة تَطْحَنُ 
فقيل له: من أين أخذ  هذا؟ 
قال  : من قوله تعالى: { اقْتَرَبَ لِلنَّاسِ حِسَابُهُمْ وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ مُعْرِضُونَ } 
وروى في ترجمة "عامر بن ربيعة" ، من طريق موسى بن عبيدة الآمدي، عن عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه، عن عامر ابن ربيعة: أنه نزل به رجل من العرب، فأكرم عامر مثواه، وكلّم فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فجاءه الرجل فقال: إني استقطعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واديًا في العرب، وقد أردت أن أقطعَ لك منه قطعة تكون لك ولعقبك من بعدك. 
فقال عامر: لا حاجة لي في قطيعتك، نزلت اليوم سورة أذهلتنا عن الدنيا: 
 اقْتَرَبَ لِلنَّاسِ حِسَابُهُمْ وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ مُعْرِضُونَ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يَعْلَمُ خَائِنَةَ الْأَعْيُنِ وَمَا تُخْفِي الصُّدُورُ /(19) غافر 
قال ابن كثير/ التفسير


و قوله: { يَعْلَمُ خَائِنَةَ الأعْيُنِ وَمَا تُخْفِي الصُّدُورُ } يخبر تعالى عن علمه التام المحيط بجميع الأشياء، جليلها و حقيرها، صغيرها و كبيرها، دقيقها و لطيفها؛ ليحذر الناس علمه فيهم، فيستحيوا من الله حَقّ الحياء، و يَتَّقُوهُ حق تقواه، و يراقبوه مراقبة من يعلم أنه يراه، فإنه تعالى يعلم العين الخائنة و إن أبدت أمانة، و يعلم ما تنطوي عليه خبايا الصدور من الضمائر و السرائر.
قال ابن عباس في قوله: { يَعْلَمُ خَائِنَةَ الأعْيُنِ وَمَا تُخْفِي الصُّدُورُ } و هو الرجل يدخل على أهل البيت بيتهم، و فيهم المرأة الحسناء، أو تمر به و بهم المرأة الحسناء، فإذا غفلوا لحظ إليها، فإذا فطنوا غَضّ، فإذا غفلوا لحظ، فإذا فطنوا غض بصره عنها و قد اطلع الله من قلبه أنه وَدّ أن لو اطلع على فرجها. رواه ابن أبي حاتم.
وقال الضحاك: { خَائِنَةَ الأعْيُنِ } هو الغمز، وقول الرجل: رأيت، ولم ير؛ أو: لم أر، وقد رأى.
وقال ابن عباس: يعلم الله تعالى من العين في نظرها، هل تريد الخيانة أم لا؟ وكذا قال مجاهد، و قتادة.
و قال ابن عباس في قوله: { وَمَا تُخْفِي الصُّدُورُ } يعلم إذا أنت قدرت عليها هل تزني بها أم لا؟.
وقال السدي: { وَمَا تُخْفِي الصُّدُورُ } أي: من الوسوسة .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

اقْتَرَبَتِ السَّاعَةُ وَانْشَقَّ الْقَمَرُ /سورة  القمر (1) 
قال ابن كثير / التفسير


يخبر تعالى عن اقتراب الساعة و فراغ الدنيا و انقضائها. 
كما قال تعالى: { أَتَى أَمْرُ اللَّهِ فَلا تَسْتَعْجِلُوهُ  } [ النحل : 1 ]
 وقال: { اقْتَرَبَ لِلنَّاسِ حِسَابُهُمْ وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ مُعْرِضُونَ } [ الأنبياء : 1 ] 
وقد وردت الأحاديث بذلك، قال الحافظ أبو بكر البزار:
......عن أنس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خَطَبَ أصحابه ذات يوم، وقد كادت الشمس أن تغرب فلم يبق منها إلا شِفٌّ  يسير، فقال: "والذي نفسي بيده ما بقي من الدنيا فيما مضى منها إلا كما بقي من يومكم هذا فيما مضى منه، وما نرى من الشمس إلا يسيرا" 
قلت: هذا حديث مداره على خلف بن موسى بن خلف العَمِّيّ، عن أبيه. وقد ذكره ابن حِبَّان في الثقات، وقال: ربما أخطأ.


حديث آخر يعضد الذي قبله ويفسره، قال الإمام أحمد: 
......عن ابن عمر قال: كنا جلوسا عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والشمس على قُعَيْقِعان بعد العصر، فقال:
 "ما أعماركم في أعمار من مضى إلا كما بقي من النهار فيما مضى" .


وقال الإمام أحمد: .....سهل بن سعد قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: 
"بُعِثتُ والساعة هكذا". وأشار بإصبعيه: السبابة والوسطى.
أخرجاه من حديث أبي حازم سلمة بن دينار  .


وقال الإمام أحمد: ....... عن و هب السَّوَائي قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"بعثت أنا والساعة كهذه من هذه إن كادت لتسبقها" وجمع الأعمش بين السبابة والوسطى  .




و قال الإمام أحمد:  ....قال بهز: و قال قبل هذه المرة-خطبنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
"أما بعد، فإن الدنيا قد آذنت بصَرْمٍ و ولت حذاء، و لم يبق منها إلا صُبَابة كصبابة الإناء يتصابها صاحبها، و إنكم منتقلون منها إلى دار لا زوال لها، فانتقلوا بخير ما بحضرتكم، فإنه قد ذكر لنا أن الحجر يُلقَى من شفير جهنم فيهوي فيها سبعين عاما  ما يدرك لها قعرًا، و الله لتملؤنه، أفعجبتم! والله لقد ذكر لنا أن ما بين مِصْرَاعَي الجنة مسيرة أربعين عاما، وليأتين عليه يوم وهو كظيظ الزحام" وذكر تمام الحديث، انفرد به مسلم  .


... عن أبي عبد الرحمن السُّلَمي قال: نزلنا المدائن فكنا منها على فَرْسَخ، فجاءت  الجمعة، فحضر أبي وحضرت معه فخطبنا حذيفة فقال:
 ألا إن الله يقول: { اقْتَرَبَتِ السَّاعَةُ وَانْشَقَّ الْقَمَرُ } ، ألا وإن الساعة قد اقتربت
 ألا وإن القمر قد انشق، ألا وإن الدنيا قد آذنت بفراق،
 ألا وإن اليوم المضمار، وغدا السباق، 
فقلت لأبي: أيستبق الناس غدا؟ 
فقال: يا بني إنك لجاهل، إنما هو السباق بالأعمال.


ثم جاءت الجمعة الأخرى فحضرنا فخطب حذيفة، فقال: ألا إن الله، عز وجل يقول: { اقْتَرَبَتِ السَّاعَةُ وَانْشَقَّ الْقَمَرُ } 
 ألا وإن الدنيا قد آذنت بفراق، ألا و إن اليوم المضمار و غدا السباق، ألا و إن الغاية النار، والسابق من سبق إلى الجنة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وَ حِيلَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ مَا يَشْتَهُونَ/سبأ /54 


شرب عبد الله بن عمر ماء باردا فبكى فاشتد بكاؤه فقيل له ما يبكيك ؟


قال: ذكرت آية في كتاب الله عز وجل {وَحِيلَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ مَا يَشْتَهُونَ} 
قال: فعرفت أن أهل النار لاَ يشتهون شيئا إلا الماء البارد 
و قد قال الله عز وجل {أَفِيضُواْ عَلَيْنَا مِنَ الْمَاء أَوْ مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ} 
الزهد/أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلَا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ وَلَا يَجِدْ لَهُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلَا نَصِيرًا (123) / النساء
قال ابن كثير/ التفسير:
وَ الْمَعْنَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ: أَنَّ الدِّينَ لَيْسَ بِالتَّحَلِّي وَلَا بِالتَّمَنِّي، وَلَيْسَ كُلّ مَنِ ادَّعَى شَيْئًا حَصَلَ لَهُ بِمُجَرَّدِ دَعْوَاهُ، وَلَا كُلُّ مَنْ قَالَ: "إِنَّهُ هُوَ المُحق" سُمِعَ قَوْلُهُ بِمُجَرَّدِ ذَلِكَ، حَتَّى يَكُونَ لَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ بُرْهَانٌ؛ وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَعَالَى: {لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ} أَيْ: لَيْسَ لَكُمْ وَلَا لَهُمُ النَّجَاةُ بِمُجَرَّدِ التَّمَنِّي، بَلِ الْعِبْرَةُ بِطَاعَةِ اللَّهِ، وَاتِّبَاعِ مَا شَرَعَهُ عَلَى أَلْسِنَةِ رُسُلِهِ الْكِرَامِ؛ وَلِهَذَا قَالَ بَعْدَهُ: {مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ} كَقَوْلِهِ {فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ. وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرًّا يَرَهُ} [الزَّلْزَلَةِ: 7، 8] . 


وَقَدْ رُوِيَ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ شَقَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ. قَالَ الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ: حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ نُمَيْر، حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ، عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ أَبِي زُهَيْرٍ قَالَ:
 أخْبرْتُ أَنَّ أَبَا بَكْرٍ قَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، كَيْفَ الصَّلَاحُ بَعْدَ هذه الآية: {لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ} فَكُل سُوءٍ عَمِلْنَاهُ جُزِينَا بِهِ؟
 فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "غَفَر اللَّهُ لكَ يَا أَبَا بَكْرٍ، ألستَ تَمْرضُ؟ ألستَ تَنْصَب؟ أَلَسْتَ تَحْزَن؟ أَلَسْتَ تُصيبك اللَّأْوَاءُ  ؟ " قَالَ: بَلَى. قَالَ: "فهو ما تُجْزَوْنَ به".
----------------
قال ابن الجوزي/صيد الخاطر:
فأما ما يجري في الدنيا، فكل ظالم معاقب في العاجل على ظلمه قبل الآجل، وكذلك كل مذنب ذنبًا، وهو معنى قوله تعالى: {مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ} [النساء:23] .
 و ربما رأى العاصي سلامة بدنه وماله، فظن أن لا عقوبة، وغفلته عما عوقب به عقوبة، وقد قال الحكماء: المعصية بعد المعصية عقاب المعصية، والحسنة بعد الحسنة ثواب الحسنة.


وربما كان العقاب العاجل معنويًا، كما قال بعض أحبار بني إسرائيل: يا رب! كم أعصيك ولا تعاقبني!
 فقيل له: كم أعاقبك وأنت لا تدري! أليس قد حرمتك حلاوة مناجاتي؟


فرب شخص أطلق بصره، فحرم اعتبار بصيرته، أو لسانه، فحرم صفاء قلبه، أو آثر شبهة في مطعمة، فأظلم سره، و حرم قيام الليل، و حلاوة المناجاة، إلى غير ذلك، وهذا أمر يعرفه أهل محاسبة النفوس.


وعلى ضده يجد من يتقي الله تعالى من حسن الجزاء على التقوى عاجلًا، كما في حديث أبي أمامة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يقول الله تعالى: النظرة إلى المرأة سهم مسموم من سهام الشيطان، من تركه ابتغاء مرضاتي، آتيته إيمانًا يجد حلاوته في قلبه" 
. فهذه نبذة من هذا الجنس تنبه على مغفلها.


و قال الفضيل: إني لأعصي الله عز وجل فأعرف ذلك في خلق دابتي وجاريتي.
وعن أبي عثمان النيسابوري: أنه انقطع شسع نعله في مضيه إلى الجمعة، فتعوق لإصلاحة ساعة، ثم قال: إنما انقطع؛ لأني ما اغتسلت غسل الجمعة.






لو أن شخصًا ترك معصية لأجل الله تعالى، لرأى ثمرة ذلك، وكذلك إذا فعل طاعة، وفي الحديث: "إذا أملقتم، فتاجروا الله بالصدقة" ، أي: عاملوه لزيادة الأرباح العاجلة.


و لقد رأينا من سامح نفسه بما يمنع منه الشرع طلبًا للراحة العاجلة، فانقلبت أحواله إلى التنغص العاجل، و عكست عليه المقاصد.




و من أراد دوام العافية والسلامة فليتق الله -عز وجل-، فإنه ما من عبد أطلق نفسه في شيء ينافي التقوى، وإن قل، إلا وجد عقوبته عاجلة أوآجلة. ومن الاغترار أن تسيء، فترى إحسانًا، فتظن أنك قد سومحت، وتنسى: {مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ} [النساء: 123] 
وربما قالت النفس: إنه يغفر، فتسامحت! ولا شك أنه يغفر، ولكن لمن يشاء.


 وأنا أشرح لك حالًا، فتأمله بفكرك تعرف معنى المغفرة.
 وذلك أن من هفا هفوة، لم يقصدها، ولم يعزم عليها قبل الفعل، ولا عزم على العود بعد الفعل، ثم انتبه لما فعل، فاستغفر الله، كان فعله -وإن دخله عمدًا- في مقام خطإٍ، مثل أنيعرض له مستحسن، فيغلبه الطبع، فيطلق النظر، وتشاغل في حال نظره بالتذاذ الطبع عن تلمح معنى النهي، فيكون كالغائب أو كالسكران، فإذا انتبه لنفسه، ندم على فعله، فقام الندم بغسل تلك الأوساخ، التي كانت كأنها غلطة لم تقصد، فهذا معنى قوله تعالى: {إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ طَائِفٌ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُوا فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْصِرُونَ} [الأعراف: 201]


 فأما المداوم على تلك النظرة، المردد لها، المصر عليها، فكأنه في مقام متعمد للنهي، مبارز بالخلاف، فالعفو يبعد عنه بمقدار إصراره، ومن البعد ألا يرى الجزاء على ذلك، كما قال ابن الجلاء: رآني شيخي وأنا قائم أتأمل حدثا نصرانيًّا، فقال: ما هذا؟! 
لترين غبها ولو بعد حين. فنسيت القرآن بعد أربعين سنة.


واعلم أنه من أعظم المحن الاغترار بالسلامة بعد الذنب، فإن العقوبة تتأخر. 


ومن أعظم العقوبة ألا يحس الإنسان بها، وأن تكون في سلب الدين، وطمس القلوب، وسوء الاختيار للنفس، فيكون من آثارها سلامة البدن، وبلوغ الأغراض.


قال بعض المعتبرين: أطلقت نظري فيما لا يحل لي، ثم كنت أنتظر العقوبة، فألجئت إلى سفر طويل، لا نية لي فيه، فلقيت المشاق، ثم أعقب ذلك موت أعز الخلق عندي، وذهاب أشياء كان لها وقع عظيم عندي، ثم تلافيت أمري بالتوبة، فصلح حالي.
ثم عاد الهوى، فحملني على إطلاق بصري مرة أخرى، فطمس قلبي، وعدمت رقته، واستلب مني ما هو أكثر من فقد الأول، ووقع لي تعويض عن المفقود بما كان فقده أصلح.
فلما تأملت ما عوضت وما سلب مني، صحت من ألم تلك السياط، فها أنا أنادي من على الساحل: إخواني! احذروا لجة هذا البحر، ولا تغتروا بسكونه، وعليكم بالساحل، ولازموا حصن التقوى، فالعقوبة مرة.
واعلموا أن في ملازمة التقوى مرارات من فقد الأغراض والمشتهيات، غير أنها في ضرب المثل كالحمية تعقب صحة، والتخليط ربما جلب موت الفجأة.
والعاقل من تلمح العواقب.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

{ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً}/ النساء


......ثم قال تعالى: {ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً} أي هذا الذي أمرتكم به من طاعتي وطاعة رسولي وأولياء الأمر ورد ما تنازعتم فيه إلىَّ وإلى رسولي خير لكم في معاشكم ومعادَكم، وهو سعادتكم في الدارين فهو خير لكم واحسن عاقبة.
فدل هذا على أن طاعة الله و رسوله و تحكيم الله و رسوله هو سبب السعادة عاجلا وآجلاً. 
 ومن تدبر العالم و الشرور الواقعة فيه علم أن كل شر في العالم سببه مخالفة الرسول و الخروج عن طاعته، و كل خير في العالم فانه بسبب طاعة الرسول.
 وكذلك شرور الآخرة و آلامها و عذابها إنما هو من موجبات مخالفة الرسول و مقتضياتها فعاد شر الدنيا والآخرة إلى مخالفة الرسول و ما يترتب عليه 


فلو أن الناس أطاعوا الرسول حق طاعته لم يكن في الأرض شر قط، و هذا كما أنه معلوم في الشرور العامة و المصائب الواقعة في الأرض فكذلك هو في الشر والألم والغم الذي يصيب العبد في نفسه فإنما هو بسبب مخالفة الرسول، ولأن طاعته هي الحصن الذي من دخله كان من الآمنين والكهف الذي من لجأ إليه كان من الناجين.
فعلم أن شرور الدنيا و الآخرة إنما هو الجهل بما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والخروج عنه، و هذا برهان قاطع على أنه لا نجاة للعبد ولا سعادة إلا بالاجتهاد في معرفة ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم علماً والقيام به عملا.


الرسالة التبوكية / ابن قيم الجوزية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

فَلَمَّا نَسُوا مَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَبْوَابَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى إِذَا فَرِحُوا بِمَا أُوتُوا أَخَذْنَاهُمْ بَغْتَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْلِسُونَ (44) / الأنعام


تفسير القرآن العظيم /ابن كثير:


{فَلَمَّا نَسُوا مَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ} أَيْ: أَعْرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَتَنَاسَوْهُ وَجَعَلُوهُ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ 
{فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَبْوَابَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ} أَيْ: فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَبْوَابَ الرِّزْقِ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا يَخْتَارُونَ، وَهَذَا اسْتِدْرَاجٌ مِنْهُ تَعَالَى وَإِمْلَاءٌ لَهُمْ، عِيَاذًا بِاللَّهِ مِنْ مَكْرِهِ
 وَلِهَذَا قَالَ: {حَتَّى إِذَا فَرِحُوا بِمَا أُوتُوا} أَيْ: مِنَ الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَوْلَادِ وَالْأَرْزَاقِ {أَخَذْنَاهُمْ بَغْتَةً} أَيْ: عَلَى غَفْلَةٍ 
{فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْلِسُونَ} أَيْ: آيِسُونَ مِنْ كُلِّ خَيْرٍ.
قَالَ الْوَالِبِيُّ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ: الْمُبْلِسُ: الْآيِسُ.
وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ: مَنْ وَسَّعَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ فَلَمْ يَرَ أَنَّهُ يَمْكُرُ بِهِ، فَلَا رَأْيَ لَهُ. 
وَمَنْ قَتَر عَلَيْهِ فَلَمْ يَرَ أَنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ لَهُ، فَلَا رَأْيَ لَهُ، ثُمَّ قَرَأَ: {فَلَمَّا نَسُوا مَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَبْوَابَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى إِذَا فَرِحُوا بِمَا أُوتُوا أَخَذْنَاهُمْ بَغْتَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْلِسُونَ} 
قَالَ الْحَسَنُ: مَكَرَ بِالْقَوْمِ وَرَبِّ الْكَعْبَةِ؛ أُعْطُوا حَاجَتَهُمْ ثُمَّ أُخِذُوا. رَوَاهُ ابْنُ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ.
وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ: بَغَت القومَ أمرُ اللَّهِ، وَمَا أَخَذَ اللَّهُ قَوْمًا قَطُّ إِلَّا عِنْدَ سَكْرَتِهِمْ وَغَرَّتِهِمْ وَنَعِيمِهِمْ  فَلَا تَغْتَرُّوا بِاللَّهِ، إِنَّهُ لَا يَغْتَرُّ بِاللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ. رَوَاهُ ابْنُ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ أَيْضًا.
وَقَالَ مَالِكٌ، عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ: {فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَبْوَابَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ} قَالَ: إِرْخَاءُ  الدُّنْيَا وَسَتْرُهَا.
وَقَدْ قَالَ الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ: حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ غَيْلان، حَدَّثَنَا رِشْدِين -يَعْنِي ابْنَ سَعْدٍ أَبَا الْحَجَّاجِ الْمَهْرِيَّ -عَنْ حَرْمَلَة بْنِ عِمْرَانَ التُّجِيبي، عَنْ عُقْبة بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ، عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "إِذَا رَأَيْتَ اللَّهَ يُعْطِي العبدَ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى مَعاصيه مَا يُحِبُّ، فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ اسْتِدْرَاج". ثُمَّ تَلَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {فَلَمَّا نَسُوا مَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَبْوَابَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى إِذَا فَرِحُوا بِمَا أُوتُوا أَخَذْنَاهُمْ بَغْتَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْلِسُونَ}
===============
قال ابن القيم / الروح
 وَهَذَا من أعظم الْغرَّة أَن ترَاهُ يُتَابع عَلَيْك نعمه وَأَنت مُقيم على مَا يكره فالشيطان موكل بالْغرُور و طبع النَّفس الأمارة الاغترار ,فَإِذا اجْتمع الرَّأْي وَالْبَغي  والشيطان الْغرُور وَالنَّفس المغترة لم يَقع هُنَاكَ خلاف
 فالشياطين غروا المغترين بِاللَّه وأطمعوهم- مَعَ إقامتهم على مَا يسْخط الله و يغضبه -فِي عَفوه وتجاوزه وحدثوهم بِالتَّوْبَةِ لتسكن قُلُوبهم ثمَّ دافعوهم بالتسويف حَتَّى هجم الْأَجَل فَأخذُوا على أَسْوَأ أَحْوَالهم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أحسن الله إليك.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

{فَلَا تَغُرَّنَّكُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَلَا يَغُرَّنَّكُمْ بِاللَّهِ الْغَرُورُ} [لقمان: 33]


 عَنِ الْحَسَنِ أَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذَا تَلَا هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ: {فَلَا تَغُرَّنَّكُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَلَا يَغُرَّنَّكُمْ بِاللَّهِ الْغَرُورُ} [لقمان: 33] 
قَالَ: " مَنْ قَالَ ذَا؟ 
قَالَ: مَنْ خَلَقَهَا وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِهَ
وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ: إِيَّاكُمْ وَمَا شَغَلَ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا، فَإِنَّ الدُّنْيَا كَثِيرَةُ الْأَشْغَالِ، لَا يَفْتَحُ رَجُلٌ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ بَابَ شُغْلٍ إِلَّا أَوْشَكَ ذَلِكَ الْبَابُ أَنْ يَفْتَحَ عَلَيْهِ عَشَرَةَ أَبْوَابٍ "
==============


{ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً} [الأعراف: 55] 


 عَنِ الْحَسَنِ قَالَ: " إِنْ كَانَ الرَّجُلَ لَقَدْ جَمَعَ الْقُرْآنَ وَمَا يَشْعُرُ بِهِ جَارُهُ
وَإِنْ كَانَ الرَّجُلُ لَقَدْ فَقِهَ الْفِقْهَ الْكَثِيرَ وَمَا يَشْعُرُ بِهِ النَّاسُ
 وَإِنْ كَانَ الرَّجُلُ لَيُصَلِّي الصَّلَاةَ الطَّوِيلَةَ فِي بَيْتِهِ وَعِنْدَهُ الزُّوَّرُ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ بِهِ، وَلَقَدْ أَدْرَكْنَا أَقْوَامًا مَا كَانَ عَلَى ظَهْرِ الْأَرْضِ مِنْ عَمَلٍ يَقْدُرُونَ عَلَى أَنْ يَعْمَلُوهُ فِي سِرٍّ فَيَكُونَ عَلَانِيَةً أَبَدًا، وَلَقَدْ كَانَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ يَجْتَهِدُونَ فِي الدُّعَاءِ وَمَا يُسْمَعُ لَهُمْ صَوْتٌ، إِنْ كَانَ إِلَّا هَمْسًا بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ رَبِّهِمْ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ، ذَلِكَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يَقُولُ: 
{ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً} [الأعراف: 55] 
 وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى ذَكَرَ عَبْدًا صَالِحًا وَرَضِيَ قَوْلَهُ، فَقَالَ: {إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ نِدَاءً خَفِيًّا} [مريم: 3] "


 الزهد والرقائق /ابن المبارك

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وَعِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ الَّذِينَ يَمْشُونَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ هَوْنًا وَإِذَا خَاطَبَهُمُ الْجَاهِلُونَ قَالُوا سَلَامًا (63)/ الفرقان


عَنِ الْحَسَنِ، أَنَّهُ ذَكَرَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ: {الَّذِينَ يَمْشُونَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ هَوْنًا} [الفرقان: 63] 
 قَالَ: " الْمُؤْمِنُونَ قَوْمٌ ذُلُلٌ، ذَلَّتْ وَاللَّهِ الْأَسْمَاعُ وَالْأَبْصَارُ وَالْجَوَارِحُ، حَتَّى يَحْسَبَهُمُ الْجَاهِلُ مَرْضَى، وَاللَّهِ مَا بِالْقَوْمِ مِنْ مَرَضٍ، وَإِنَّهُمْ لَأَصِحَّاءُ الْقُلُوبِ، وَلَكِنْ دَخَلَهُمْ مِنَ الْخَوْفِ مَا لَمْ يَدْخُلْ غَيْرَهُمْ، وَمَنَعَهُمْ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا عِلْمُهُمْ بِالْآخِرَةِ
 وَقَالُوا: الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَذْهَبَ عَنَّا الْحَزَنَ وَاللَّهِ مَا أَحْزَنَهُمْ حُزْنُ النَّاسِ، وَلَا تَعَاظَمَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ مَا طَلَبُوا بِهِ الْجَنَّةَ، أَبْكَاهُمُ الْخَوْفُ مِنَ النَّارِ، وَإِنَّهُ مَنْ لَمْ يَتَعَزَّ بِعَزَاءِ اللَّهِ، تَقَطَّعَتْ نَفْسُهُ عَلَى الدُّنْيَا حَسَرَاتٍ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يَرَ لِلَّهِ عَلَيْهِ نِعْمَةً إِلَّا فِي مَطْعَمٍ، أَوْ مَشْرَبٍ فَقَدْ قَلَّ عِلْمُهُ وَحَضَرَ عَذَابُهُ "


الزهد والرقائق /ابن المبارك 
---------------------------------------------
قال ابن القيم / الزاد
فِي هَدْيِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي مَشْيِهِ وَحْدَهُ وَمَعَ أَصْحَابِهِ


كَانَ إِذَا مَشَى تَكَفَّأَ تَكَفُّؤًا، وَكَانَ أَسْرَعَ النَّاسِ مِشْيَةً وَأَحْسَنَهَا وَأَسْكَنَهَا، قَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ: ( «مَا رَأَيْتُ شَيْئًا أَحْسَنَ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، كَأَنَّ الشَّمْسَ تَجْرِي فِي وَجْهِهِ، وَمَا رَأَيْتُ أَحَدًا أَسْرَعَ فِي مِشْيَتِهِ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَأَنَّمَا الْأَرْضُ تُطْوَى لَهُ، وَإِنَّا لَنُجْهِدَ أَنْفُسَنَا وَإِنَّهُ لَغَيْرُ مُكْتَرِثٍ» )


 وَقَالَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ( «كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا مَشَى تَكَفَّأَ تَكَفُّؤًا كَأَنَّمَا يَنْحَطُّ مِنْ صَبَبٍ» ) وَقَالَ مَرَّةً ( «إِذَا مَشَى تَقَلَّعَ» )


 قُلْتُ: وَالتَّقَلُّعُ الِارْتِفَاعُ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ بِجُمْلَتِهِ كَحَالِ الْمُنْحَطِّ مِنَ الصَّبَبِ، وَهِيَ مِشْيَةُ أُولِي الْعَزْمِ وَالْهِمَّةِ وَالشَّجَاعَةِ، وَهِيَ أَعْدَلُ الْمِشْيَاتِ وَأَرْوَاحُهَا لِلْأَعْضَاءِ وَأَبْعَدُهَا مِنْ مِشْيَةِ الْهَوَجِ وَالْمَهَانَةِ وَالتَّمَاوُتِ، فَإِنَّ الْمَاشِيَ إِمَّا أَنْ يَتَمَاوَتَ فِي مَشْيِهِ وَيَمْشِيَ قِطْعَةً وَاحِدَةً كَأَنَّهُ خَشَبَةٌ مَحْمُولَةٌ، وَهِيَ مِشْيَةٌ مَذْمُومَةٌ قَبِيحَةٌ، 
وَإِمَّا أَنْ يَمْشِيَ بِانْزِعَاجٍ وَاضْطِرَابٍ مَشْيَ الْجَمَلِ الْأَهْوَجِ، وَهِيَ مِشْيَةٌ مَذْمُومَةٌ أَيْضًا، وَهِيَ دَالَّةٌ عَلَى خِفَّةِ عَقْلِ صَاحِبِهَا، وَلَا سِيَّمَا إِنْ كَانَ يُكْثِرُ الِالْتِفَاتَ حَالَ مَشْيِهِ يَمِينًا وَشِمَالًا، 
وَإِمَّا أَنْ يَمْشِيَ هَوْنًا، وَهِيَ مِشْيَةُ عِبَادِ الرَّحْمَنِ كَمَا وَصَفَهُمْ بِهَا فِي كِتَابِهِ فَقَالَ {وَعِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ الَّذِينَ يَمْشُونَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ هَوْنًا} [الفرقان: 63] 
قَالَ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ السَّلَفِ: بِسَكِينَةٍ وَوَقَارٍ مِنْ غَيْرِ تَكَبُّرٍ وَلَا تَمَاوُتٍ، وَهِيَ مِشْيَةُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَإِنَّهُ مَعَ هَذِهِ الْمِشْيَةِ كَانَ كَأَنَّمَا يَنْحَطُّ مِنْ صَبَبٍ، وَكَأَنَّمَا الْأَرْضُ تُطْوَى لَهُ، حَتَّى كَانَ الْمَاشِي مَعَهُ يُجْهِدُ نَفْسَهُ وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ غَيْرُ مُكْتَرِثٍ، وَهَذَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَمْرَيْنِ: أَنَّ مِشْيَتَهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ مِشْيَةً بِتَمَاوُتٍ وَلَا بِمَهَانَةٍ، بَلْ مِشْيَةٌ أَعْدَلُ الْمِشْيَاتِ.
وَالْمِشْيَاتُ عَشَرَةُ أَنْوَاعٍ: هَذِهِ الثَّلَاثَةُ مِنْهَا، 
وَالرَّابِعُ: السَّعْيُ، 
وَالْخَامِسُ: الرَّمَلُ، وَهُوَ أَسْرَعُ الْمَشْيِ مَعَ تَقَارُبِ الْخُطَى وَيُسَمَّى: الْخَبَبَ، وَفِي الصَّحِيحِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ( «خَبَّ فِي طَوَافِهِ ثَلَاثًا وَمَشَى أَرْبَعًا» ) .
السَّادِسُ: النَّسَلَانُ، وَهُوَ الْعَدْوُ الْخَفِيفُ الَّذِي لَا يُزْعِجُ الْمَاشِيَ وَلَا يُكْرِثُهُ. وَفِي بَعْضِ الْمَسَانِيدِ أَنَّ الْمُشَاةَ شَكَوْا إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنَ الْمَشْيِ فِي حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ فَقَالَ: ( «اسْتَعِينُوا بِالنَّسَلَانِ» ) .
وَالسَّابِعُ: الْخَوْزَلَى، وَهِيَ مِشْيَةُ التَّمَايُلِ، وَهِيَ مِشْيَةٌ يُقَالُ: إِنَّ فِيهَا تَكَسُّرًا وَتَخَنُّثًا.
وَالثَّامِنُ: الْقَهْقَرَى، وَهِيَ الْمِشْيَةُ إِلَى وَرَاءٍ.
وَالتَّاسِعُ: الْجَمَزَى، وَهِيَ مِشْيَةٌ يَثِبُ فِيهَا الْمَاشِي وَثْبًا.
وَالْعَاشِرُ: مِشْيَةُ التَّبَخْتُرِ، وَهِيَ مِشْيَةُ أُولِي الْعُجْبِ وَالتَّكَبُّرِ، وَهِيَ الَّتِي خَسَفَ اللَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ بِصَاحِبِهَا لَمَّا نَظَرَ فِي عِطْفَيْهِ وَأَعْجَبَتْهُ نَفْسُهُ، فَهُوَ يَتَجَلْجَلُ فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ.
وَأَعْدَلُ هَذِهِ الْمِشْيَاتِ مِشْيَةُ الْهَوْنِ وَالتَّكَفُّؤِ.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

إِنَّا أَخْلَصْنَاهُمْ بِخَالِصَةٍ ذِكْرَى الدَّارِ(46) /ص


 قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ: أَيْ جَعَلْنَاهُمْ يَعْمَلُونَ لِلْآخِرَةِ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ هَمّ غَيْرُهَا. وَكَذَا قَالَ السُّدِّيُّ: ذِكْرُهُمْ لِلْآخِرَةِ وَعَمَلُهُمْ لَهَا.
وَقَالَ مَالِكُ بْنُ دِينَارٍ: نَزَعَ اللَّهُ مِنْ قُلُوبِهِمْ حُبَّ الدُّنْيَا وَذِكْرَهَا وَأَخْلَصَهُمْ بِحُبِّ الْآخِرَةِ وَذكرِهَا. وَكَذَا قال عطاء الخراساني.
وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْر: يَعْنِي بِالدَّارِ الْجَنَّةَ يَقُولُ: أَخْلَصْنَاهَا لَهُمْ بِذِكْرِهِمْ لَهَا وَقَالَ فِي رِوَايَةٍ أُخْرَى: {ذِكْرَى الدَّارِ} عُقْبَى الدَّارِ.
وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ: كَانُوا يذَكّرون النَّاسَ الدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ وَالْعَمَلَ لَهَا.
وَقَالَ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ: جُعِلَ لَهُمْ خَاصَّةً أَفْضَلُ شَيْءٍ فِي الدَّارِ الْآخِرَةِ.


تفسير القرآن العظيم/أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي البصري ثم الدمشقي (المتوفى: 774هـ)
--------------
وَمِنْ عُقُوبَة المعصية: سُقُوطُ الْجَاهِ وَالْمَنْزِلَةِ وَالْكَرَامَةِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعِنْدَ خَلْقِهِ، فَإِنَّ أَكْرَمَ الْخَلْقِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاهُمْ، وَأَقْرَبَهُمْ مِنْهُ مَنْزِلَةً أَطْوَعُهُمْ لَهُ، وَعَلَى قَدْرِ طَاعَةِ الْعَبْدِ تَكُونُ لَهُ مَنْزِلَتُهُ عِنْدَهُ، فَإِذَا عَصَاهُ وَخَالَفَ أَمْرَهُ سَقَطَ مِنْ عَيْنِهِ، فَأَسْقَطَهُ مِنْ قُلُوبِ عِبَادِهِ، وَإِذَا لَمْ يَبْقَ لَهُ جَاهٌ عِنْدَ الْخَلْقِ وَهَانَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَامَلُوهُ عَلَى حَسْبِ ذَلِكَ، فَعَاشَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَسْوَأَ عَيْشٍ خَامِلَ الذِّكْرِ، سَاقِطَ الْقَدْرِ، زَرِيَّ الْحَالِ، لَا حُرْمَةَ لَهُ وَلَا فَرَحَ لَهُ وَلَا سُرُورَ، فَإِنَّ خُمُولَ الذِّكْرِ وَسُقُوطَ الْقَدْرِ وَالْجَاهِ مَعَهُ كُلُّ غَمٍّ وَهَمٍّ وَحَزَنٍ، وَلَا سُرُورَ مَعَهُ وَلَا فَرَحَ، وَأَيْنَ هَذَا الْأَلَمُ مِنْ لَذَّةِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ لَوْلَا سُكْرُ الشَّهْوَةِ؟
وَمِنْ أَعْظَمِ نِعَمِ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْعَبْدِ: أَنْ يَرْفَعَ لَهُ بَيْنَ الْعَالَمِينَ ذِكْرَهُ، وَيُعْلِي قَدْرَهُ، وَلِهَذَا خَصَّ أَنْبِيَاءَهُ وَرُسُلَهُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ بِمَا لَيْسَ لِغَيْرِهِمْ، كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى: 
{وَاذْكُرْ عِبَادَنَا إبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ أُولِي الْأَيْدِي وَالْأَبْصَارِ - إِنَّا أَخْلَصْنَاهُمْ بِخَالِصَةٍ ذِكْرَى الدَّارِ} [سُورَةُ ص 45: - 46] .
أَيْ: خَصَصْنَاهُمْ بِخِصِّيصَةٍ، وَهُوَ الذِّكْرُ الْجَمِيلُ الَّذِي يُذْكَرُونَ بِهِ فِي هَذِهِ الدَّارِ، وَهُوَ لِسَانُ الصِّدْقِ الَّذِي سَأَلَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْخَلِيلُ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ حَيْثُ قَالَ: 
{وَاجْعَلْ لِي لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ فِي الْآخِرِينَ} [سُورَةُ الشُّعَرَاءِ: 84] .
وَقَالَ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَنْهُ وَعَنْ بَنِيهِ:
 {وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُمْ مِنْ رَحْمَتِنَا وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُمْ لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ عَلِيًّا} [سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ: 50] .
وَقَالَ لِنَبِيِّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: {وَرَفَعْنَا لَكَ ذِكْرَكَ} [سُورَةُ الشَّرْحِ: 4] .
فَأَتْبَاعُ الرُّسُلِ لَهُمْ نَصِيبٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ بِحَسَبِ مِيرَاثِهِمْ مِنْ طَاعَتِهِمْ وَمُتَابَعَتِهِ  مْ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ خَالَفَهُمْ فَإِنَّهُ بَعِيدٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ بِحَسَبِ مُخَالَفَتِهِمْ وَمَعْصِيَتِهِم  ْ.
الجواب الكافي لمن سأل عن الدواء الشافي أو الداء والدواء/محمد بن أبي بكر بن أيوب بن سعد شمس الدين ابن قيم الجوزية (المتوفى: 751هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وَلَوْ بَسَطَ اللَّهُ الرِّزْقَ لِعِبَادِهِ لَبَغَوْا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَكِنْ يُنَزِّلُ بِقَدَرٍ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ بِعِبَادِهِ خَبِيرٌ بَصِيرٌ (27)/الشورى


{وَلَوْ بَسَطَ اللَّهُ الرِّزْقَ لِعِبَادِهِ لَبَغَوْا فِي الأرْضِ} أَيْ: لَوْ أَعْطَاهُمْ فَوْقَ حَاجَتِهِمْ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ، لَحَمَلَهُمْ ذَلِكَ عَلَى الْبَغْيِ وَالطُّغْيَانِ مِنْ بَعْضِهِمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ، أَشَرًا وَبَطَرًا.
وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ: كَانَ يُقَالُ: خَيْرُ الْعَيْشِ مَا لَا يُلْهِيكَ وَلَا يُطْغِيكَ. 
وَذَكَرَ قَتَادَةُ حَدِيثَ: "إِنَّمَا أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ مَا يُخْرِجُ اللَّهُ مِنْ زَهْرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا" وَسُؤَالَ السَّائِلِ: أَيَأْتِي الْخَيْرُ بِالشَّرِّ؟ الْحَدِيثَ.
وَقَوْلُهُ: {وَلَكِنْ يُنزلُ بِقَدَرٍ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ بِعِبَادِهِ خَبِيرٌ بَصِيرٌ} أَيْ: وَلَكِنْ يَرْزُقُهُمْ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ مَا يَخْتَارُهُ مِمَّا فِيهِ صَلَاحُهُمْ، وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِذَلِكَ فَيُغْنِي مَنْ يَسْتَحِقُّ الْغِنَى، وَيُفْقِرُ مَنْ يَسْتَحِقُّ الْفَقْرَ.
 كَمَا جَاءَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ الْمَرْوِيِّ: "إِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِي لَمَنْ  لَا يُصْلِحُهُ إِلَّا الْغِنَى، وَلَوْ أَفْقَرْتُهُ لَأَفْسَدْتُ عَلَيْهِ دِينَهُ، وَإِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِي لَمَنْ لَا يُصْلِحُهُ إِلَّا الْفَقْرُ، وَلَوْ أَغْنَيْتُهُ لَأَفْسَدْتُ عَلَيْهِ دِينَهُ"(ضعيف جدا)
تفسير القرآن العظيم/أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي البصري ثم الدمشقي (المتوفى: 774هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> أحسن الله إليك.


آمين و لك بالمثل------



كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ (29)/سورة ص


قَالَ الْحَسَنِ : " إِنَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ قَدْ قَرَأَهُ عَبِيدٌ وَصِبْيَانٌ لَا عِلْمَ لَهُمْ بِتَأْوِيلِهِ، وَلَمْ يَتَأَوَّلُوا الْأَمْرَ مِنْ قِبَلِ أَوَّلِهِ
وَقَالَ اللَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى: {كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ}  ، وَمَا تَدَبرُ آيَاتِهِ إلا  اتِّبَاعَهُ، ،ما هو بِحِفْظِ حُرُوفِهِ وَإِضَاعَةِ حُدُودِهِ، حَتَّى إِنَّ أَحَدَهُمْ لَيَقُولُ: لَقَدْ قَرَأْتُ الْقُرْآنَ كُلَّهُ فَمَا أَسْقَطْتُ مِنْهُ حَرْفًا، وَقَدْ وَاللَّهِ أَسْقَطَهُ كُلَّهُ، مَا يُرَى لَهُ الْقُرْآنُ فِي خلقٍ، وَلَا عَمَلٍ، حَتَّى إِنَّ أَحَدَهُمْ لَيَقُولُ: إِنِّي لَأَقْرَأُ السُّورَةَ فِي نَفَسٍ، وَاللَّهِ مَا هَؤُلَاءِ بِالْقُرَّاءِ، وَلَا الْعُلَمَاءِ، وَلَا الْحُكَمَاءِ، وَلَا الْوَرَعَةِ، مَتَى كَانَتِ الْقُرَّاءُ مِثْلَ هَذَا؟ لَا كَثَّرَ اللَّهُ فِي النَّاسِ مِثْلَ هَؤُلَاءِ "
الزهد والرقائق /ابن المبارك
------------------------------------
قال ابن القيم/مدارج السالكين 
فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ أَنْفَعَ لِلْعَبْدِ فِي مَعَاشِهِ وَمَعَادِهِ، وَأَقْرَبَ إِلَى نَجَاتِهِ مِنْ تَدَبُّرِ الْقُرْآنِ، وَإِطَالَةِ التَّأَمُّلِ فِيهِ، وَجَمْعِ الْفِكْرِ عَلَى مَعَانِي آيَاتِهِ، فَإِنَّهَا تُطْلِعُ الْعَبْدَ عَلَى مَعَالِمِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ بِحَذَافِيرِهِم  َا، وَعَلَى طُرُقَاتِهِمَا وَأَسْبَابِهِمَ  ا وَغَايَاتِهِمَا وَثَمَرَاتِهِمَ  ا، وَمَآلِ أَهْلِهِمَا، وَتَتُلُّ فِي يَدِهِ مَفَاتِيحَ كُنُوزِ السَّعَادَةِ وَالْعُلُومِ النَّافِعَةِ، وَتُثَبِّتُ قَوَاعِدَ الْإِيمَانِ فِي قَلْبِهِ، وَتُشَيِّدُ بُنْيَانَهُ وَتُوَطِّدُ أَرْكَانَهُ، وَتُرِيهِ صُورَةَ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَالْجَنَّةِ وَالنَّارِ فِي قَلْبِهِ، وَتُحْضِرُهُ بَيْنَ الْأُمَمِ، وَتُرِيهِ أَيَّامَ اللَّهِ فِيهِمْ، وَتُبَصِّرُهُ مَوَاقِعَ الْعِبَرِ، وَتُشْهِدُهُ عَدْلَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلَهُ، وَتُعَرِّفُهُ ذَاتَهُ، وَأَسْمَاءَهُ وَصِفَاتِهِ وَأَفْعَالَهُ، وَمَا يُحِبُّهُ وَمَا يُبْغِضُهُ، وَصِرَاطَهُ الْمُوصِلَ إِلَيْهِ، وَمَا لِسَالِكِيهِ بَعْدَ الْوُصُولِ وَالْقُدُومِ عَلَيْهِ، وَقَوَاطِعَ الطَّرِيقِ وَآفَاتِهَا، وَتُعَرِّفُهُ النَّفْسَ وَصِفَاتِهَا، وَمُفْسِدَاتِ الْأَعْمَالِ وَمُصَحِّحَاتِه  َا وَتُعَرِّفُهُ طَرِيقَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ وَأَهْلِ النَّارِ وَأَعْمَالَهُمْ  ، وَأَحْوَالَهُمْ وَسِيمَاهُمْ، وَمَرَاتِبَ أَهْلِ السَّعَادَةِ وَأَهْلِ الشَّقَاوَةِ، وَأَقْسَامَ الْخَلْقِ وَاجْتِمَاعَهُم  ْ فِيمَا يَجْتَمِعُونَ فِيهِ، وَافْتِرَاقَهُم  ْ فِيمَا يَفْتَرِقُونَ فِيهِ.


وَبِالْجُمْلَةِ تُعَرِّفُهُ الرَّبَّ الْمَدْعُوَّ إِلَيْهِ، وَطَرِيقَ الْوُصُولِ إِلَيْهِ، وَمَا لَهُ مِنَ الْكَرَامَةِ إِذَا قَدِمَ عَلَيْهِ.
وَتُعَرِّفُهُ فِي مُقَابِلِ ذَلِكَ ثَلَاثَةً أُخْرَى: 
مَا يَدْعُو إِلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ، وَالطَّرِيقَ الْمُوصِلَةَ إِلَيْهِ، وَمَا لِلْمُسْتَجِيبِ لِدَعْوَتِهِ مِنَ الْإِهَانَةِ وَالْعَذَابِ بَعْدَ الْوُصُولِ إِلَيْهِ.
فَهَذِهِ سِتَّةُ أُمُورٍ ضَرُورِيٌّ لِلْعَبْدِ مَعْرِفَتُهَا، وَمُشَاهَدَتُهَ  ا وَمُطَالَعَتُهَ  ا، فَتُشْهِدُهُ الْآخِرَةَ حَتَّى كَأَنَّهُ فِيهَا، وَتَغَيِّبُهُ عَنِ الدُّنْيَا حَتَّى كَأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهَا، وَتُمَيِّزُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الْحَقِّ وَالْبَاطِلِ فِي كُلِّ مَا اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ الْعَالَمُ. فَتُرِيهِ الْحَقَّ حَقًّا، وَالْبَاطِلَ بَاطِلًا، وَتُعْطِيهِ فُرْقَانًا وَنُورًا يُفَرِّقُ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْهُدَى وَالضَّلَالِ، وَالْغَيِّ وَالرَّشَادِ، وَتُعْطِيهِ قُوَّةً فِي قَلْبِهِ، وَحَيَاةً، وَسَعَةً وَانْشِرَاحًا وَبَهْجَةً وَسُرُورًا، فَيَصِيرُ فِي شَأْنٍ وَالنَّاسُ فِي شَأْنٍ آخَرَ.


فَإِنَّ مَعَانِيَ الْقُرْآنِ دَائِرَةٌ عَلَى التَّوْحِيدِ وَبَرَاهِينِهِ، وَالْعِلْمِ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا لَهُ مِنْ أَوْصَافِ الْكَمَالِ، وَمَا يُنَزَّهُ عَنْهُ مِنْ سِمَاتِ النَّقْصِ، وَعَلَى الْإِيمَانِ بِالرُّسُلِ، وَذِكْرِ بَرَاهِينِ صِدْقِهِمْ، وَأَدِلَّةِ صِحَّةِ نُبُوَّتِهِمْ، وَالتَّعْرِيفِ بِحُقُوقِهِمْ، وَحُقُوقِ مُرْسِلِهِمْ، وَعَلَى الْإِيمَانِ بِمَلَائِكَتِهِ  ، وَهُمْ رُسُلُهُ فِي خَلْقِهِ وَأَمْرِهِ، وَتَدْبِيرِهِمُ الْأُمُورَ بِإِذْنِهِ وَمَشِيئَتِهِ، وَمَا جُعِلُوا عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَمْرِ الْعَالَمِ  الْعُلْوِيِّ وَالسُّفْلِيِّ، وَمَا يَخْتَصُّ بِالنَّوْعِ الْإِنْسَانِيِّ مِنْهُمْ، مِنْ حِينِ يَسْتَقِرُّ فِي رَحِمِ أُمِّهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُوَافِي رَبَّهُ وَيَقْدَمُ عَلَيْهِ، وَعَلَى الْإِيمَانِ بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَمَا أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ فِيهِ لِأَوْلِيَائِهِ مِنْ دَارِ النَّعِيمِ الْمُطْلَقِ الَّتِي لَا يَشْعُرُونَ فِيهَا بِأَلَمٍ وَلَا نَكَدٍ وَتَنْغِيصٍ، وَمَا أَعَدَّ لِأَعْدَائِهِ مِنْ دَارِ الْعِقَابِ الْوَبِيلِ الَّتِي لَا يُخَالِطُهَا سُرُورٌ وَلَا رَخَاءٌ وَلَا رَاحَةٌ وَلَا فَرَحٌ. وَتَفَاصِيلِ ذَلِكَ أَتَمَّ تَفْصِيلٍ وَأَبْيَنَهُ، وَعَلَى تَفَاصِيلِ الْأَمْرِ وَالنَّهْيِ، وَالشَّرْعِ وَالْقَدَرِ، وَالْحَلَالِ وَالْحَرَامِ، وَالْمَوَاعِظِ وَالْعِبَرِ، وَالْقَصَصِ وَالْأَمْثَالِ، وَالْأَسْبَابِ وَالْحِكَمِ، وَالْمَبَادِئِ وَالْغَايَاتِ فِي خَلْقِهِ وَأَمْرِهِ.




فَلَا تَزَالُ مَعَانِيهِ تُنْهِضُ الْعَبْدَ إِلَى رَبِّهِ بِالْوَعْدِ الْجَمِيلِ، وَتُحَذِّرُهُ وَتُخَوِّفُهُ بِوَعِيدِهِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ الْوَبِيلِ، وَتَحُثُّهُ عَلَى التَّضَمُّرِ وَالتَّخَفُّفِ لِلِقَاءِ الْيَوْمِ الثَّقِيلِ، وَتَهْدِيهِ فِي ظُلَمِ الْآرَاءِ وَالْمَذَاهِبِ إِلَى سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ، وَتَصُدُّهُ عَنِ اقْتِحَامِ طُرُقِ الْبِدَعِ وَالْأَضَالِيلِ وَتَبْعَثُهُ عَلَى الِازْدِيَادِ مِنَ النِّعَمِ بِشُكْرِ رَبِّهِ الْجَلِيلِ، وَتُبَصِّرُهُ بِحُدُودِ الْحَلَالِ وَالْحَرَامِ، وَتُوقِفُهُ عَلَيْهَا لِئَلَّا يَتَعَدَّاهَا فَيَقَعَ فِي الْعَنَاءِ الطَّوِيلِ، وَتُثَبِّتُ قَلْبَهُ عَنِ الزَّيْغِ وَالْمَيْلِ عَنِ الْحَقِّ وَالتَّحْوِيلِ، وَتُسَهِّلُ عَلَيْهِ الْأُمُورَ الصِّعَابَ وَالْعَقَبَاتِ الشَّاقَّةَ غَايَةَ التَّسْهِيلِ، وَتُنَادِيهِ كُلَّمَا فَتَرَتْ عَزَمَاتُهُ وَوَنَى فِي سَيْرِهِ تَقَدَّمَ الرَّكْبُ وَفَاتَكَ الدَّلِيلُ، فَاللِّحَاقَ اللِّحَاقَ، وَالرَّحِيلَ الرَّحِيلَ، وَتَحْدُو بِهِ وَتَسِيرُ أَمَامَهُ سَيْرَ الدَّلِيلِ، وَكُلَّمَا خَرَجَ عَلَيْهِ كَمِينٌ مِنْ كَمَائِنِ الْعَدُوِّ، أَوْ قَاطِعٌ مِنْ قُطَّاعِ الطَّرِيقِ نَادَتْهُ: الْحَذَرَ الْحَذَرَ! فَاعْتَصِمْ بِاللَّهِ، وَاسْتَعِنْ بِهِ، وَقُلْ: حَسْبِيَ اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ.




وَفِي تَأَمُّلِ الْقُرْآنِ وَتَدَبُّرِهِ، وَتَفَهُّمِهِ، أَضْعَافُ أَضْعَافِ مَا ذَكَرْنَا مِنَ الْحِكَمِ وَالْفَوَائِدِ.
وَبِالْجُمْلَةِ فَهُوَ أَعْظَمُ الْكُنُوزِ، طَلْسَمُهُ الْغَوْصُ بِالْفِكْرِ إِلَى قَرَارِ مَعَانِيهِ.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

{قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَالإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ} [الأعراف: 33] 


وَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ الْقَوْلَ عَلَيْهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ فِي الْفُتْيَا وَالْقَضَاءِ، وَجَعَلَهُ مِنْ أَعْظَمِ الْمُحَرَّمَاتِ  ، بَلْ جَعَلَهُ فِي الْمَرْتَبَةِ الْعُلْيَا مِنْهَا
 فَقَالَ تَعَالَى: {قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَالإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ} [الأعراف: 33] 


فَرَتَّبَ الْمُحَرَّمَاتِ أَرْبَعَ مَرَاتِبَ، وَبَدَأَ بِأَسْهَلِهَا وَهُوَ الْفَوَاحِشُ، ثُمَّ ثَنَّى بِمَا هُوَ أَشَدُّ تَحْرِيمًا مِنْهُ وَهُوَ الْإِثْمُ وَالظُّلْمُ، ثُمَّ ثَلَّثَ بِمَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ تَحْرِيمًا مِنْهُمَا وَهُوَ الشِّرْكُ بِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ، ثُمَّ رَبَّعَ بِمَا هُوَ أَشَدُّ تَحْرِيمًا مِنْ ذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ وَهُوَ الْقَوْلُ عَلَيْهِ بِلَا عِلْمٍ
 وَهَذَا يَعُمُّ الْقَوْلَ عَلَيْهِ سُبْحَانَهُ بِلَا عِلْمٍ فِي أَسْمَائِهِ وَصِفَاتِهِ وَ أَفْعَالِهِ وَ فِي دِينِهِ وَشَرْعِهِ 
وَ قَالَ تَعَالَى: {وَلا تَقُولُوا لِمَا تَصِفُ أَلْسِنَتُكُمُ الْكَذِبَ هَذَا حَلالٌ وَهَذَا حَرَامٌ لِتَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ لا يُفْلِحُونَ} [النحل: 116] 
{مَتَاعٌ قَلِيلٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ} [النحل: 117] 
فَتَقَدَّمَ إلَيْهِمْ سُبْحَانَهُ بِالْوَعِيدِ عَلَى الْكَذِبِ عَلَيْهِ فِي أَحْكَامِهِ، وَقَوْلِهِمْ لِمَا لَمْ يُحَرِّمْهُ: هَذَا حَرَامٌ، وَلِمَا لَمْ يَحِلَّهُ: هَذَا حَلَالٌ، وَهَذَا بَيَانٌ مِنْهُ سُبْحَانَهُ أَنَّهُ لَا يَجُوزُ لِلْعَبْدِ أَنْ يَقُولَ: هَذَا حَلَالٌ وَهَذَا حَرَامٌ إلَّا بِمَا عَلِمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ سُبْحَانَهُ أَحَلَّهُ وَحَرَّمَهُ.
وَقَالَ بَعْضُ السَّلَفِ: لِيَتَّقِ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ يَقُولَ: أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ كَذَا، وَحَرَّمَ كَذَا، فَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ لَهُ: كَذَبْت، لَمْ أُحِلَّ كَذَا، وَلَمْ أُحَرِّمْ كَذَا؛ فَلَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَقُولَ لِمَا لَا يَعْلَمُ وُرُودَ الْوَحْيِ الْمُبِينِ بِتَحْلِيلِهِ وَتَحْرِيمِهِ أَحَلَّهُ اللَّهُ وَحرَمَهُ اللَّهُ لِمُجَرَّدِ التَّقْلِيدِ أَوْ بِالتَّأْوِيلِ


_إعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين/محمد بن أبي بكر بن أيوب بن سعد شمس الدين ابن قيم الجوزية (المتوفى: 751هـ)_

----------


## عادل الغرياني

*جهد مشكور* ، *نفعنا الله وإياك*

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ
==النور/(63) ==




 عَنْ سُفْيَانَ بْنِ عُيَيْنَةَ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ: سَأَلْتُ مَالِكًا عَمَّنْ أَحْرَمَ مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَرَاءَ الْمِيقَاتِ، فَقَالَ: "هَذَا مُخَالِفٌ لِلَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ، أَخْشَى عَلَيْهِ الْفِتْنَةَ فِي  الدُّنْيَا، وَالْعَذَابَ الْأَلِيمَ فِي الآخرة. أما سمعت قوله تعالى: {الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ}  وَقَدْ أَمْرَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ يُهَلَّ مِنَ الْمَوَاقِيتِ" 


وَحَكَى ابْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ عَنِ الزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ بَكَّارٍ قَالَ  سَمِعْتُ مَالِكَ بْنَ أَنَسٍ وَأَتَاهُ رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ يَا أَبَا  عبد الله من أين أحرم؟ 
قال : "من ذي الْحُلَيْفَةِ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَحْرَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ". 
فَقَالَ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُحْرِمَ مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ
 فَقَالَ: "لَا تَفْعَلْ" 
 قَالَ: فَإِنِّي  أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُحْرِمَ مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ مِنْ عِنْدِ الْقَبْرِ
قَالَ: "لَا تَفْعَلْ، فَإِنِّي أَخْشَى عليك  الفتنة" 
 فقال وأي فتنة في  هَذِهِ؟ إِنَّمَا هِيَ أَمْيَالٌ أَزِيدُهَا
 قَالَ: "وَأَيُّ فتنة أعظم من أن ترى أنك سبقت إِلَى فَضِيلَةٍ قَصَّرَ عَنْهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟ إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ اللَّهَ يَقُولُ:
 {فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ}  " 


وَهَذِهِ الْفِتْنَةُ الَّتِي ذَكَرَهَا مَالِكٌ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَفْسِيرُ الْآيَةِ  هِيَ شَأْنُ أَهْلِ الْبِدَعِ، وَقَاعِدَتُهُمُ الَّتِي يُؤَسِّسُونَ عَلَيْهَا بُنْيَانَهُمْ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يَرَوْنَ أَنَّ مَا ذَكَرَهُ اللَّهُ فِي كِتَابِهِ، وَمَا سَنَّهُ نَبِيُّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، دُونَ مَا اهْتَدَوْا إِلَيْهِ بِعُقُولِهِمْ.


الاعْتِصَام/الشاطبي (المتوفى: 790هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أَلْهَاكُمُ التَّكَاثُرُ (1) حَتَّى زُرْتُمُ الْمَقَابِرَ (2) كَلَّا سَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ (3) ثُمَّ كَلَّا سَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ (4) كَلَّا لَوْ تَعْلَمُونَ عِلْمَ الْيَقِينِ (5) لَتَرَوُنَّ الْجَحِيمَ (6) ثُمَّ لَتَرَوُنَّهَا عَيْنَ الْيَقِينِ (7) ثُمَّ لَتُسْأَلُنَّ يَوْمَئِذٍ عَنِ النَّعِيمِ (8) /سورة التكاثر


فَائِدَة قَوْله تَعَالَى أَلْهَاكُمُ التَّكَاثُرُ إِلَى آخرهَا أخلصت هَذِه السُّورَة الموعد الْوَعيد والتهديد وَكفى بهَا موعظة لمن عقلهَا


و لا يخفى أن مثل هذه السورة مع عظم شأنها و شدة تخويفها و ما تضمنته من تحذير الإنسان عن التكاثر الملهى و انطباق معناها على أكثر الخلق يأبى اختصاصها من أولها الى آخرها بالكفار و لا يليق ذلك بها ويكفى فى ذلك تأمل الاحاديث المرفوعة فيها و الله أعلم


و تأمل ما فى هذا العتاب الموجع لمن استمر على إلهاء التكاثر له مدة حياته كلها الى أن زار القبور و لم يستيقظ من نوم الالهاء, بل أرقد التكاثر قلبه فلم يستفق منه الا وهو فى عسكر الأموات
 وطابق بين هذا وبين حال أكثر الخلق يتبين لك أن العموم مقصود
 و تأمل تعليقه سبحانه الذم و الوعيد على مطلق التكاثر من غير تقييد بمتكاثر به ليدخل فيه التكاثر بجميع أسباب الدنيا على اختلاف أجناسها وأنواعها
  وأيضا فان التكاثر تفاعل و هو طلب كل من المتكاثرين أن يكثر صاحبه فيكون أكثر منه فيما يكاثره به و الحامل له على ذلك توهمه أن العزة للكاثر كما قيل:
ولست بالأكثر منهم غنى ... وانما العزة للكاثر


فلو حصلت له الكثرة من غير تكاثر لم تضره كما كانت الكثرة حاصلة لجماعة من الصحابة ولم تضرهم اذ لم يتكاثروا بها 
و كل من كاثر انسانا فى دنياه أو جاهه أو غير ذلك شغلته مكاثرته عن مكاثرة أهل الآخرة فالنفوس الشريفة العلوية ذات الهمم العالية انما تكاثر بما يدوم عليها نفعه و تكمل به وتزكو و تصير مفلحة فلا تحب أن يكثرها غيرها فى ذلك و ينافسها فى هذه المكاثرة و يسابقها اليها فهذا هو التكاثر الذى هو غاية سعادة العبد
 وضده تكاثر أهل الدنيا بأسباب دنياهم فهذا تكاثر مله عن الله والدار الاخرة هو صائر الى غاية القلة فعاقبة هذا التكاثر قل و فقر وحرمان 


و التكاثر بأسباب السعادة الاخروية تكاثر لا يزال يذكر بالله و لقائه وعاقبته الكثرة الدائمة التى لا تزول ولا تفنى و صاحب هذا التكاثر لا يهون عليه أن يرى غيره أفضل منه قولا وأحسن منه عملا وأغزر علما
واذا رأى غيره أكثر منه فى خصلة من خصال الخير يعجز عن لحاقه فيها كاثره بخصلة أخرى هو قادر على المكاثرة بها


 وليس هذا التكاثر مذموما ولا قادحا فى اخلاص العبد بل هو حقيقة المنافسة واستباق الخيرات


وقد كانت هذه حال الاوس مع الخزرج رضى الله عنهم فى تصاولهم بين يدى رسول الله ومكاثرة بعضهم لبعض فى اسباب مرضاته ونصره وكذلك كانت حال عمر مع أبى بكر رضى الله عنهما فلما تبين له مدى سبقه له قال والله لا أسابقك الى شئ أبدا


 الفوائد/عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين/ابن قيم الجوزية (المتوفى: 751هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

و لمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان
 قيل هو العبد يهوى المعصية فيذكر مقام ربه عليه في الدنيا و مقامه بين يديه في الآخرة فيتركها لله
روضة المحبين ونزهة المشتاقين/ ابن قيم الجوزية (المتوفى: 751هـ)
---------------------------

وَيُؤْثِرُونَ عَلَى أَنفَسِهِمْ وَلَوْ كَانَ بِهِمْ خَصَاصَةٌ وَمَن يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ
 [الحشر: 9] .
فأخبر أن إيثارهم إنما هو بالشيء الذى إذا وقى الرجل الشح به كان من المفلحين، وهذا إنما هو فضول الدنيا لا الأوقات المصروفة فى الطاعات.
فإن الفلاح كل الفلاح فى الشح بها فمن لم يكن شحيحاً بوقته تركه الناس على الأرض عياناً مفلساً، فالشح بالوقت هو عمارة القلب وحفظ رأْس ماله.
ومما يدل على هذا أنه سبحانه أمر بالمسابقة فى أعمال البر و التنافس فيها والمبادرة إليها، وهذا ضد الإيثار بها. 
 طريق الهجرتين وباب السعادتين/ ابن قيم الجوزية (المتوفى: 751هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا تُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ تَوْبَةً نَصُوحًا عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَنْ يُكَفِّرَ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيُدْخِلَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ
[التحريم: 8]


فَصْلٌ التَّوْبَةُ النَّصُوحُ


فَجَعَلَ وِقَايَةَ شَرِّ السَّيِّئَاتِ - وَهُوَ تَكْفِيرُهَا - بِزَوَالِ مَا يَكْرَهُ الْعَبْدُ، وَدُخُولِ الْجَنَّاتِ - وَهُوَ حُصُولُ مَا يُحِبُّ الْعَبْدُ - مَنُوطًا بِحُصُولِ التَّوْبَةِ النَّصُوحِ
 وَالنَّصُوحُ عَلَى وَزْنِ فَعُولٍ الْمَعْدُولِ بِهِ عَنْ فَاعِلٍ قَصْدًا لِلْمُبَالَغَةِ  ، كَالشَّكُورِ وَالصَّبُورِ، وَأَصْلُ مَادَّةِ (ن ص ح) إخَلَاصِ الشَّيْءِ مِنَ الْغِشِّ وَ الشَّوَائِبِ الْغَرِيبَةِ، وَ هُوَ مُلَاقٍ فِي الِاشْتِقَاقِ الْأَكْبَرِ لِنَصَحَ إِذَا خَلَصَ


 فَالنُّصْحُ فِي التَّوْبَةِ وَالْعِبَادَةِ وَالْمَشُورَةِ تَخْلِيصُهَا مِنْ كُلِّ غِشٍّ وَنَقْصٍ وَفَسَادٍ، وَإِيقَاعُهَا عَلَى أَكْمَلِ الْوُجُوهِ، وَالنُّصْحُ ضِدُّ الْغِشِّ.
وَ قَدِ اخْتَلَفَتْ عِبَارَاتُ السَّلَفِ عَنْهَا، وَمَرْجِعُهَا إِلَى شَيْءٍ وَاحِدٍ
 فَقَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ، وَأُبَيُّ بْنُ كَعْبٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا: التَّوْبَةُ النَّصُوحُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ مِنَ الذَّنْبِ ثُمَّ لَا يَعُودَ إِلَيْهِ، كَمَا لَا يَعُودُ اللَّبَنُ إِلَى الضِّرْعِ 
وَ قَالَ الْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ: هِيَ أَنْ يَكُونَ الْعَبْدُ نَادِمًا عَلَى مَا مَضَى، مُجْمِعًا عَلَى أَنْ لَا يَعُودَ فِيهِ
وَ قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ: أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرَ بِاللِّسَانِ، وَيَنْدَمَ بِالْقَلْبِ، وَيُمْسِكَ بِالْبَدَنِ
 وَ قَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ: تَوْبَةً نَصُوحًا، تَنْصَحُونَ بِهَا أَنْفُسَكُمْ، جَعَلَهَا بِمَعْنَى نَاصِحَةٍ لِلتَّائِبِ، كَضَرُوبِ الْمَعْدُولِ عَنْ ضَارِبٍ.
وَأَصْحَابُ الْقَوْلِ الْأَوَّلِ يَجْعَلُونَهَا بِمَعْنَى الْمَفْعُولِ، أَيْ قَدْ نَصَحَ فِيهَا التَّائِبُ وَلَمْ يَشُبْهَا بِغِشٍّ، فَهِيَ إِمَّا بِمَعْنَى مَنْصُوحٍ فِيهَا، كَرَكُوبَةٍ وَحَلُوبَةٍ، بِمَعْنَى مَرْكُوبَةٍ وَمَحْلُوبَةٍ، أَوْ بِمَعْنَى الْفَاعِلِ، أَيْ نَاصِحَةٌ كَخَالِصَةٍ وَصَادِقَةٍ.


وَقَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ الْقُرَظِيُّ: يَجْمَعُهَا أَرْبَعَةُ أَشْيَاءَ: الِاسْتِغْفَارُ بِاللِّسَانِ، وَالْإِقْلَاعُ بِالْأَبْدَانِ، وَإِضْمَارُ تَرْكِ الْعَوْدِ بِالْجِنَانِ، وَمُهَاجَرَةُ سَيْءِ الْإِخْوَانِ.
قُلْتُ: النُّصْحُ فِي التَّوْبَةِ يَتَضَمَّنُ ثَلَاثَةَ أَشْيَاءَ:
الْأَوَّلُ: تَعْمِيمُ جَمِيعِ الذُّنُوبِ وَاسْتِغْرَاقُه  َا بِهَا بِحَيْثُ لَا تَدَعُ ذَنْبًا إِلَّا تَنَاوَلَتْهُ.


وَالثَّانِي: إِجْمَاعُ الْعَزْمِ وَالصِّدْقِ بِكُلِّيَّتِهِ عَلَيْهَا، بِحَيْثُ لَا يَبْقَى عِنْدَهُ تَرَدُّدٌ، وَلَا تَلَوُّمٌ وَلَا انْتِظَارٌ، بَلْ يَجْمَعُ عَلَيْهَا كُلَّ إِرَادَتِهِ وَعَزِيمَتِهِ مُبَادِرًا بِهَا.


الثَّالِثُ: تَخْلِيصُهَا مِنَ الشَّوَائِبِ وَالْعِلَلِ الْقَادِحَةِ فِي إِخْلَاصِهَا، وَوُقُوعُهَا لِمَحْضِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَخَشْيَتِهِ، وَالرَّغْبَةِ فِيمَا لَدَيْهِ، وَالرَّهْبَةِ مِمَّا عِنْدَهُ، لَا كَمَنْ يَتُوبُ لِحِفْظِ جَاهِهِ وَحُرْمَتِهِ، وَمَنْصِبِهِ وَرِيَاسَتِهِ، وَلِحِفْظِ حَالِهِ، أَوْ لِحِفْظِ قُوَّتِهِ وَمَالِهِ، أَوِ اسْتِدْعَاءِ حَمْدِ النَّاسِ، أَوِ الْهَرَبِ مِنْ ذَمِّهِمْ، أَوْ لِئَلَّا يَتَسَلَّطَ عَلَيْهِ السُّفَهَاءُ، أَوْ لِقَضَاءِ نَهْمَتِهِ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا، أَوْ لِإِفْلَاسِهِ وَعَجْزِهِ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْعِلَلِ الَّتِي تَقْدَحُ فِي صِحَّتِهَا وَخُلُوصِهَا لِلَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.


فَالْأَوَّلُ يَتَعَلَّقُ بِمَا يَتُوبُ مِنْهُ، وَالثَّالِثُ يَتَعَلَّقُ بِمَنْ يَتُوبُ إِلَيْهِ، وَالْأَوْسَطُ يَتَعَلَّقُ بِذَاتِ التَّائِبِ وَنَفْسِهِ


 فَنُصْحُ التَّوْبَةِ الصِّدْقُ فِيهَا، وَالْإِخْلَاصُ، وَتَعْمِيمُ الذُّنُوبِ بِهَا
 وَلَا رَيْبَ أَنَّ هَذِهِ التَّوْبَةَ تَسْتَلْزِمُ الِاسْتِغْفَارَ وَتَتَضَمَّنُهُ  ، وَتَمْحُو جَمِيعَ الذُّنُوبِ، وَهِيَ أَكْمَلُ مَا يَكُونُ مِنَ التَّوْبَةِ، وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ، وَعَلَيْهِ التُّكْلَانُ، وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ.


 مدارج السالكين بين منازل إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين/ ابن قيم الجوزية (المتوفى: 751هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال الله تعالى : ( وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ زُمَرًا ۖ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا جَاءُوهَا وَفُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا وَقَالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ طِبْتُمْ فَادْخُلُوهَا خَالِدِينَ ) الزمر / 73
 وقال في صفة النار ( حَتَّىٰ إِذَا جَاءُوهَا فُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا ) الزمر / 71 


قال ابن القيم/حادي الأرواح:


 .....بقي أن يقال : فما السر في حذف الجواب في آية أهل الجنة و ذكره في آية أهل النار؟


 فيقال : هذا أبلغ في الموضعين فإن الملائكة تسوق أهل النار إليها وأبوابها مغلقة حتى إذا وصلوا إليها فتحت في وجوههم فيفاجئهم العذاب بغتة , فحين انتهوا إليها فتحت أبوابها مغلقة حتى إذا وصلوا إليها فتحت في وجوههم فيفاجئهم العذاب بغتة , فحين انتهوا إليها فتحت أبوابها بلا مهلة فإن هذا شأن الجزاء المرتب على الشرط أن يكون عقيبة فإنها دار الإهانة والخزي فلم يستأذن لهم في دخولها ويطلب إلى خزنتها أن يمكنوهم من الدخول 


وأما الجنة فإنها دار الله ودار كرامته ومحل خواصه وأوليائه , فإذا انتهوا إليها صادفوا أبوابها مغلقة فيرغبون إلى صاحبها ومالكها أن يفتحها لهم ويستشفعون إليه بأولي العزم من رسله وكلهم يتأخر عن ذلك حتى تقع الدلالة على خاتمهم وسيدهم وأفضلهم فيقول أنا لها 
 فيأتي إلى تحت العرش ويخر ساجداً لربه فيدعه ما شاء أن يدعه ثم يأذن له في رفع رأسه وأن يسأل حاجته فيشفع إليه سبحانه في فتح أبوابها فيشفعه ويفتحها تعظيماً لخطرها , وإظهاراً لمنزلة رسوله وكرامته عليه , وإن مثل هذا الدار التي هي دارُ ملك الملوك ورب العالمين إنما يدخل إليها بعد تلك الأهوال العظيمة التي أولها من حين عقل العبد في هذه الدار إلى أن انتهى إليها , و ما ركبه من الأطباق طبقاْ  بعد طبق و قاساه من الشدائد شدة بعد شدة حتى أذن الله تعالى لخاتم أنبيائه ورسوله وأحب خلقه إليه أن يشفع إليه في فتحها لهم , وهذا أبلغ وأعظم في تمام النعمة وحصول الفرح والسرور مما يقدر بخلاف ذلك لئلا يتوهم الجاهل أنها بمنزلة الخان الذي يدخله من شاء 
فجنة الله عالية غالية بين الناس , وبينها من العقبات والمفاوز والأخطار ما لا تنال إلا به , فما لمن أتبع نفسه هواها وتمنى على الله الأماني ولهذه الدار ؟
 فليبعد عنها إلى ما هو أولى به , وقد خلق له وهيئ له .
     وتأمل ما في سوق الفريقين إلى الدارين زمراً من فرحة هؤلاء بإخوانهم وسيرهم معهم كل زمرة على حدة , مشتركين في عمل متصاحبين فيه على زمرتهم وجماعتهم مستبشرين أقوياء القلوب كما كانوا في الدنيا وقت اجتماعهم على خير , كذلك يؤنس بعضهم بعضاً ويفرح بعضهم ببعض 


وكذلك اصحاب الدار الأخرى يساقون إليها زمراً يلعن بعضهم بعضاً ويتأذى بعضهم ببعض وذلك أبلغ في الخزي والفضيحة و الهتيكة من أن يساقوا واحداً فلا تهمل تدبر قوله : ( زُمَرًا ) . 
وقال خزنة أهل الجنة لأهلها ( سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ ) فبدأوهم بالسلام المتضمن للسلامة من كل شر ومكروه أي سلمتهم فلا يلحقكم بعد اليوم ما تكرهون , ثم قالوا لهم : ( طِبْتُمْ فَادْخُلُوهَا خَالِدِينَ ) الزمر : 73 , أي سلامتكم ودخولها بطيبكم فإن الله حرمها إلا على الطيبين , فبشروهم بالسلامة والطيب والدخول والخلود .
     وأما أهل النار فإنهم لما انتهوا إليها على تلك الحال من الهم والغم والحزن وفتحت لهم أبوابها وقفوا عليها وزيدوا على ما هم عليه توبيخ خزنتها وتبكيتهم لهم بقولهم :
 ( أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِ رَبِّكُمْ وَيُنْذِرُونَكُ  مْ لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَٰذَا ) الزمر : 71


 فاعترفوا وقالوا : (( بلى )) فبشروهم بدخولها و الخلود فيها وأنها بئس المثوى لهم . 


وتأمل قول خزنة الجنة لأهلها (( ادخلوها ))
 وقول خزنة النار لأهلها (( ادخلوا أبواب جهنم )) , تجد تحته سرا لطيفاً ومعنى بديعاً لا يخفى على المتأمل وهو أنها لما كانت دار العقوبة وأبوابها أفظع شيء و أشده حراً وأعظمه غماً يستقبل فيها الداخل من العذاب ما هو أشد منها ويدنو من الغم و الخزي والحزن والكرب بدخول الأبواب فقيل ادخلوا أبوابها صغاراً لهم وإذلالاً وخزياً , ثم قيل لهم لا يقتصر بكم على مجرد دخول الأبواب الفظيعة ولكن وراءها الخلود في النار 


 و أما الجنة فهي دار الكرامة والمنزل الذي أعده الله لأوليائه فبشروا من أول وهلة بالدخول إلى المقاعد و المنازل والخلود فيها . 


وتأمل قوله سبحانه : ( جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ مُفَتَّحَةً لَهُمُ الْأَبْوَابُ . مُتَّكِئِينَ فِيهَا يَدْعُونَ فِيهَا بِفَاكِهَةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ وَشَرَابٍ )    كيف تجد تحته معنى بديعاً وهو أنهم إذا دخلوا الجنة لم تغلق أبوابها عليهم بل تبقى مفتحة كما هي , 


وأما النار فإذا دخلها أهلها أغلقت عليهم أبوابها كما قال تعالى : ( إِنَّهَا عَلَيْهِمْ مُؤْصَدَةٌ ) الهمزة : 8


 أي مطبقة مغلقة ومنه سمي الباب وصيداً وهي ( مُؤْصَدَةٌ فِي عَمَدٍ مُمَدَّدَةٍ ) الهمزة : 8 , 9 
قد جعلت العمد ممسكة للأبواب من خلفها كالحجر العظيم الذي يجعل خلف الباب . قال مقاتل : يعني أبوابها عليهم مطبقة فلا يفتح لها باب ولا يخرج منها غم ولا يدخل فيها روح آخر الأبد.


     وأيضاً فإن في تفتيح الأبواب لهم إشارة إلى تصرفهم وذهابهم وإيابهم وتبوئهم في الجنة حيث شاؤوا ودخول الملائكة عليهم كل وقت بالتحف و الألطاف من ربهم ودخول ما يسرهم عليهم كل وقت , 


وأيضاً إشارة إلى أنها دار أمن لا يحتاجون فيها إلى غلق الأبواب كما كانوا يحتاجون إلى ذلك في الدنيا .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا السَّاعَةَ أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُمْ بَغْتَةً وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ (66) الْأَخِلَّاءُ يَوْمَئِذٍ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ إِلَّا الْمُتَّقِينَ (67)/الزخرف


يَقُولُ تَعَالَى: هَلْ يَنْتَظِرُ هَؤُلَاءِ الْمُشْرِكُونَ الْمُكَذِّبُونَ لِلرُّسُلِ {إِلا السَّاعَةَ أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُمْ بَغْتَةً وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ} ؟
 أَيْ: فَإِنَّهَا كَائِنَةٌ لَا مَحَالَةَ وَوَاقِعَةٌ، وَهَؤُلَاءِ غَافِلُونَ عَنْهَا غَيْرُ مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لَهَا  فَإِذَا جَاءَتْ إِنَّمَا تَجِيءُ وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ بِهَا، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَنْدَمُونَ كُلَّ النَّدَمِ، حَيْثُ لَا يَنْفَعُهُمْ وَلَا يَدْفَعُ عَنْهُمْ.


وَقَوْلُهُ: {الأخِلاءُ يَوْمَئِذٍ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ إِلا الْمُتَّقِينَ}
 أَيْ: كُلُّ صَدَاقَةٍ وَصَحَابَةٍ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا تَنْقَلِبُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عَدَاوَةً إِلَّا مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ، عَزَّ وَجَلَّ، فَإِنَّهُ دَائِمٌ بِدَوَامِهِ. وَهَذَا كَمَا قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ، لِقَوْمِهِ: {إِنَّمَا اتَّخَذْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْثَانًا مَوَدَّةَ بَيْنِكُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ثُمَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكْفُرُ بَعْضُكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ وَيَلْعَنُ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا وَمَأْوَاكُمُ النَّارُ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ} [الْعَنْكَبُوتِ:2  5] .




تفسير القرآن العظيم/ أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي البصري ثم الدمشقي (المتوفى: 774هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

فَذَرْنِي وَمَنْ يُكَذِّبُ بِهذَا الْحَدِيثِ سَنَسْتَدْرِجُه  ُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (44) وَأُمْلِي لَهُمْ إِنَّ كَيْدِي مَتِينٌ (45)/ القلم


{فَذَرْنِي وَمَنْ يُكَذِّبُ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ} يَعْنِي: الْقُرْآنَ. وَهَذَا تَهْدِيدٌ شَدِيدٌ، أَيْ: دَعْنِي وَإِيَّاهُ مِنِّي وَمِنْهُ، أَنَا أَعْلَمُ بِهِ كَيْفَ أَسْتَدْرِجُهُ، وَأَمُدُّهُ فِي غَيِّهِ وَأَنظره  ثُمَّ آخُذُهُ أَخْذَ عَزِيزٍ مُقْتَدِرٍ؛
وَلِهَذَا قَالَ: {سَنَسْتَدْرِجُ  ُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ} أَيْ: وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ، بَلْ يَعْتَقِدُونَ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ كَرَامَةٌ، وَهُوَ فِي نَفْسِ الْأَمْرِ إِهَانَةٌ، كَمَا قَالَ: {أَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّمَا نُمِدُّهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ مَالٍ وَبَنِينَ نُسَارِعُ لَهُمْ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ بَل لَا يَشْعُرُونَ} [الْمُؤْمِنُونَ: 55، 56] ، وَقَالَ: {فَلَمَّا نَسُوا مَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَبْوَابَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى إِذَا فَرِحُوا بِمَا أُوتُوا أَخَذْنَاهُمْ بَغْتَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْلِسُونَ} [الأنعام: 44] . 


ولهذا قال هاهنا: {وَأُمْلِي لَهُمْ إِنَّ كَيْدِي مَتِينٌ} أَيْ: وَأُؤَخِّرُهُمْ وَأُنْظِرُهُمْ وَأَمُدُّهُمْ  وَذَلِكَ مِنْ كَيْدِي وَمَكْرِي بِهِمْ؛ وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَعَالَى: {إِنَّ كَيْدِي مَتِينٌ} أَيْ: عَظِيمٌ لِمَنْ خَالَفَ أَمْرِي، وَكَذَّبَ رُسُلِي، وَاجْتَرَأَ عَلَى مَعْصِيَتِي.
وَفِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: "إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى ليُمْلي لِلظَّالِمِ، حَتَّى إِذَا أَخَذَهُ لَمْ يُفْلِتْه". ثُمَّ قَرَأَ: {وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ الْقُرَى وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ إِنَّ أَخْذَهُ أَلِيمٌ شَدِيدٌ} [هُودٍ: 102]
 تفسير القرآن العظيم/أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي البصري ثم الدمشقي (المتوفى: 774هـ)
============================


قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: (فَذَرْنِي) أَيْ دَعْنِي. (وَمَنْ يُكَذِّبُ) مَنْ مَفْعُولٍ مَعَهُ أَوْ مَعْطُوفٍ عَلَى ضَمِيرِ الْمُتَكَلِّمِ. 


(بِهذَا الْحَدِيثِ) يَعْنِي الْقُرْآنَ، قَالَهُ السُّدِّيُّ. وَقِيلَ: يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ. وَهَذَا تَسْلِيَةٌ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، أَيْ فَأَنَا أُجَازِيهِمْ وأنتقم منهم.


 ثم قال (سَنَسْتَدْرِجُ  ُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ) مَعْنَاهُ سَنَأْخُذُهُمْ عَلَى غَفْلَةٍ وَهُمْ لَا يَعْرِفُونَ، فَعُذِّبُوا يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ.
 وَقَالَ سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ: نُسْبِغُ عَلَيْهِمُ النِّعَمَ وَنُنْسِيهِمُ الشُّكْرَ.
 وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ: كَمْ مُسْتَدْرَجٌ بِالْإِحْسَانِ إِلَيْهِ، وَكَمْ مَفْتُونٌ بِالثَّنَاءِ عَلَيْهِ، وَكَمْ مَغْرُورٌ بِالسِّتْرِ عَلَيْهِ.
 وَقَالَ أَبُو رَوْقٍ: أَيْ كُلَّمَا أَحْدَثُوا خَطِيئَةً جَدَّدْنَا لَهُمْ نِعْمَةً وَأَنْسَيْنَاهُ  مُ الِاسْتِغْفَارَ  .
 وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ: سَنَمْكُرُ بِهِمْ. 
وَقِيلَ: هُوَ أَنْ نَأْخُذَهُمْ قَلِيلًا وَلَا نُبَاغِتَهُمْ.
 وَفِي حَدِيثٍ (أَنَّ رَجُلًا مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَالَ يَا رب كم أعصيك وَأَنْتَ لَا تُعَاقِبُنِي- قَالَ- فَأَوْحَى اللَّهُ إِلَى نَبِيِّ زَمَانِهِمْ أَنْ قُلْ لَهُ كَمْ مِنْ عُقُوبَةٍ لِي عَلَيْكَ وَأَنْتَ لَا تَشْعُرُ. إِنَّ جُمُودَ عَيْنَيْكَ وَقَسَاوَةَ قَلْبِكَ اسْتِدْرَاجٌ مِنِّي وَعُقُوبَةٌ لَوْ عَقَلْتَ . 


وَالِاسْتِدْرَا  جُ: تَرْكُ الْمُعَاجَلَةِ. وَأَصْلُهُ النَّقْلُ مِنْ حَالٍ إِلَى حَالٍ كَالتَّدَرُّجِ. وَمِنْهُ قِيلَ دَرَجَةٌ، وَهِيَ مَنْزِلَةٌ بَعْدَ مَنْزِلَةٍ. وَاسْتَدْرَجَ فُلَانٌ فُلَانًا، أَيِ اسْتَخْرَجَ مَا عِنْدَهُ قَلِيلًا.
 وَيُقَالُ: دَرَجَهُ إِلَى كَذَا وَاسْتَدْرَجَهُ بِمَعْنًى، أَيْ أَدْنَاهُ مِنْهُ عَلَى التَّدْرِيجِ فَتَدَرَّجَ هُوَ. 


(وَأُمْلِي لَهُمْ) أَيْ أُمْهِلُهُمْ وَأُطِيلُ لَهُمُ الْمُدَّةَ. وَالْمُلَاوَةُ: الْمُدَّةُ مِنَ الدَّهْرِ.
 وَأَمْلَى اللَّهُ لَهُ أَيْ أَطَالَ لَهُ. وَالْمَلَوَانِ: اللَّيْلُ وَالنَّهَارُ. وَقِيلَ: وَأُمْلِي لَهُمْ أَيْ لَا أُعَاجِلُهُمْ بِالْمَوْتِ، وَالْمَعْنَى وَاحِدٌ. 
(إِنَّ كَيْدِي مَتِينٌ) أَيْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَقَوِيٌّ شَدِيدٌ فَلَا يفوتني أحد.


الجامع لأحكام القرآن = تفسير القرطبي/أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن أبي بكر بن فرح الأنصاري الخزرجي شمس الدين القرطبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْ ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى (124) طه


{وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْ ذِكْرِي} أَيْ: خَالَفَ أَمْرِي، وَمَا أَنْزَلْتُهُ عَلَى رَسُولِي، أَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ وَتَنَاسَاهُ وَأَخَذَ مِنْ غَيْرِهِ هُدَاهُ 


{فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكًا} أَيْ: فِي الدُّنْيَا، فَلَا طُمَأْنِينَةَ لَهُ، وَلَا انْشِرَاحَ لِصَدْرِهِ، بَلْ صَدْرُهُ ضَيِّقٌ حَرَج لِضَلَالِهِ، وَإِنْ تَنَعَّم ظَاهِرُهُ، وَلَبِسَ مَا شَاءَ وَأَكَلَ مَا شَاءَ، وَسَكَنَ حَيْثُ شَاءَ، فَإِنَّ قلبه مَا لَمْ يَخْلُصْ إِلَى الْيَقِينِ وَالْهُدَى، فَهُوَ فِي قَلَقٍ وَحَيْرَةٍ وَشَكٍّ، فَلَا يَزَالُ فِي رِيبَةٍ يَتَرَدَّدُ. فَهَذَا مِنْ ضَنْكِ الْمَعِيشَةِ.


قَالَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ: {فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكًا} قَالَ: الشَّقَاءُ.


وَقَالَ الْعَوْفِيُّ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ: {فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكًا} قَالَ: كُلُّ مَالٍ   أَعْطَيْتُهُ عَبْدًا مِنْ عِبَادِي، قَلَّ أَوْ كَثُرَ، لَا يَتَّقِينِي فِيهِ، فَلَا خَيْرَ فِيهِ، وَهُوَ الضَّنْكُ فِي الْمَعِيشَةِ.


 وَيُقَالُ: إِنْ قَوْمًا ضُلالا أَعْرَضُوا عَنِ الْحَقِّ، وَكَانُوا فِي سَعَةٍ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا مُتَكَبِّرِينَ، فَكَانَتْ مَعِيشَتُهُمْ ضَنْكًا؛   ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَرَوْنَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَيْسَ مُخَلِّفًا لَهُمْ مَعَايِشَهُمْ، مِنْ سُوءِ ظَنِّهِمْ بِاللَّهِ وَالتَّكْذِيبِ، 
فَإِذَا كَانَ الْعَبْدُ يُكَذِّبُ بِاللَّهِ، وَيُسِيءُ الظَّنَّ بِهِ وَالثِّقَةَ بِهِ اشْتَدَّتْ عَلَيْهِ مَعِيشَتُهُ، فَذَلِكَ الضَّنْكُ.




وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ: هُوَ الْعَمَلُ السَّيِّئُ، وَالرِّزْقُ الْخَبِيثُ، وَكَذَا قَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ، وَمَالِكُ بْنُ دِينَارٍ.


وَقَالَ سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ، عَنِ أَبِي حَازِمٍ، عَنْ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ فِي قَوْلِهِ: {مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكًا} قَالَ: يُضَيَّقُ عَلَيْهِ قَبْرُهُ، حَتَّى تَخْتَلِفَ أَضْلَاعُهُ فِيهِ. قَالَ أَبُو حَاتِمٍ الرَّازِيُّ: النُّعْمَانُ بْنُ أَبِي عَيَّاشٍ يُكَنَّى أَبَا سَلَمَةَ.




وَقَالَ ابْنُ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو زُرْعة، حَدَّثَنَا صَفْوَانُ، حَدَّثَنَا الْوَلِيدُ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بن لَهِيعَةَ، عَنْ دَرَّاج، عَنْ أَبِي الْهَيْثَمِ، عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: {فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكًا} قَالَ: "ضَمَّةُ الْقَبْرِ" الْمَوْقُوفُ أَصَحُّ. 




.
وَقَالَ أَيْضًا: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو زُرْعَة، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْوَلِيدِ، حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: {فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكًا} قَالَ: "عَذَابُ الْقَبْرِ". إِسْنَادٌ جَيِّدٌ 


وَقَوْلُهُ: {وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى} قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ، وَأَبُو صَالِحٍ، وَالسُّدِّيُّ: لَا حُجَّةَ لَهُ.
وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ: عُمِّي عَلَيْهِ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا جَهَنَّمَ.




 تفسير القرآن العظيم/أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي البصري ثم الدمشقي (المتوفى: 774هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ لَتُبَيِّنُنَّه  ُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلَا تَكْتُمُونَهُ فَنَبَذُوهُ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا فَبِئْسَ مَا يَشْتَرُونَ (187) / آل عمران




أخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سُلَيْمَانَ قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا ابْنُ الزِّيبَقِيُّ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا الْفَضْلُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو وَقَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَلَامٍ الْجُمَحِيُّ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ بَكْرٍ السَّهْمِيُّ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ بَعْضَ أَصْحَابِنَا قَالُوا: " أَرْسَلَ عُمَرُ بْنُ هُبَيْرَةَ، وَهُوَ عَلَى الْعِرَاقِ، إِلَى فُقَهَاءَ مِنْ فُقَهَاءِ الْبَصْرَةِ وَفُقَهَاءَ مِنْ فُقَهَاءِ الْكُوفَةِ وَكَانَ مِمَّنْ أَتَاهُ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْبَصْرَةِ الْحَسَنُ وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْكُوفَةِ الشَّعْبِيُّ فَدَخَلُوا عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: إِنَّ أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَزِيدُ يَكْتُبُ إِلَيَّ فِي أُمُورٍ أَعْمَلُ بِهَا فَمَا تَرَيَانِ؟


 قَالَ: فَقَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ: أَصْلَحَ اللَّهُ الْأَمِيرَ أَنْتَ مَأْمُورٌ وَالتَّبِعَةُ عَلَى مَنْ أَمَرَكَ 


فَأَقْبَلَ عَلَى الْحَسَنِ فَقَالَ: مَا تَقُولُ قَدْ قَالَ هَذَا قُلْ أَنْتَ. ؟


قَالَ: اتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَا عُمَرُ فَكَأَنَّكَ بِمَلَكٍ قَدْ أَتَاكَ فَاسْتَنْزَلَكَ عَنْ سَرِيرِكَ هَذَا، وَأَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ سَعَةِ قَصْرِكَ إِلَى ضِيقِ قَبْرِكَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يُنْجِيكَ مِنْ يَزِيدَ وَإِنَّ يَزِيدَ لَا يُنْجِيَكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ سُبْحَانَهُ فَإِيَّاكَ أَنْ تَعْرِضَ لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى بِالْمَعَاصِي فَإِنَّهُ لَا طَاعَةَ لِمَخْلُوقٍ فِي مَعْصِيَةِ الْخَالِقِ. 
ثُمَّ قَامَ فَتَبِعَهُ الْآذِنُ فَقَالَ: أَيُّهَا الشَّيْخُ مَا حَمَلَكَ عَلَى مَا اسْتَقْبَلْتَ بِهِ الْأَمِيرَ؟ 


قَالَ: حَمَلَنِي عَلَيْهِ مَا أَخَذَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَلَى الْعُلَمَاءِ فِي عِلْمِهِمْ ثُمَّ تَلَا
 {وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ لَتُبَيِّنُنَّه  ُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلَا تَكْتُمُونَهُ فَنَبَذُوهُ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ} [آل عمران: 187] " 


قَالَ: فَأَخْرَجَ أُعْطِيَاتِهِمْ  ، وَفَضَّلَ الْحَسَنَ 




قَالَ أَبُو سُلَيْمَانَ فَمَنْ لَنَا الْيَوْمَ بِمِثْلِ الْحَسَنِ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَإِخْلَاصِ نَصِيحَتِهِ وَبَلِيغِ مَوْعِظَتِهِ وَلَوْ صَلَحَتْ مِنَّا الضَّمَائِرُ وَصَفَتِ السَّرَائِرُ لَوَقَعَتِ النَّصِيحَةُ مَوْقِعَهَا وَاللَّهُ يُصْلِحُنَا وَيُصْلِحُ أَئِمَّتَنَا فَإِنَّ فَسَادَهُمْ بِذُنُوبِنَا.


 قَالَ أَنْشَدَنِي بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ:


بِذُنُوبِنَا دَامَتْ بَلِيَّتُنَا ... وَاللَّهُ يَكْشِفُهَا إِذَا تُبْنَا


العزلة/أبو سليمان حمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن الخطاب البستي المعروف بالخطابي (المتوفى: 388هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ إِلَّا أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يُحْشَرُونَ (38)/ الانعام


قَالَ الْعُتْبِيُّ : " كُنَّا عِنْدَ سُفْيَانَ بْنِ عُيَيْنَةَ فَتَلَا هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ


 {وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ إِلَّا أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ} [الأنعام: 38] 


وَقَالَ: مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ آدَمَيٌّ إِلَّا وَفِيهِ شَبَهٌ مِنْ شَبَهِ الْبَهَائِمِ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَهْتَصِرُ اهْتِصَارَ الْأَسَدِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَعْدُو عَدْوَ الذِّئْبِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَنْبَحُ نُبَاحَ الْكَلْبِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَتَطَوَّسُ كَفِعْلِ الطَّاوُسِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يُشْبِهُ الْخَنَازِيرَ الَّتِي لَوْ أُلْقِيَ لَهَا الطَّعَامُ الطَّيِّبُ عَافَتْهُ فَإِذَا قَامَ الرَّجُلُ عَنْ رَجِيعِهِ، وَلَغَتْ فِيهِ فَكَذَلِكَ تَجِدُ مِنَ الْآدَمَيِّينَ مَنْ لَوْ سَمِعَ خَمْسِينَ حِكْمَةً لَمْ يَحْفَظْ وَاحِدَةً مِنْهَا وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ رَجُلٌ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ أَوْ حَكَى خَطَأَ غَيْرِهِ تَرَوَّاهُ وَحَفِظَهُ " 


قَالَ أَبُو سُلَيْمَانَ مَا أَحْسَنَ مَا تَأَوَّلَ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ وَاسْتَنْبَطَ مِنْهَا هَذِهِ الْحِكْمَةَ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْكَلَامَ إِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ حُكْمُهُ مُطَاوِعًا لِظَاهِرِهِ وَجَبَ الْمَصِيرُ إِلَى بَاطِنِهِ وَقَدْ أَخْبَرَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَنْ وُجُودِ الْمُمَاثَلَةِ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ وَطَائِرٍ وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ مُمْتَنِعًا مِنْ جِهَةِ الْخِلْقَةِ وَالصُّورَةِ وَعَدَمًا مِنْ جِهَةِ النُّطْقِ وَالْمَعْرِفَةِ فَوَجَبَ أَنْ يَكُونَ مَصْرُوفًا إِلَى الْمُمَاثَلَةِ فِي الطِّبَاعِ وَالْأَخْلَاقِ. 


وَإِذَا كَانَ الْأَمْرُ كَذَلِكَ فَاعْلَمْ يَا أَخِي أَنَّكَ إِنَّمَا تُعَاشِرُ الْبَهَائِمَ وَالسِّبَاعَ فَلْيَكُنْ حَذَرُكَ مِنْهُمْ وَمُبَاعَدَتُكَ إِيَّاهُمْ عَلَى حَسْبِ ذَلِكَ وَمِصْدَاقُ قَوْلِ سُفْيَانَ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ سُبْحَانَهُ حِينَ يَقُولُ فِي تَمْثِيلِ مَنْ كَذَّبَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ بِالْكَلْبِ فَقَالَ عَزَّ وَعَلَا: 
{فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ الْكَلْبِ إِنْ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْهِ يَلْهَثْ أَوْ تَتْرُكْهُ يَلْهَثْ} [الأعراف: 176] 


وَقَالَ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى {مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ حُمِّلُوا التَّوْرَاةَ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَحْمِلُوهَا كَمَثَلِ الْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَارًا} [الجمعة: 5] 


وَقَالَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ {أُولَئِكَ كَالْأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ} [الأعراف: 179] 


فَجَعَلَهُمْ أَسْوَأَ حَالًا مِنْهَا وَأَبْعَدَ مَذْهَبًا فِي الضَّلَالِ حَتَّى قَامَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الْحُجَّةُ فَلَمْ يُذْعِنُوا لَهَا. وَلِأَجْلِ ذَلِكَ رَأَى الْحُكَمَاءُ أَنَّ السَّلَامَةَ مِنْ آفَاتِ السِّبَاعِ الضَّارِيَةِ أَمْكَنُ وَالْخَلَاصَ مِنْهَا أَسْهَلُ مِنَ السَّلَامَةِ مِنْ شَرِّ النَّاسِ




قَالَ أَبُو سُلَيْمَانَ وَأَخْبَرَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَاصِمٍ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا الزُّبَيْرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْوَاحِدِ، عَنِ الرَّبِيعِ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ الشَّافِعِيَّ يُنْشِدُ:


لَيْتَ الْكِلَابَ لَنَا كَانَتْ مُجَاوِرَةً ... وَأَنَّنَا لَا نَرَى مِمَّنْ نَرَى أَحَدَا
إِنَّ الْكِلَابَ لَتَهْدَا فِي مَوَاطِنِهَا ... وَالنَّاسُ لَيْسَ بِهَادٍ شَرُّهُمْ أَبَدَا
فَاحْفَلْ لِنَفْسِكَ فِي تَفْرِيدِهَا أَبَدًا ... تَعِشْ حَمِيدًا إِذَا مَا كُنْتَ مُنْفَرِدَا"


وَفِي نَحْوِ هَذَا قَوْلُ بَعْضِ أَهْلِ زَمَانِنَا وَهُوَ الْفَقِيهُ الْإِمَامُ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ:




شَرُّ السِّبَاعِ الضَّوَارِي دُونَهُ وِزْرٌ ... وَالنَّاسُ شَرُّهُمْ مَا دُونَهُ وِزْرُ
كَمْ مَعْشَرٍ سَلِمُوا لَمْ يُؤْذِهِمْ سَبْعٌ ... وَمَا نَرَى بَشَرًا لَمْ يُؤْذِهِ بَشَرُ


 ثُمَّ وَرُوِّينَا عَنِ الشَّافِعِيِّ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: مَا أَشْبَهَ هَذَا الزَّمَانَ إِلَّا بِمَا قَالَ تَأَبَّطَ شَرًّا:




عَوَى الذِّئْبُ فَاسْتَأْنَسْتُ بِالذِّئْبِ إِذْ عَوَى ... وَصَوَّتَ إِنْسَانٌ فَكِدْتُ أَطِيرُ


 العزلة/أبو سليمان حمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن الخطاب البستي المعروف بالخطابي (المتوفى: 388هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

{فَإِذَا جَاءَتِ الصَّاخَّةُ (33) يَوْمَ يَفِرُّ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ (34) وَأُمِّهِ وَأَبِيهِ (35) وَصَاحِبَتِهِ وَبَنِيهِ (36) لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ شَأْنٌ يُغْنِيهِ (37)/عبس


قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ: (الصَّاخَّةُ) اسْمٌ مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ، عَظَّمَهُ اللَّهُ، وحَذّره عِبَادَهُ. 
قَالَ ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ: لَعَلَّهُ اسْمٌ لِلنَّفْخَةِ فِي الصُّورِ. 
وَقَالَ البَغَويّ: (الصَّاخَّةُ) يَعْنِي صَيْحَةَ الْقِيَامَةِ؛ سُمِّيَتْ بِذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهَا تَصُخّ الْأَسْمَاعَ، أَيْ: تُبَالِغُ فِي إِسْمَاعِهَا حَتَّى تَكَادَ تُصمّها .
(يَوْمَ يَفِرُّ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ * وَأُمِّهِ وَأَبِيهِ * وَصَاحِبَتِهِ وَبَنِيهِ) أَيْ: يَرَاهُمْ، وَيَفِرُّ مِنْهُمْ، وَيَبْتَعِدُ عَنْهُمْ؛ لِأَنَّ الْهَوْلَ عَظِيمٌ، وَالْخَطْبَ جَلِيلٌ.


قَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ: يَلْقَى الرَّجُلُ زَوْجَتَهُ فَيَقُولُ لَهَا: يَا هَذِهِ، أَيُّ بَعْلٍ كنتُ لَكِ؟ 
فَتَقُولُ: نِعْمَ الْبَعْلُ كنتَ! وَتُثْنِي بِخَيْرٍ مَا اسْتَطَاعَتْ، فَيَقُولُ لَهَا: فَإِنِّي أطلبُ إِلَيْكِ اليومَ حَسَنَةً وَاحِدَةً تَهَبِينَهَا لِي لَعَلِّي أَنْجُو مِمَّا تَرَيْنَ.
 فَتَقُولُ لَهُ: مَا أَيْسَرَ مَا طلبتَ، وَلَكِنِّي لَا أُطِيقُ أَنْ أُعْطِيَكَ شَيْئًا أَتَخَوَّفُ مِثْلَ الَّذِي تَخَافُ.


 قَالَ: وَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيَلْقَى ابْنَهُ فَيَتَعَلَّقُ بِهِ فَيَقُولُ: يَا بُنَيَّ، أَيُّ وَالِدٍ كنتُ لَكَ؟
 فَيُثْنِي بِخَيْرٍ. فيقولُ لَهُ: يَا بُنَيَّ، إِنِّي احْتَجْتُ إِلَى مِثْقَالِ ذَرَّةٍ مِنْ حَسَنَاتِكَ لَعَلِّي أَنْجُو بِهَا مِمَّا تَرَى. 
فَيَقُولُ وَلَدُهُ: يَا أَبَتِ، مَا أَيْسَرَ مَا طَلَبْتَ، وَلَكِنِّي أَتَخَوَّفُ مِثْلَ الَّذِي تَتَخَوَّفُ، فَلَا أَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ أُعْطِيَكَ شَيْئًا. 
يَقُولُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى (يَوْمَ يَفِرُّ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ * وَأُمِّهِ وَأَبِيهِ * وَصَاحِبَتِهِ وَبَنِيهِ)


وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ الصَّحِيحِ-فِي أَمْرِ الشَّفَاعَةِ-: أَنَّهُ إِذَا طُلِبَ إِلَى كُلٍّ مِنْ أُولِي الْعَزْمِ أَنْ يَشْفَعَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ فِي الْخَلَائِقِ، يَقُولُ: نَفْسِي نَفْسِي، لَا أَسْأَلُهُ اليومَ إِلَّا نَفْسِي، حَتَّى إِنَّ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ يَقُولُ:
لَا أَسْأَلُهُ الْيَوْمَ إِلَّا نَفْسِي، لَا أَسْأَلُهُ مَرْيَمَ الَّتِي وَلَدَتْنِي.
وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَعَالَى: (يَوْمَ يَفِرُّ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ * وَأُمِّهِ وَأَبِيهِ * وَصَاحِبَتِهِ وَبَنِيهِ) .


قَالَ قَتَادَةُ: الْأَحَبُّ فالأحبَ، وَالْأَقْرَبُ فالأقربَ، مِنْ هَوْلِ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ.


وَقَوْلُهُ: (لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ شَأْنٌ يُغْنِيهِ) أَيْ: هُوَ فِي شُغُل شَاغِلٍ عَنْ غَيْرِهِ.


عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " تُحْشَرُونَ حُفَاةً عُرَاةً مُشَاةً غُرلا " قَالَ: فَقَالَتْ زوجته: يا رسول الله، أوَ يرى  بَعْضُنَا عَوْرَةَ بَعْضٍ؟ 
قَالَ: " (لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ شَأْنٌ يُغْنِيهِ) أَوْ قَالَ: "مَا أَشْغَلَهُ عَنِ النَّظَرِ".


 عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "تُحشَرون حُفاة عُرَاة غُرْلا". فَقَالَتِ امْرَأَةٌ: أَيُبْصِرُ-أَوْ: يَرَى-بَعْضُنَا عَوْرَةَ بَعْضٍ؟ قَالَ: "يَا فُلَانَةُ، (لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ شَأْنٌ يُغْنِيهِ) .




عَنْ عَائِشَةَ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "يُبْعَثُ النَّاسُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ حُفَاةً عُرَاةً غُرلا". فَقَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، فَكَيْفَ بِالْعَوْرَاتِ؟ فَقَالَ: " (لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ شَأْنٌ يُغْنِيهِ) .




 تفسير القرآن العظيم/أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي البصري ثم الدمشقي (المتوفى: 774هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

{يَوْم تَجِد كل نفس مَا عملت من خير محضرا وَمَا عملت من سوء تود لَو أَن بَينهَا وَبَينه أمدا بَعيدا} /آل عمرَان 30




يَا أهل الذُّنُوب تدبروا هَذِه الْآيَة فَإِن فِيهَا بلاغة لمن تذكر وزجرا لمن اعْتبر وتخويفا لمن تدبر ونهيا لمن تفكر
فالفكرة عبَادَة وَخير وَزِيَادَة لِأَن مولاكم الْكَرِيم قد خوفكم وهددكم وزجركم بهَا زجرا شَدِيدا فَقَالَ 


{يَوْم تَجِد كل نفس مَا عملت من خير محضرا وَمَا عملت من سوء تود لَو أَن بَينهَا وَبَينه أمدا بَعيدا} آل عمرَان 30
 ثمَّ قَالَ {ويحذركم الله نَفسه} آل عمرَان 30
 أَي يحذركم عِقَابه وعذابه إِذا عصيتموه ويجزل لكم ثَوَابه إِذا أطعتموه فَلَا يحقرن أحدكُم من الذُّنُوب شَيْئا وَإِن صغر فَرُبمَا كَانَ فِيهِ شدَّة الْعَذَاب وَالْعِقَاب وَلَا يحقرن أحدكُم حَسَنَة يعملها وَإِن قلت فَرُبمَا كَانَ فِيهِ الرِّضَا من الْملك الْوَهَّاب


وَاعْلَمُوا أَن الذَّنب الَّذِي يحقره صَاحبه يكون يَوْم الْقِيَامَة فِي ميزَان فَاعله أثقل من جبال الأَرْض فازجر نَفسك عَن غيها وَقدم فِي حياتك ليَوْم فقرك


وَالْأَصْل فِي الذَّنب الصَّغِير أَن يكون سَببا لدُخُول صَاحبه فِي النَّار


إِن العَبْد الْمَغْرُور يعْمل الذَّنب ويحقره وَلَا يفكر فِي من قد عَصَاهُ وَهُوَ الْجَبَّار جلّ جَلَاله فَعِنْدَ ذَلِك يغْضب عَلَيْهِ مَوْلَاهُ وَيَقُول لَهُ عَبدِي حقر ذَنبه واستخف بحقي وَعِزَّتِي وَجَلَالِي لأعذبنه عَلَيْهِ بالنَّار وَمن تَابَ تَابَ الله عَلَيْهِ وَغفر لَهُ بِالتَّوْبَةِ


وَقد قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم (إيَّاكُمْ ومحقرات الذُّنُوب فَإِن لَهَا من الله طَالبا) 


قَالَ الله سُبْحَانَهُ {يَوْم تَجِد كل نفس مَا عملت من خير محضرا وَمَا عملت} آل عمرَان 30 الْآيَة




 تَجِد وَالله كل نفس مَا قدمت فِي الْأَيَّام من الطَّاعَات والإجرام
ذَلِك يَوْم المصائب وَيَوْم النوائب وَيَوْم الْعَجَائِب
يَوْم هتك الأستار يَوْم تسعر فِيهِ النَّار يَوْم يفوز فِيهِ الْأَبْرَار ويندم فِيهِ الْفجار وَتعرض الْعباد على الْوَاحِد القهار


فالعجب كل الْعجب مِمَّن قطع عمره فِي الاغفال وضيع أَيَّامه فِي الْمحَال وأفنى شبابه فِي الضلال وَلم يعْمل بِمَا فِي كتاب ذِي الْمجد والجلال قَالَ الله الْكَبِير المتعال :
{يَوْم تَجِد كل نفس مَا عملت من خير محضرا} آل عمرَان 30


 يَقُول الله تَعَالَى يَا ابْن آدم تطلب موعظة سَاعَة وتقيم على الذَّنب سنة وأنشدوا
(مَا بَال قَلْبك باللذات قد شغفا ... وَعَن فَوَات صَوَاب الْفِعْل مَا أسفا)
(وَقد توعده الْجَبَّار خالقنا ... وبالذنوب وبالعصيان قد كلفا)


وَاعْلَمُوا أَن الله تبَارك وَتَعَالَى مسائلكم عَن الْكَبِيرَة وَالصَّغِيرَة والخفية والسريرة وَعَن كل مَا قل وَمَا دق وَمَا جلّ
 لَا يغْفل عَن شَيْء يجد العَبْد مَا عمل حَاضرا وَيجْزِي بِهِ وافرا وَيسْأل عَمَّا عمل سرا وظاهرا 


تَجِد وَالله الْقَلِيل وَالْكثير والنقير والذرة والقطمير


 بستان الواعظين ورياض السامعين/ جمال الدين أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي (المتوفى: 597هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مَنْ نَشَاءُ/يوسف




{نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مَنْ نَشَاءُ} قَالَ زَيْدُ بْنُ أَسْلَمَ: بِالْعِلْمِ. 


فَرَفْعُ الدَّرَجَاتِ وَالْأَقْدَارِ عَلَى قَدْرِ مُعَامَلَةِ الْقُلُوبِ بِالْعِلْمِ وَالْإِيمَانِ


 فَكَمْ مِمَّنْ يَخْتِمُ الْقُرْآنَ فِي الْيَوْمِ مَرَّةً أَوْ مَرَّتَيْنِ وَآخَرُ لَا يَنَامُ اللَّيْلَ وَآخَرُ لَا يُفْطِرُ وَغَيْرُهُمْ أَقَلُّ عِبَادَةً مِنْهُمْ وَأَرْفَعُ قَدْرًا فِي قُلُوبِ الْأُمَّةِ


 فَهَذَا كُرْزُ بْنُ وَبَرَةَ وكهمس وَابْنُ طَارِقٍ يَخْتِمُونَ الْقُرْآنَ فِي الشَّهْرِ تِسْعِينَ مَرَّةً وَحَالُ ابْنِ الْمُسَيِّبِ وَابْنِ سِيرِين وَالْحَسَنِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ فِي الْقُلُوبِ أَرْفَعُ. 


وَكَذَلِكَ تَرَى كَثِيرًا مِمَّنْ لَبِسَ الصُّوفَ وَيَهْجُرُ الشَّهَوَاتِ وَيَتَقَشَّفُ وَغَيْرُهُ مِمَّنْ لَا يُدَانِيهِ فِي ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ وَالْإِيمَانِ أَعْظَمُ فِي الْقُلُوبِ وَأَحْلَى عِنْدَ النُّفُوسِ وَمَا ذَاكَ إلَّا لِقُوَّةِ الْمُعَامَلَةِ الْبَاطِنَةِ وَصَفَائِهَا وَخُلُوصِهَا مِنْ شَهَوَاتِ النُّفُوسِ وَأَكْدَارِ الْبَشَرِيَّةِ وَطَهَارَتِهَا مِنْ الْقُلُوبِ الَّتِي تُكَدِّرُ مُعَامَلَةَ أُولَئِكَ وَإِنَّمَا نَالُوا ذَلِكَ بِقُوَّةِ يَقِينِهِمْ بِمَا جَاءَ بِهِ الرَّسُولُ وَكَمَالِ تَصْدِيقِهِ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَوُدِّهِ وَمَحَبَّتِهِ وَأَنْ يَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ 


فَإِنَّ أَرْفَعَ دَرَجَاتِ الْقُلُوبِ فَرَحُهَا التَّامُّ بِمَا جَاءَ بِهِ الرَّسُولُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَابْتِهَاجُهَا وَسُرُورُهَا كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى: {وَالَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَفْرَحُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إلَيْكَ} 


وَقَالَ تَعَالَى: {قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا} الْآيَةَ. 


فَفَضْلُ اللَّهِ وَرَحْمَتُهُ الْقُرْآنُ وَالْإِيمَانُ مَنْ فَرِحَ بِهِ فَقَدْ فَرِحَ بِأَعْظَمِ مَفْرُوحٍ بِهِ وَمَنْ فَرِحَ بِغَيْرِهِ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ وَوَضَعَ الْفَرَحَ فِي غَيْرِ مَوْضِعِهِ. فَإِذَا اسْتَقَرَّ فِي الْقَلْبِ وَتَمَكَّنَ فِيهِ الْعِلْمُ بِكِفَايَتِهِ لِعَبْدِهِ وَرَحْمَتِهِ لَهُ وَحِلْمِهِ عِنْدَهُ وَبِرِّهِ بِهِ وَإِحْسَانِهِ إلَيْهِ عَلَى الدَّوَامِ أَوْجَبَ لَهُ الْفَرَحَ وَالسُّرُورَ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ فَرَحِ كُلِّ مُحِبٍّ بِكُلِّ مَحْبُوبٍ سِوَاهُ. فَلَا يَزَالُ مُتَرَقِّيًا فِي دَرَجَاتِ الْعُلُوِّ وَالِارْتِفَاعِ بِحَسَبِ رُقِيِّهِ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَعَارِفِ. هَذَا فِي " بَابِ مَعْرِفَةِ الْأَسْمَاءِ وَالصِّفَاتِ "


 وَأَمَّا فِي " بَابِ فَهْمِ الْقُرْآنِ " فَهُوَ دَائِمُ التَّفَكُّرِ فِي مَعَانِيهِ وَالتَّدَبُّرِ لِأَلْفَاظِهِ وَاسْتِغْنَائِه  ِ بِمَعَانِي الْقُرْآنِ وَحُكْمِهِ عَنْ غَيْرِهِ مِنْ كَلَامِ النَّاسِ 


وَإِذَا سَمِعَ شَيْئًا مِنْ كَلَامِ النَّاسِ وَعُلُومِهِمْ عَرَضَهُ عَلَى الْقُرْآنِ فَإِنْ شَهِدَ لَهُ بِالتَّزْكِيَةِ قَبِلَهُ وَإِلَّا رَدَّهُ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَشْهَدْ لَهُ بِقَبُولِ وَلَا رَدٍّ وَقَفَهُ وَهِمَّتُهُ عَاكِفَةٌ عَلَى مُرَادِ رَبِّهِ مِنْ كَلَامِهِ. 


وَلَا يَجْعَلُ هِمَّتَهُ فِيمَا حُجِبَ بِهِ أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ مِنْ الْعُلُومِ عَنْ حَقَائِقِ الْقُرْآنِ إمَّا بِالْوَسْوَسَةِ فِي خُرُوجِ حُرُوفِهِ وَتَرْقِيقِهَا وَتَفْخِيمِهَا وَإِمَالَتِهَا وَالنُّطْقِ بِالْمَدِّ الطَّوِيلِ وَالْقَصِيرِ وَالْمُتَوَسِّط  ِ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ. 


فَإِنَّ هَذَا حَائِلٌ لِلْقُلُوبِ قَاطِعٌ لَهَا عَنْ فَهْمِ مُرَادِ الرَّبِّ مِنْ كَلَامِهِ وَكَذَلِكَ شَغْلُ النُّطْقِ بـ {أَأَنْذَرْتَهُ  ْ} وَضَمُّ الْمِيمِ مِنْ (عَلَيْهِمْ) وَوَصْلُهَا بِالْوَاوِ وَكَسْرُ الْهَاءِ أَوْ ضَمُّهَا وَنَحْوُ ذَلِكَ. وَكَذَلِكَ مُرَاعَاةُ النَّغَمِ وَتَحْسِينُ الصَّوْتِ. وَكَذَلِكَ تَتَبُّعُ وُجُوهِ الْإِعْرَابِ وَاسْتِخْرَاجُ التَّأْوِيلَاتِ الْمُسْتَكْرَهَ  ةِ الَّتِي هِيَ بِالْأَلْغَازِ وَالْأَحَاجِيِّ أَشْبَهُ مِنْهَا بِالْبَيَانِ.


 مجموع الفتاوى/ تقي الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن تيمية الحراني (المتوفى: 728هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمْ مَنَاسِكَكُمْ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَذِكْرِكُمْ آبَاءَكُمْ أَوْ أَشَدَّ ذِكْرًا فَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَمَا لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلَاقٍ (200) وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (201) أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا وَاللَّهُ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ (202) / البقرة




 أَرْشَدَ تَعَالَى إِلَى دُعَائه بَعْدَ كَثْرَةِ ذِكْرِهِ، فَإِنَّهُ مَظِنَّةُ الْإِجَابَةِ، وذَمَّ مَنْ لَا يَسْأَلُهُ إِلَّا فِي أَمْرِ دُنْيَاهُ، وَهُوَ مُعْرِضٌ عَنْ أُخْرَاهُ، فَقَالَ: {فَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَمَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاقٍ} 


أَيْ: مِنْ نَصِيب وَلَا حَظٍّ.


 وتضمَّن هَذَا الذَّمُّ التَّنْفِيرَ عَنِ التَّشَبُّهِ  بِمَنْ هُوَ كَذَلِكَ. 


قَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ: كَانَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْأَعْرَابِ يَجِيئُونَ إِلَى الْمَوْقِفِ، فَيَقُولُونَ: اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْهُ عَامَ غَيث وَعَامَ خصْب وَعَامَ وَلَادٍ حَسَنٍ. لَا يَذْكُرُونَ  مِنْ أَمْرِ الْآخِرَةِ شَيْئًا، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِمْ: {فَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَمَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاقٍ} 


 وَكَانَ يَجِيءُ بَعَدَهُمْ آخَرُونَ [مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ]  فَيَقُولُونَ: {رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ} فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ: {أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا وَاللَّهُ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ} 


وَلِهَذَا مَدَحَ مَنْ يَسْأَلُهُ لِلدُّنْيَا وَالْأُخْرَى، فَقَالَ: {وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ} فَجَمَعَتْ هَذِهِ الدعوةُ كلَّ خَيْرٍ فِي الدُّنْيَا، وصرَفت كُلَّ شَرٍّ


 فَإِنَّ الْحَسَنَةَ فِي الدُّنْيَا تشملُ كُلَّ مَطْلُوبٍ دُنْيَوِيٍّ، مِنْ عَافِيَةٍ، وَدَارٍ رَحْبَةٍ، وَزَوْجَةٍ حَسَنَةٍ، وَرِزْقٍ وَاسِعٍ، وَعِلْمٍ نَافِعٍ، وَعَمَلٍ صَالِحٍ، وَمَرْكَبٍ هَنِيءٍ، وَثَنَاءٍ جَمِيلٍ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا اشْتَمَلَتْ عَلَيْهِ عباراتُ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ  ، وَلَا مُنَافَاةَ بَيْنَهَا، فَإِنَّهَا كُلَّهَا مُنْدَرِجَةٌ فِي الْحَسَنَةِ فِي الدُّنْيَا. 




وَأَمَّا الْحَسَنَةُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ فَأَعْلَى ذَلِكَ دُخُولُ الْجَنَّةِ وَتَوَابِعُهُ مِنَ الْأَمْنِ  مِنَ الْفَزَعِ الْأَكْبَرِ فِي العَرَصات، وَتَيْسِيرِ الْحِسَابِ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ أُمُورِ الْآخِرَةِ الصَالِحٍةِ، وَأَمَّا النَّجَاةُ مِنَ النَّارِ فَهُوَ يَقْتَضِي تَيْسِيرَ أَسْبَابِهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا، مِنَ اجْتِنَابِ الْمَحَارِمِ وَالْآثَامِ وَتَرْكِ الشُّبَهَاتِ وَالْحَرَامِ 


 .
وَقَالَ الْقَاسِمُ بْنُ  عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ: مَنْ أُعْطِيَ قَلْبًا شَاكِرًا، وَلِسَانًا ذَاكِرًا، وَجَسَدًا صَابِرًا، فَقَدْ أُوتِيَ فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً، وَوُقِيَ عَذَابَ النَّارِ.




وَلِهَذَا وَرَدَتِ السُّنَّةُ بِالتَّرْغِيبِ فِي هَذَا الدُّعَاءِ. 


فَقَالَ الْبُخَارِيُّ: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مَعْمَرٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَارِثِ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ، عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ قَالَ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: "اللَّهم ربَّنا، آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ" 



و عَنْ أَنَسٍ  قَالَ: كَانَ أَكْثَرُ دَعْوَةٍ يَدْعُو بِهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ [يَقُولُ]  : "اللَّهُمَّ ربَّنا، آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً، وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً، وقنا عذاب النار" 
[وَكَانَ أَنَسٌ إِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَدْعُوَ بِدَعْوَةٍ دَعَا بِهَا، وَإِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَدْعُوَ بِدُعَاءٍ دَعَا بِهَا فِيهِ]  .


 -قَالَ أَبو طَالُوتَ -: كُنْتُ عِنْدَ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ، فَقَالَ لَهُ ثَابِتٌ: إِنَّ إِخْوَانَكَ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ تَدْعُوَ لَهُمْ. فَقَالَ: اللَّهُمَّ آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً، وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً، وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ.
 وَتَحَدَّثُوا سَاعَةً حَتَّى إِذَا أَرَادُوا الْقِيَامَ، قَالَ  : يَا أَبَا حَمْزَةَ، إِنَّ إِخْوَانَكَ يُرِيدُونَ الْقِيَامَ فَادْعُ لَهُمْ فَقَالَ: تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ أشَققَ لَكُمُ الْأُمُورَ، إِذَا آتَاكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً، وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً، وَوَقَاكُمْ عَذَابَ النَّارِ فَقَدْ آتَاكُمُ الْخَيْرَ كُلَّهُ.


تفسير القرآن العظيم/ أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي البصري ثم الدمشقي (المتوفى: 774هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَنْ كَثِيرٍ [الشورى: 30] 


أَخْبَرَكُمْ أَبُو عُمَرَ بْنُ حَيَوَيْهِ، وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ الْوَرَّاقُ قَالَا: أَخْبَرَنَا يَحْيَى قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا الْحُسَيْنُ قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَبِي رَوَّادٍ، عَنِ الضَّحَّاكِ قَالَ: 


" مَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ تَعَلَّمَ الْقُرْآنَ ثُمَّ نَسِيَهُ إِلَّا بِذَنْبٍ يُحْدِثُهُ، وَذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يَقُولُ: {وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَنْ كَثِيرٍ} [الشورى: 30] 


وَنِسْيَانُ الْقُرْآنِ مِنْ أَعْظَمِ الْمَصَائِبِ "






 الزهد والرقائق لابن المبار/ أبو عبد الرحمن عبد الله بن المبارك بن واضح الحنظلي، التركي ثم المرْوزي (المتوفى: 181هـ)

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

بارك الله فيكم على هدا الموضوع النافع
أحسن الله إليكم

----------

